# PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?



## RavionHD (14. November 2018)

*PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Hallo,
basierend auf einer kleinen Diskussion würde ich gerne eine Umfrage starten welche Konsole für jemanden, der einen spielefähigen PC besitzt, attraktiver ist.

Meine persönliche Meinung:
Die Playstation 4 aufgrund der Exklusivspiele, da es dank Play Anywhere beinahe alle Spiele der Xbox Plattform auch auf dem PC gibt, und für mich die Spiele der wichtigste Punkt sind.
Aber vielleicht sehr ihr das ja anders.


----------



## S754 (14. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Da fehlt eine dritte Option, gar keine.
Sehe keinen Grund, überhaupt eine Konsole zu kaufen


----------



## DaStash (14. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



S754 schrieb:


> Da fehlt eine dritte Option, gar keine.
> Sehe keinen Grund, überhaupt eine Konsole zu kaufen


So mal die Frage auch überhaupt nicht zielführend ist, wenn man sich die Ursprungsthese aus dem Quell-Thread anschaut.  


DaStash schrieb:


> Aber es nützt doch nichts. Deine Behauptung ist das PC Spieler eher zu PS4 statt X One greifen, dass aber kannst du nur belegen wenn du genau so die Konsolen only Spieler befragst, welche Konsole attraktiver ist. Sollte deine These stimmen müsste der hier ermittelte Wert höher sein als bei der Konsolen only Umfrage und genau deswegen ist diese Umfrage hier unsinnig.



MfG


----------



## RavionHD (14. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> So mal die Frage auch überhaupt nicht zielführend ist, wenn man sich die Ursprungsthese aus dem Quell-Thread anschaut.
> 
> 
> MfG



Nochmal: Es hat keinen Sinn Konsolen Only User zu fragen welche Konsole für PC Spieler attraktiver ist.
Es geht darum wie PC Spieler das beurteilen.


----------



## RtZk (14. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Eigentlich gar keine, aber ich werde mir wohl noch eine Xbox One S kaufen, da ich einen UHD Blurayplayer will der nichts besonderes können muss und für Rennspiele ala Forza ist sie auch ok.


----------



## DaStash (14. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Deine These war das PC Spieler "eher" zur PS4 greifen. Woher willst du das wissen, wenn du die Konsolen only Spieler nicht befragst? Nach deiner These müssten PC Spieler eher die PS4 nehmen und Konsolen only Spieler im Umkehrschluss "vermehrt" die X One, demnach musst du diese Gruppe auch befragen und erst wenn die Werte zu deinen Gunsten differieren bestätigst du damit deine These. Hier fragst du Quasi nur welche Konsole PC Spieler bei PCGH geiler finden, das sagt aber "nichts" über deine These "PC Spieler würden eher zur PS 4 greifen" aus.

Aber Schluss jetzt, entweder du willst oder aber kannst das nicht verstehen. Ich habe das jetzt zu genüge dargelegt das diese Umfrage nicht das bezwecken kann was du zu erreichen gedenkst. Noch weitere Anführungen diesbezüglich sind daher unnötig. 

MfG


----------



## RavionHD (14. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Deine These war das PC Spieler "eher" zur PS4 greifen. Woher willst du das wissen, wenn du die Konsolen only Spieler nicht befragst? Nach deiner These müssten PC Spieler eher die PS4 nehmen und Konsolen only Spieler im Umkehrschluss "vermehrt" die X One, demnach musst du diese Gruppe auch befragen und erst wenn die Werte zu deinen Gunsten differieren bestätigst du damit deine These. Hier fragst du Quasi nur welche Konsole PC Spieler bei PCGH geiler finden, das sagt aber "nichts" über deine These "PC Spieler würden eher zur PS 4 greifen" aus.
> 
> Aber Schluss jetzt, entweder du willst oder aber kannst das nicht verstehen. Ich habe das jetzt zu genüge dargelegt das diese Umfrage nicht das bezwecken kann was du zu erreichen gedenkst. Noch weitere Anführungen diesbezüglich sind daher unnötig.
> 
> MfG



Tut mir Leid, das ist vollkommener Blödsinn und Du versuchst offensichtlich vom eigentlichem abzulenken.
Ich möchte nur wissen welche Konsole für PC Spieler attraktiver ist, es ist nebensächlich was Konsolen Only User sagen, sondern in diesem Fall jetzt nur die Meinung von PC Spielern, die hier überwiegend im Forum aktiv sind.
Deine krude Logik verstehst wohl nur Du selbst.


----------



## DaStash (14. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Bleib bei der Sache und lenke nicht von den Fakten ab. 
"Deine These war das PC Spieler "eher" zur PS4 greifen. Woher willst du das wissen, wenn du die Konsolen only Spieler nicht befragst? Nach deiner These müssten PC Spieler eher die PS4 nehmen und Konsolen only Spieler im Umkehrschluss "vermehrt" die X One, demnach musst du diese Gruppe auch befragen und erst wenn die Werte zu deinen Gunsten differieren bestätigst du damit deine These. Hier fragst du Quasi nur welche Konsole PC Spieler bei PCGH geiler finden, das sagt aber "nichts" über deine These "PC Spieler würden eher zur PS 4 greifen" aus."


----------



## RavionHD (14. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Bleib bei der Sache und lenke nicht von den Fakten ab.
> "Deine These war das PC Spieler "eher" zur PS4 greifen. Woher willst du das wissen, wenn du die Konsolen only Spieler nicht befragst? Nach deiner These müssten PC Spieler eher die PS4 nehmen und Konsolen only Spieler im Umkehrschluss "vermehrt" die X One, demnach musst du diese Gruppe auch befragen und erst wenn die Werte zu deinen Gunsten differieren bestätigst du damit deine These. Hier fragst du Quasi nur welche Konsole PC Spieler bei PCGH geiler finden, das sagt aber "nichts" über deine These "PC Spieler würden eher zur PS 4 greifen" aus."


Nun, offensichtlich möchtest Du mit Deinen kruden Theorien von eigentlichen ablenken, was ich in diesem Fall ziemlich witzig finde, da Du wohl ahnst wie das Ergebnis aussehen wird.
Was ich wissen will steht ganz groß in der Überschrift, und zwar:
"Welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?"

Damit ist alles gesagt.
Ehrlich gesagt finde ich es traurig zu sehen was Du machst, anstatt hier vielleicht zu schreiben weshalb Du die Xbox als attraktivere Plattform für PC Spieler siehst.
Ich habe meine ja bereits gesagt.


----------



## hks1981 (14. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Habe brav abgestimmt! Finde die Umfrage Klasse


----------



## Blackout27 (14. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Wo ist Nintendo und warum kann man nur eine Konsole wählen?


----------



## hks1981 (14. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Wo ist Nintendo und warum kann man nur eine Konsole wählen?



Ich glaube Ravion wollte hier eher eine Entscheidung treffen was du dir eher kaufst  und eher PC Gamer angesprochen. Daher beides kaufen von PC Spieler ist hier Randgruppe eventuell 1-3% Ich batte zwar auch die Switch aber nur weil ich Sie haben wollte  jetzt habe ich Sie wieder verkauft weil ich damit einfach nichts gespielt habe ^^


----------



## Blackout27 (14. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



hks1981 schrieb:


> Ich glaube Ravion wollte hier eher eine Entscheidung treffen was du dir eher kaufst  und eher PC Gamer angesprochen. Daher beides kaufen von PC Spieler ist hier Randgruppe eventuell 1-3% Ich batte zwar auch die Switch aber nur weil ich Sie haben wollte  jetzt habe ich Sie wieder verkauft weil ich damit einfach nichts gespielt habe ^^



Ich weiß nicht genau was ich jetzt nehmen soll. Hatte beide Konsolen hier und beide waren für den vorgegeben Einsatz ganz gut. Ich glaube dann stimme ich lieber gar nicht ab...


----------



## RavionHD (14. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Wo ist Nintendo und warum kann man nur eine Konsole wählen?



Nintendo spielt jetzt in dieser Umfrage keine Rolle, es soll sich jetzt nur um diese 2 (bzw 4) Konsolen drehen, wolltest Du denn sowohl Switch wie auch Playstation wählen?


thehate91 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht genau was ich jetzt nehmen soll. Hatte beide Konsolen hier und beide waren für den vorgegeben Einsatz ganz gut. Ich glaube dann stimme ich lieber gar nicht ab...


Nun, wenn Du aktuell eine PS hast, dann gehe ich davon aus dass Du die PS Plattform attraktiver findest als die Xbox (Du hast ja selber gemeint sie hat dich nicht überzeugt).


----------



## DARK-THREAT (14. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Ich als ehm Only-PC-Gamer hatte zuerst als Einstieg die PS2 genommen. Habe aber schnell zur XBOX 360 gefunden und dann natürlich die XBOX One. Heute würde ich es genau so tun. Eine günstige PS4 kann man als Zweitgerät daneben stellen, wenn man die paar exkl Spiele zocken möchte (so habe ich es getan).

Im Grunde aber:

XBOX One X - [x]
Playstation 4 - [x]
Nintendo Switch - [x]


----------



## Sir Demencia (14. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



S754 schrieb:


> Da fehlt eine dritte Option, gar keine.
> Sehe keinen Grund, überhaupt eine Konsole zu kaufen [emoji38]


Doch, aktuelle Lage im GraKa--Bereich. Entweder zu wenig Leistung (AMD) oder zu hohe Preise.
Dann noch die Exclusiv-Titel der Ps4 und schon passt es. 

Gern hãtt ich ne 2080 für 550€ gekauft. Aber über 700? Nö, dann das Geld lieber zu Sony tragen.

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stryke7 (14. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Nochmal: Es hat keinen Sinn Konsolen Only User zu fragen welche Konsole für PC Spieler attraktiver ist.
> Es geht darum wie PC Spieler das beurteilen.



Wenn PC-Spieler eine Konsole haben wollten würden sie sich eine kaufen, der Fakt dass niemand das tut sollte deine Frage beantworten.  Ich weiß nicht was ich mit so einem  Gerät anfangen sollte ...


----------



## RavionHD (14. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Aktuell ja noch sehr ausgeglichen, wobei die Anzahl der Stimmen noch niedrig ist.


Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wenn PC-Spieler eine Konsole haben wollten würden sie sich eine kaufen, der Fakt dass niemand das tut sollte deine Frage beantworten. Ich weiß nicht was ich mit so einem Gerät anfangen sollte ...


Also ich habe neben dem PC noch eine Konsole (PS4), ich denke dass nicht wenige PC-ler auch eine Konsole besitzen und nutzen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (14. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

PS4 wegen der Exlusives.


----------



## Blackout27 (14. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Nintendo spielt jetzt in dieser Umfrage keine Rolle, es soll sich jetzt nur um diese 2 (bzw 4) Konsolen drehen, wolltest Du denn sowohl Switch wie auch Playstation wählen?
> 
> Nun, wenn Du aktuell eine PS hast, dann gehe ich davon aus dass Du die PS Plattform attraktiver findest als die Xbox (Du hast ja selber gemeint sie hat dich nicht überzeugt).



Genau ich würde gerne stand jetzt lieber PS und Switch wählen. Allerdings war die X eine gute Ergänzung zu meinen PC damals. Bin etwas unschlüssig weil die Frage ja nicht heißt "Welche Konsole besitze ich oder möchte ich mir als Ergänzung kaufen"


----------



## RtZk (14. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Wo ist Nintendo und warum kann man nur eine Konsole wählen?



Die Switch stellt nicht wirklich eine Konkurrenz zu den anderen Konsolen und dem Gaming PC da.
Die meisten neuen halbwegs beliebten Games gibt es auf allen 3 Hauptplatformen, die Switch hingegen bietet nun mal fast nur Exclusiv.


----------



## teachmeluv (14. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Da Red Dead Redemption jetzt zum zweiten Mal exklusiv für Konsole erschienen ist (den ersten Teil haben in meinem Bekanntenkreis so viele Leute gespielt, von denen ich nicht mal geahnt hätte, dass die überhaupt irgendwas zocken), rückt eine Konsole wieder in die Nähe meiner Geldbörse. Ich habe bisher eine PS1, PS2 und eine Xbox 360 besessen, aber die exklusiven Titel bei Sony lassen mir die Entscheidung leicht fallen und ich werde mir bald eine PS4 zulegen. 

Nintendo setze ich mal außer Konkurrenz, weil deren Konsolen aus meiner persönlichen Sicht hauptsächlich für Zelda und Mario da sind. Und den aktuellen Zelda Titel würde ich auch unheimlich gerne spielen...


----------



## fipS09 (14. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Die Playstation 4 aufgrund der Exklusivspiele, da es dank Play Anywhere beinahe alle Spiele der Xbox Plattform auch auf dem PC gibt, und für mich die Spiele der wichtigste Punkt sind.
> Aber vielleicht sehr ihr das ja anders.



Dein Argument ist für mich auch entscheidend, allerdings in die andere Richtung. Ich sehe es nicht als Nachteil daß ich die Spiele auch auf dem PC zocken kann, sondern als großen Vorteil. Anstatt HDMI Kabel durch drei Wände zu legen oder aufs Shield zu streamen kann ich so meine Spiele gemütlich im Wohnzimmer spielen, oder wenn der TV besetzt ist halt an den Computer gehen. Dazu kommt noch das ich für die Playstation einen anderen Controller bräuchte, da die Anordnung der Analog Sticks totaler Nonsens ist.
Wenn ich nach Exklusivspielen gehen würde dann wohl die Switch, die bietet im Gegensatz zur PS4 Abwechslung zum Mainstream Brei den ich auch auf dem PC mit anderen Assets bekomme.
Nichtsdestotrotz kommt gegen Ende der Gen eine Playstation ins Haus um die wenigen wirklichen Perlen nachzuholen, in der letzten Gen war das  noch andersrum, da kam die 360 erst gegen Ende.



RtZk schrieb:


> Die Switch stellt nicht wirklich eine Konkurrenz zu den anderen Konsolen und dem Gaming PC da.
> Die meisten neuen halbwegs beliebten Games gibt es auf allen 3 Hauptplatformen, die Switch hingegen bietet nun mal fast nur Exclusiv.



Hier geht es doch garnicht um Konkurrenz sondern um Koexistenz mit einem Gaming PC. Gerade mit dem Hintergedanken ergibt die Switch wahrscheinlich für sehr viele Leute einen Sinn.


----------



## RavionHD (14. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

@fipS09
Ist natürlich auch ein Argument, z.Bsp. mit dem Controller.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (14. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Wenn man nichts gegen Windows 10 hat und den Store nur als Download sieht ist die Xbox eher zu entbehren.

Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob ich Pro oder Switch neben den PC nehmen würde wenn ich nur eine Konsole halten darf.
Nintendo schätze ich schon wegen dem Focus auf flüssiges Gameplay bei 60fps. Die Spiele sind grundsätzlich mehr gameplaybezogen und vom Genre her anders zum PC. Zumal die Switch den mobilen Faktor hat den keine andere Konsole bietet.

Sony Titel sind toll. Also zwischen One X und Pro wäre es Letzteres. Wobei die storylastigen Games recht schnell nach paar Tagen durch sind und im Regal landen. Starke Grafikfocus auf meist nur stabile 30fps (Performancemode sind zu schwankend) und viele Zwischensequenzen mit etwas weniger Gameplay als bei der Konkurrenz sind nur zur Abwechslung auf Dauer gut. Viele Titel die früher Playstation exklusiv waren sind jetzt auch am PC verfügbar. Gerade japanische RPG.

Wenn die Switch außen vor ist bleibt es zu Gunsten der PS4 Pro. Denke auch dass so viele PC Gamer handeln und deswegen die Xbox Games am PC eher weniger darüber entscheiden dass MS geringeren Absatz an Hardware hat.  Ihr Angebot ist dem PC auch ohne ihre Games recht ähnlich.


----------



## DaStash (15. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Wenn die Switch außen vor ist bleibt es zu Gunsten der PS4 Pro. Denke auch dass so viele PC Gamer handeln und deswegen die Xbox Games am PC eher weniger darüber entscheiden dass MS geringeren Absatz an Hardware hat.  Ihr Angebot ist dem PC auch ohne ihre Games recht ähnlich.


Kann man so unterschreiben, allerdings beantwortet das nicht die Frage ob generell PC Spieler vermehrt zur PS4 statt Xone greifen, welche die Intension dieser Umfrage war, denn dazu bräuchte man eine Kontrollgruppe, die Konsolen only Spieler, um diese Annahme zu bestätigen.  
Xbox One (X): Maus- & Tastatursupport startet mit Fortnite und Warframe

MfG


----------



## RavionHD (15. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Die Playstation liegt aktuell knapp vorne, bin mal gespannt wie sich das entwickelt.


DaStash schrieb:


> Kann man so unterschreiben, allerdings beantwortet das nicht die Frage ob generell PC Spieler vermehrt zur PS4 statt Xone greifen, welche die Intension dieser Umfrage war, denn dazu bräuchte man eine Kontrollgruppe, die Konsolen only Spieler, um diese Annahme zu bestätigen.
> Xbox One (X): Maus- & Tastatursupport startet mit Fortnite und Warframe
> 
> MfG


Blödsinn, ich brauch keine Konsolenuser fragen welche Konsole *PC Spieler *attraktiver finden, wie Du auf diese vollkommen unlogische und komische Theorie kommst ist absolut absurd.


----------



## DaStash (15. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Du sagst "*PC Spieler greifen eher zur PS4 und X One wären eine Minderheit*", siehe Quelle, das würde im "Umkehrschluss bedeuten", das nicht PC-Spieler also Konsolenspieler "öfter" zur Xbox greifen und keine Minderheit darstellen und genau das wirst du in deiner Annahme nur herausfinden, wenn du diese Gruppe auch befragst, ansonsten bringt Dir der hier ermittelte Wert "diesbezüglich" rein gar nichts. Das kannst du drehen und wenden wie du willst, das Ergebnis wird immer das gleiche sein. 

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (15. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Eigentlich wäre die Kombi PC+PS4 logischer, da PC+XBOX die selben Games sind.
Da es hier aber bisher sogar bei 9 zu 7 recht knapp steht, wollen viele (gerade PCler) einfach die Mehrleistung der One X, und manche eben den Controller von MS.
Anders kann ich mir das nicht wirklich erklären.


----------



## TheWalle82 (15. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

hab neben PC noch ne PS4 Pro und ne Switch, Xbox find ich wegen Play Anywhere Blödsinn


----------



## DaStash (15. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Eigentlich wäre die Kombi PC+PS4 logischer, da PC+XBOX die selben Games sind.
> Da es hier aber bisher sogar bei 9 zu 7 recht knapp steht, wollen viele (gerade PCler) einfach die Mehrleistung der One X, und manche eben den Controller von MS.
> Anders kann ich mir das nicht wirklich erklären.


Davon ab ist es halt auch weit ab von repräsentativ.

MfG


----------



## RavionHD (15. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Du sagst "*PC Spieler greifen eher zur PS4 und X One wären eine Minderheit*", siehe Quelle, das würde im "Umkehrschluss bedeuten", das nicht PC-Spieler also Konsolenspieler "öfter" zur Xbox greifen und keine Minderheit darstellen und genau das wirst du in deiner Annahme nur herausfinden, wenn du diese Gruppe auch befragst, ansonsten bringt Dir der hier ermittelte Wert "diesbezüglich" rein gar nichts. Das kannst du drehen und wenden wie du willst, das Ergebnis wird immer das gleiche sein.
> 
> MfG


Wie kommst Du auf diese vollkommen absurde Theorie?
Du meinst also, weil ich behaupte dass PC Spieler vermehrt zu PS greifen, dass daher in Umkehrschluss Konsolenspieler eher zur Xbox greifen?
Wie kommt man denn bitte auf diese absurde Logik?



DaStash schrieb:


> Davon ab ist es halt auch weit ab von repräsentativ.
> 
> MfG


Nur weil Dir das Ergebnis nicht passt ist es sicher nicht unrepräsentativ.


----------



## RtZk (15. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Nur weil Dir das Ergebnis nicht passt ist es sicher nicht unrepräsentativ.



Er hat recht, du bräuchtest wohl mehrere 1000 zufällig gewählte Teilnehmer um das ganze auch nur ansatzweise repräsentativ zu machen.


----------



## RavionHD (15. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



TheWalle82 schrieb:


> hab neben PC noch ne PS4 Pro und ne Switch, Xbox find ich wegen Play Anywhere Blödsinn


Finde ich auch, eine Switch lege ich mir allerdings auch bald zu.


Rizzard schrieb:


> Eigentlich wäre die Kombi PC+PS4 logischer, da PC+XBOX die selben Games sind.
> Da es hier aber bisher sogar bei 9 zu 7 recht knapp steht, wollen viele (gerade PCler) einfach die Mehrleistung der One X, und manche eben den Controller von MS.
> Anders kann ich mir das nicht wirklich erklären.


Mittlerweile ist die Differenz ja größer, aber ich denke der Controller bzw die Merhleistung ist für viele wohl nicht unwichtig,


RtZk schrieb:


> Er hat recht, du bräuchtest wohl mehrere 1000 zufällig gewählte Teilnehmer um das ganze auch nur ansatzweise repräsentativ zu machen.


Darum geht es ihm aber nicht, sondern dass er meint man müsse die Konsolen Only User auch befragen was sie bevorzugen um diese als "Kontrollgruppe" zu haben, was vollkommen absurd ist, weil ich ja wissen möchte wie PC Spieler das sehen.
Und mehrere 1000 ist wohl ein Stückchen zu viel (auch wenn mehr natürlich immer besser ist), ich denke wir werden nach einer Zeit hier im Forum eine nette Anzahl haben die durchaus eine Aussagekraft hat.


----------



## Blackout27 (15. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

So habe abgestimmt


----------



## DaStash (15. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Darum geht es ihm aber nicht, sondern dass er meint man müsse die Konsolen Only User auch befragen was sie bevorzugen um diese als "Kontrollgruppe" zu haben, was vollkommen absurd ist, weil ich ja wissen möchte wie PC Spieler das sehen.
> Und mehrere 1000 ist wohl ein Stückchen zu viel (auch wenn mehr natürlich immer besser ist), ich denke wir werden nach einer Zeit hier im Forum eine nette Anzahl haben die durchaus eine Aussagekraft hat.


Es war deine Aussage das PC Spieler eher zur PS4 greifen und die Xone user eine Minderheit darstellen. Das du das jetzt relativierst um deine fehlerhafte Fragestellung zu rechtfertigen zeigt ja genau das auf, auf was ich die ganze Zeit hinweise, dass sich so deine Ursprungsannahme nicht bestätigen lässt. Gut das du dem jetzt damit zustimmst. 

MfG


----------



## RavionHD (15. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Es war deine Aussage das PC Spieler eher zur PS4 greifen und die Xone user eine Minderheit darstellen. Das du das jetzt relativierst um deine fehlerhafte Fragestellung zu rechtfertigen zeigt ja genau das auf, auf was ich die ganze Zeit hinweise, dass sich so deine Ursprungsannahme nicht bestätigen lässt. Gut das du dem jetzt damit zustimmst.
> 
> MfG



Fehlerhafte Fragestellung?
Was ist an meiner Fragestellung "fehlerhaft"?
Ich relativiere nichts, und bin noch immer der Meinung dass der Großteil der PC Spieler eine Playstation statt einer Xbox kauft.
Das heißt im Umkehrschluss nicht dass Konsolenuser überwiegend Xbox kaufen, ich weiß nicht wie Du auf eine solch absurde Theorie kommst.
Was Du hier versuchst ist davon abzulenken dass es faktische Hinweise darauf gibt dass meine Meinung korrekt ist, in dem Du versuchst irgendwas komisches in meine "These" hineinzuinterpretieren.
Siehe Deine Niederlage als solche an, alles andere wirkt sonst lächerlich.


----------



## DaStash (15. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Warum stehst du denn nicht mehr zu dem was du gesagt hattest? 

MfG


----------



## Taonris (15. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Es war deine Aussage das PC Spieler eher zur PS4 greifen und die Xone user eine Minderheit darstellen. Das du das jetzt relativierst um deine fehlerhafte Fragestellung zu rechtfertigen zeigt ja genau das auf, auf was ich die ganze Zeit hinweise, dass sich so deine Ursprungsannahme nicht bestätigen lässt. Gut das du dem jetzt damit zustimmst.
> 
> MfG



Mit dir zu diskutieren macht wenig Sinn und ist im Endeffekt nur Zeitverschwendung du beharrst eben auf deinem Punkt der faktisch nicht nachweisbar ist, es gibt einen 40 Millionen Einheiten Unterschied (wenn man jetzt die Verkaufszahlen der Xbox hocheinschätzt) zwischen der PS4 und der Xbox. Du hast den Konsolenthread in den letzten Tagen damit zugespamt das die One X mehr Leistung bietet, mehr Features hat und Exklusivspiele eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen das ist nix anderes als dumpfes Fanboygelaber.


----------



## Blackout27 (15. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Auron1902 schrieb:


> Mit dir zu diskutieren macht wenig Sinn und ist im Endeffekt nur Zeitverschwendung du beharrst eben auf deinem Punkt der faktisch nicht nachweisbar ist, es gibt einen 40 Millionen Einheiten Unterschied (wenn man jetzt die Verkaufszahlen der Xbox hocheinschätzt) zwischen der PS4 und der Xbox. Du hast den Konsolenthread in den letzten Tagen damit zugespamt das die One X mehr Leistung bietet, mehr Features hat und Exklusivspiele eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen das ist nix anderes als dumpfes Fanboygelaber.



Wurde die Xbox knapp 50 Millionen mal verkauft? Wäre ja ein guter Zuwachs seit der Xbox One X


----------



## DaStash (15. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Auron1902 schrieb:


> Mit dir zu diskutieren macht wenig Sinn und ist im Endeffekt nur Zeitverschwendung du beharrst eben auf deinem Punkt der faktisch nicht nachweisbar ist, es gibt einen 40 Millionen Einheiten Unterschied (wenn man jetzt die Verkaufszahlen der Xbox hocheinschätzt) zwischen der PS4 und der Xbox. Du hast den Konsolenthread in den letzten Tagen damit zugespamt das die One X mehr Leistung bietet, mehr Features hat und Exklusivspiele eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen das ist nix anderes als dumpfes Fanboygelaber.


Mir ist das egal, die These welche du hier zitierst kam auch nicht von mir sondern von Ravion, demnach kann ich darauf auch nicht rumreiten.  Bei den anderen Punkten muss man eben akzeptieren können das andere Menschen andere Ansichten haben, weswegen ich ja auch stets betone, dass letztendlich die individuellen Auswahlkriterien entscheidend sind. Was daran fanboy-Gelaber sein soll erschließt sich mir nicht und ist auch in der Sache zu 100 % unzutreffend. Wenn du kein Interesse an einer Debatte mir konträren Meinungen hast musst du Dich ja nicht beteiligen, du musst dann aber auch nicht anderen gegenüber unsachlich werden. 

MfG


----------



## RavionHD (15. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Wurde die Xbox knapp 50 Millionen mal verkauft? Wäre ja ein guter Zuwachs seit der Xbox One X



Das sind die aktuellen Zahlen Stand Ende Oktober:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir sehen eine Differenz von knapp 45 Millionen.



DaStash schrieb:


> Mir ist das egal, die These welche du hier zitierst kam auch nicht von mir sondern von Ravion, demnach kann ich darauf auch nicht rumreiten.  Bei den anderen Punkten muss man eben akzeptieren können das andere Menschen andere Ansichten haben, weswegen ich ja auch stets betone, dass letztendlich die individuellen Auswahlkriterien entscheidend sind. Was daran fanboy-Gelaber sein soll erschließt sich mir nicht und ist auch in der Sache zu 100 % unzutreffend. Wenn du kein Interesse an einer Debatte mir konträren Meinungen hast musst du Dich ja nicht beteiligen, du musst dann aber auch nicht anderen gegenüber unsachlich werden.
> MfG


Der einzige der kein Interesse an einer sinnvollen Debatte hat und ständig unsachlich ist bist ja offensichtlich Du.


----------



## Blackout27 (15. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Danke für die Zahlen


----------



## DaStash (15. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Es ist leidlich etwas wiederholen zu müssen, auf das du nicht eingehen willst, von daher bringt das nicht viel. Und nein tut mir leid, Unsachlichkeit liegt hier def. nicht vor. Es ist eher unsachlich etwas zu behaupten und dann in der Begründung die Grundannahme zu ändern. Diese rhetorischen Bundestagskniffe sind hier fehl am Platz oder aber du möchtest gezielt vom eigentlich Thema/ deiner eigentlich Grundaussage ablenken. Willst du das? 

Deine Umfrage sagt nur eines aus, nämlich was die user hier neben dem PC lieber kaufen, es sagt aber nichts darüber aus, wie von Dir ursprünglich behauptet, dass PC user "generell" eher die PS4 kaufen und die Xbox user ein verschwindend kleiner Teil sind. Erläuterungen dafür gibt es zu genüge auch wenn du sie stets ignorierst. Darüber hinaus fehlt wie gesagt eine notwendige Teilnahme um belastbare Ergebnisse zu erhalten. Oder willst du wirklich mal deine Meinung auf eine Umfrage mit 30-50 Teilnehmer stützen?

MfG


----------



## Pisaopfer (15. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Jungs kommt schon, diese Gen ist alt und entschieden! Nächste Gen werden die Karten neu gemischt und alles wird gut. Ich lese euch sonst echt Beide gern.


----------



## DaStash (15. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Jungs kommt schon, diese Gen ist alt und entschieden! Nächste Gen werden die Karten neu gemischt und alles wird gut. Ich lese euch sonst echt Beide gern.


Kann man so stehen lassen. Es ist halt nur ärgerlich, da jetzt die Ursprungsannahme nicht geklärt wird, vor allem nicht mit dieser Umfrage hier. 

Aprospros alt, diese Gen soll es ja noch 2 Jahre machen, voraussichtlich. Da kann sich also schon noch etwas ändern aber sicherlich nicht gravierend. Wirklich spannend ist die neue Gen und ob MS jetzt ihren guten Lauf halten kann.

Nebenbei, wo bleibt eigentlich die Switch zur Auswahl?

MfG


----------



## RavionHD (15. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Es ist leidlich etwas wiederholen zu müssen, auf das du nicht eingehen willst, von daher bringt das nicht viel. Und nein tut mir leid, Unsachlichkeit liegt hier def. nicht vor. Es ist eher unsachlich etwas zu behaupten und dann in der Begründung die Grundannahme zu ändern. Diese rhetorischen Bundestagskniffe sind hier fehl am Platz oder aber du möchtest gezielt vom eigentlich Thema/ deiner eigentlich Grundaussage ablenken. Willst du das?


Meine Aussage im anderen Thread war dass ich der Meinung bin dass für PC User die PS4 die attraktivere Konsole ist, und um diese Meinung zu stützen gibt es diese Umfrage.
Du hingegen meinst man müsste die Konsolenuser auch fragen zwecks "Kontrollgruppe", jedoch verstehe ich (und wohl jeder hier) nicht was Du damit bezwecken willst, wozu Konsolenuser fragen welche Konsole attraktiver ist wenn ich bloß die Meinung von PC Usern wissen möchte.


DaStash schrieb:


> Deine Umfrage sagt nur eines aus, nämlich was die user hier neben dem PC lieber kaufen, es sagt aber nichts darüber aus, wie von Dir ursprünglich behauptet, dass PC user "generell" eher die PS4 kaufen und die Xbox user ein verschwindend kleiner Teil sind. Erläuterungen dafür gibt es zu genüge auch wenn du sie stets ignorierst. Darüber hinaus fehlt wie gesagt eine notwendige Teilnahme um belastbare Ergebnisse zu erhalten. Oder willst du wirklich mal deine Meinung auf eine Umfrage mit 30-50 Teilnehmer stützen?
> MfG


Das nennt sich statistische Ungenauigkeit, bei Wahlumfragen werden auch nur ein paar Hundert gefragt, und das Wahlergebnis ist dem meist sehr nah.
Du kannst jetzt meine ursprüngliche Aussage so interpretieren wie Du willst, was die Intention dieser ist ist jedoch klar ersichtlich.


DaStash schrieb:


> Kann man so stehen lassen. Es ist halt nur ärgerlich, da jetzt die Ursprungsannahme nicht geklärt wird, vor allem nicht mit dieser Umfrage hier.


Interpretier das wie Du willst, die Frage der Umfrage ist klar und deutlich ersichtlich und verständlich.


DaStash schrieb:


> Aprospros alt, diese Gen soll es ja noch 2 Jahre machen, voraussichtlich. Da kann sich also schon noch etwas ändern aber sicherlich nicht gravierend. Wirklich spannend ist die neue Gen und ob MS jetzt ihren guten Lauf halten kann.


Inwiefern hat Microsoft einen guten Lauf, wenn man nicht einmal halb soviele Konsolen wie Sony verkauft hat und zuletzt in der Xbox Show nichts Konkretes/Spannendes gezeigt hat?


DaStash schrieb:


> Nebenbei, wo bleibt eigentlich die Switch zur Auswahl?
> MfG


Steht hier nicht zur Wahl, nur Playstation und Xbox.
Es geht jetzt konkret nur um diese 2 Plattformen.


----------



## Rizzard (15. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

eigentlich braucht es keine Umfrage. 
Wie Ravion selbst aufgezeigt hat, hat sich die PS4 >100% mehr verkauft wie der Konkurrent von MS.
Also ist es eh klar was diese Gen präferiert wurde.

Interessant könnte die nächste Gen werden.
Sagen wir MS bietet auch ein tolles P/L Verhältnis, Kinect ist eh Geschichte, die Konsole ist dazu noch leise und kühl.... usw.
Das alleine wird MS aber nicht als Sieger hervor gehen lassen, sondern es müssen Exklusivgames kommen, das ist bei Konsolen einfach so.
Denn ich würde behaupten Sony gibt weiterhin Gas was Exclusives angeht, und um da mitzuhalten sollte MS abseits von Gears, Halo und Forza kontern.


----------



## DaStash (15. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Wenn 3 von 5 User hier die PS4 wählen und diese Quote also 3:5 auch bei den "Nicht-PC usern" vorliegt bestätigt das aber "nicht" deine Annahme Theorie, denn dann müsste die Quote hier höher ausfallen als bei den nicht PC Usern. So einfach ist 



> Das nennt sich statistische Ungenauigkeit, bei Wahlumfragen werden auch nur ein paar Hundert gefragt, und das Wahlergebnis ist dem meist sehr nah.



Nö, eine repräsentative Umfrage setzt 1000 bis 2000 Befragte vorraus, ansonsten ist sie "nicht" repräsentativ, so wie diese hier. 
Bei Wahlen sind es mehr als bei anderen Umfragen. https://maisbergerinsights.maisberger.de/wann_ist_eine_studie_repraesentativ.html

Bei den hier über 3000 User am Tag, müsstest du bei einer Genauigkeit von ca. % Abweichung 800 user dazu bringen daran teizunehmen. Bei einer Abweichung von 10 % wären es immerhin noch 100 user.
Berechnen der Anzahl der benoetigten Befragten



Rizzard schrieb:


> eigentlich braucht es keine Umfrage.
> Wie Ravion selbst aufgezeigt hat, hat sich die PS4 >100% mehr verkauft wie der Konkurrent von MS.
> Also ist es eh klar was diese Gen präferiert wurde.


Wenn das die Frage gewesen wäre hättest du Recht aber er wollte ja damit aufzeigen, dass PC user fast ausschließlich nur zur PS4 greifen statt nicht PC-user /Konsolen only user.

Davon gelöst stimmt das was du sagst, hier zeigt man jetzt eh nur das auf, was wir alle schon wissen. 

MfG


----------



## RavionHD (15. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn 3 von 5 User hier die PS4 wählen und diese Quote also 3:5 auch bei den "Nicht-PC usern" vorliegt bestätigt das aber "nicht" deine Annahme Theorie, denn dann müsste die Quote hier höher ausfallen als bei den nicht PC Usern. So einfach ist


Wozu brauche ich die Nicht PC User? Erklär uns das mal.
Aber ich sehe schon, einen echten Grund nennst Du uns nicht.


DaStash schrieb:


> Nö, eine repräsentative Umfrage setzt 1000 bis 2000 Befragte vorraus, ansonsten ist sie "nicht" repräsentativ, so wie diese hier.
> Bei Wahlen sind es mehr als bei anderen Umfragen. https://maisbergerinsights.maisberger.de/wann_ist_eine_studie_repraesentativ.html
> 
> Bei den hier über 3000 User am Tag, müsstest du bei einer Genauigkeit von ca. % Abweichung 800 user dazu bringen daran teizunehmen. Bei einer Abweichung von 10 % wären es immerhin noch 100 user.
> ...


Je mehr teilnehmen, desto aussagekräftiger ist es, das ist natürlich klar, aber auch bei einer vergleichsweise kleinen Anzahl kann man die ungefähre Richtung sehen und schlussfolgern.
Aber nett zu sehen wie Du versuchst die Umfrage als "unrepräsentativ" darzustellen nur weil das Ergebnis Dir nicht passt.

Wenn es nach Dir geht müsste sich die Xbox auch deutlich häufiger wie die Playstation verkauft haben, die Wahrheit ist aber eine ganz Andere.
Die Xbox hat sich diese Gen katastrophal verkauft.
Die Xbox 360 verkaufte sich gegen Ende der Gen Mitte 2013 gut 77 Millionen mal verkauft (https://derstandard.at/1369362428168/Sechs-Jahre-spaeter-PlayStation-3-ueberholt-Xbox-360), die Xbox One steht nach gut 5 Jahren bei nicht einmal 40 Millionen. Und mit dieser Geschwindigkeit werden es im gleichen Zeitraum weniger werden, und das obwohl es deutlich mehr Konsumenten gibt wie damals (Asien...).


----------



## DaStash (15. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Wozu brauche ich die Nicht PC User? Erklär uns das mal.


Wieso du das nicht brauchst soll ich "euch" mal erklären? 
Davon ab habe ich das jetzt schon mindestens drölf mal gemacht, ich sehe da keine Notwendigkeit das ein weiteres Mal zu machen. 



RavionHD schrieb:


> Aber nett zu sehen wie Du versuchst die Umfrage als "unrepräsentativ" darzustellen nur weil das Ergebnis Dir nicht passt.


Ich stelle sie nicht so dar, sie ist un-repräsentativ. Da hilft es jetzt auch nicht mit den Füßen auf den Boden zu stampfen. Das war aber auch schon von Anfang an klar aber dein Enthusiasmus ließ sich ja nicht bendigen und das ist jetzt nicht negativ gemeint.  Aber es ändert eben nichts daran wie es nun einmal ist. 

MfG


----------



## RavionHD (15. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich stelle sie nicht so dar, sie ist un-repräsentativ. Da hilft es jetzt auch nicht mit den Füßen auf den Boden zu stampfen. Das war aber auch schon von Anfang an klar aber dein Enthusiasmus ließ sich ja nicht bendigen und das sit jetzt nicht negativ gemeint.  Aber es ändert eben nichts daran wie es nun einmal ist.
> 
> MfG


Offensichtlich habe ich mit dieser Umfrage tatsächlich einen Nerv getroffen.
Sieh es wie Du willst, zur Zeit liege ich ja mit meiner Annahme Recht.


DaStash schrieb:


> Wieso du das nicht brauchst soll ich "euch" mal erklären?
> Davon ab habe ich das jetzt schon mindestens drölf mal gemacht, ich sehe da keine Notwendigkeit das ein weiteres Mal zu machen.


Das hat aber wohl offensichtlich niemand verstanden, denn es entspricht keiner Logik.


----------



## DaStash (15. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Ja den Nerv von 20 usern, wovon du einer bist. 
Nichts für Ungut Ravion, wir sollten uns da jetzt nicht weiter reinsteigern, komm schon.: 

MfG


----------



## RavionHD (15. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ja den Nerv von 20 usern, wovon du einer bist.


Meine Meinung ist also nichts wert?
Ich bin ein PC Spieler der sich für eine PS4 entschieden hat, den Grund nannte ich im ersten Beitrag.
Und ich gehe davon aus dass es nicht bei diesen 20 bleiben wird.


----------



## DaStash (15. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Meine Meinung ist also nichts wert?


Das wird mir jetzt zu weiblich hier, diese Frage beantworte ich Dir nicht! 

MfG


----------



## -Shorty- (15. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Du sagst "*PC Spieler greifen eher zur PS4 und X One wären eine Minderheit*", siehe Quelle, das würde im "Umkehrschluss bedeuten", das nicht PC-Spieler also Konsolenspieler "öfter" zur Xbox greifen und keine Minderheit darstellen und genau das wirst du in deiner Annahme nur herausfinden, wenn du diese Gruppe auch befragst, ansonsten bringt Dir der hier ermittelte Wert "diesbezüglich" rein gar nichts. Das kannst du drehen und wenden wie du willst, das Ergebnis wird immer das gleiche sein.
> 
> MfG



Deine Ausdauer ist ja schon recht beneidenswert, schade das RavionHD deine Erklärungen nicht verstehen möchte. Spätestens hier hätte der Groschen fallen müssen.

Ich hab zum Spaß auf Xbox One geklickt, um was gings da eigentlich?

Im Ernst, als Windows 10 Nutzer würde ich eher auf eine Xbox setzen. Hat aber eher praktische Gründe, denn Dank Crossplay würde die Xbox mit in die Reisetasche wandern um auf mehrtägigen Einsätzen die Games vom heimischen PC weiter zu spielen. Am Beispiel des aktuellen Forza Horizon 4 könnte ich mir das schon vorstellen. Zu Hause fehlt mir dann aber irgendwie eine sinnvolle Verwendung für eine Konsole.


----------



## DaStash (15. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ich hab zum Spaß auf Xbox One geklickt, um was gings da eigentlich?


Nichts was man noch einmal wiederholen müsste. 

MfG


----------



## DARK-THREAT (15. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Um was es in diesem Thread gehen sollte, sollte ersichtlich sein...

Dieses elendige "...aber aber meine ist besser als das Andere!" nervt im Internet und in den Foren nur noch. Seit dem die XBOX One die leistungsfähigere Konsole ist, geht es plötzlich nur noch um Exklusive Spiele. Als diese Gen in den ersten Jahren war, ging es nur um Pixel und 3 Grashalme in GTA V Remastered. Es wird immer ausgelegt wie es gerade passt...

Die Switch (auch wenn ich keine habe) fehlt halt wirklich in der Umfrage. Die Ouya ebenso.


----------



## RavionHD (15. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ich hab zum Spaß auf Xbox One geklickt, um was gings da eigentlich?


Dann erklär mir mal bitte was an der Umfrage so schwer zu verstehen ist? Ist doch ersichtlich um was es geht.


-Shorty- schrieb:


> Im Ernst, als Windows 10 Nutzer würde ich eher auf eine Xbox setzen. Hat aber eher praktische Gründe, denn Dank Crossplay würde die Xbox mit in die Reisetasche wandern um auf mehrtägigen Einsätzen die Games vom heimischen PC weiter zu spielen. Am Beispiel des aktuellen Forza Horizon 4 könnte ich mir das schon vorstellen. Zu Hause fehlt mir dann aber irgendwie eine sinnvolle Verwendung für eine Konsole.


Das ist ein nachvollziehbares Argument, Du hast die Umfrage wohl doch verstanden.



DARK-THREAT schrieb:


> Um was es in diesem Thread gehen sollte, sollte ersichtlich sein...


Und das ist anhand der Überschrift und des ersten Betrages nicht ersichtlich? Komisch...


DARK-THREAT schrieb:


> Dieses elendige "...aber aber meine ist besser als das Andere!" nervt im Internet und in den Foren nur noch. Seit dem die XBOX One die leistungsfähigere Konsole ist, geht es plötzlich nur noch um Exklusive Spiele. Als diese Gen in den ersten Jahren war, ging es nur um Pixel und 3 Grashalme in GTA V Remastered. Es wird immer ausgelegt wie es gerade passt...


Exklusivspiele waren immer schon einer der wichtigsten Kriterien beim Kauf einer Konsole.


DARK-THREAT schrieb:


> Die Switch (auch wenn ich keine habe) fehlt halt wirklich in der Umfrage. Die Ouya ebenso.


Aja, die Ouya, ganz vergessen...


----------



## Firefox83 (15. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Hallo,
> basierend auf einer kleinen Diskussion würde ich gerne eine Umfrage starten welche Konsole für jemanden, der einen spielefähigen PC besitzt, attraktiver ist.



Wenn jemand einen spielfähigen PC besitzt, braucht m.M.n. keine Konsole, ausser er möchte die Exklusivtitel von Sony, Nintendo etc spielen.

Eine zweite These, der sogenannte Spieler mit dem potenten PC hat, wie ich, eine bequeme Couch im Wohnzimmer und ist zu Faul um ins Bürozimmer verkrüppelt an einem Bürotisch sitzend eine Runde zu zocken. Auf der Couch schmeckt das Bier um einiges besser! Mit dem Alter werden 240FPS weniger wichtiger gewichtet als eine ergonomische Sitzposition auf der Couch à la Al Bundy 

Und zurück zum Thema, ich habe mir dazumal nur eine Konsole (PS2) gekauft, weil mein Freundeskreis alle auf der PS2 gegeneinander Pro Evolution Soccer gespielt haben.

Heute geniesse ich einfach die Bequemlichkeit einer Konsole, that's it....


----------



## blautemple (15. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

@DaStash
@RavionHD

Ihr merkt aber schon das ihr komplett aneinander vorbei diskutiert, oder? 

Ich denke jetzt mal das es RavionHD nicht um den Vergleich zwischen PC und Konsolen Only Spielern geht. In dem Fall ist es dann auch egal wie sich die Konsolen Spieler im Gegenzug verhalten, da es darum schlicht nicht geht.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DaStash (15. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



blautemple schrieb:


> @DaStash
> @RavionHD
> 
> Ihr merkt aber schon das ihr komplett aneinander vorbei diskutiert, oder?
> ...



Klar der Annahme könnte man unterliegen, wenn man den Ursprungsthread nicht kennt weswegen Ravion die Umfrage ins Leben gerufen hatte. Kann ich nachvollziehen, nach dem wie er es hier darstellt. 

MfG


----------



## RavionHD (15. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



blautemple schrieb:


> @DaStash
> @RavionHD
> Ihr merkt aber schon das ihr komplett aneinander vorbei diskutiert, oder?
> Ich denke jetzt mal das es RavionHD nicht um den Vergleich zwischen PC und Konsolen Only Spielern geht. In dem Fall ist es dann auch egal wie sich die Konsolen Spieler im Gegenzug verhalten, da es darum schlicht nicht geht.
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Versuch ich ihm auch zu sagen, ich weiß jedoch nicht was er alles an Sachen in meinen Beiträgen hineininterpretiert.


----------



## fipS09 (15. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Versuch ich ihm auch zu sagen, ich weiß jedoch nicht was er alles an Sachen in meinen Beiträgen hineininterpretiert.


Er hat in dein "eher" reininterpretiert das du meinst EHER als Konsoleros. Du meintest damit jedoch EHER zur PS4 ALS zur Xbox One.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (15. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Sunset Overdrive kommt jetzt doch für PC:

Sunset Overdrive: Umsetzung für Windows 10 PCs offiziell angekündigt - 4Players.de

Also kann sich der Multiplattformer entscheiden ob Rechner oder Xbox. Diejenigen mit PC/PS4 jetzt auch am Rechner zumindest erleben.

Insomniac Games hat es verdient dass das Teil noch mal Aufmerksamkeit bekommt.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. November 2018)

*PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DARK-THREAT schrieb:


> One die leistungsfähigere Konsole ist, geht es plötzlich nur noch um Exklusive Spiele.



Um Exklusivspiele ging es auch schon vor der One X. Als ich mir vor 2 Jahren eine One S gekauft hatte, war weit und breit noch keine X zu sehen. Damals gab es die Kritik an MS Software Politik genauso. Sie ist mit der One X nur lauter geworden, weil MS es versäumt hat, Games zu bringen, die zeigen, was die Konsole drauf hat. So wie Sony es immer wieder mit Titeln wie Horizon oder God of War tut. Und komm mir jetzt nicht Forza.

Zum Thema:

Als ich noch einen PC hatte, und 2016 über den Kauf einer Konsole nachdachte, kam für mich nur die PS4 in Frage. Warum?
Damals:
Ratchet & Clank
The Order
Uncharted 4
The Last of Us  Remastered

Später habe ich mir probeweise eine One S gekauft, aber das Software Angebot von MS konte mich weitaus weniger überzeugen.


----------



## Rizzard (16. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DARK-THREAT schrieb:


> Als diese Gen in den ersten Jahren war, ging es nur um Pixel und 3 Grashalme in GTA V Remastered. Es wird immer ausgelegt wie es gerade passt...



Ja am Anfang. Über was sollen sich die Foristen sonst unterhalten. Zum Start gab´s noch keine große Auswahl an Exklusivspielen.
Da hatte jeder die selben Spiele, und dann sagten sich die Leute gut dann nehm ich die Konsole welche billiger ist und mehr leistet.
Inzwischen gibt es viele Spiele und man kann sich entscheiden was einem mehr zusagt.

Die ganzen "auf welcher Plattform sieht es besser aus" Artikel gingen mir allerdings auch auf den Sack. Das hat sich zum Glück gelegt.


----------



## Taonris (16. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Ja am Anfang. Über was sollen sich die Foristen sonst unterhalten. Zum Start gab´s noch keine große Auswahl an Exklusivspielen.
> Da hatte jeder die selben Spiele, und dann sagten sich die Leute gut dann nehm ich die Konsole welche billiger ist und mehr leistet.
> Inzwischen gibt es viele Spiele und man kann sich entscheiden was einem mehr zusagt.
> 
> Die ganzen "auf welcher Plattform sieht es besser aus" Artikel gingen mir allerdings auch auf den Sack. Das hat sich zum Glück gelegt.



Das Thema haben wir im Forum schon geschätzt tausendmal besprochen aber hauts wieder einmal raus, und wenns jetzt nur mehr um die Exklusivspiele geht und nicht um die Pixel dann sollte man sich an Puddlegate erinnern, gestartet von Xbox Fanboys auf Twitter.


----------



## RavionHD (16. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Ja am Anfang. Über was sollen sich die Foristen sonst unterhalten. Zum Start gab´s noch keine große Auswahl an Exklusivspielen.
> Da hatte jeder die selben Spiele, und dann sagten sich die Leute gut dann nehm ich die Konsole welche billiger ist und mehr leistet.
> Inzwischen gibt es viele Spiele und man kann sich entscheiden was einem mehr zusagt.
> 
> Die ganzen "auf welcher Plattform sieht es besser aus" Artikel gingen mir allerdings auch auf den Sack. Das hat sich zum Glück gelegt.


Das ist genau der Punkt, die PS4 war zu Beginn sowohl günstiger, als auch leistungsstärker.
Nun sind sie gleich teuer, mit dem Unterschied dass die Spieleauswahl auf der PS4 deutlich attraktiver ist (außer man ist Rennspielfan).

Klar, wenn man Halo und Gears mag ist die Xbox sicher die bessere Plattform.
Aber Spiele wie God of War oder Horizon haben diese Gen sicher für deutlich mehr Aufmerksamkeit gesorgt.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (16. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Es kommt auch darauf an ob du Koop und MP Games mit Freunden zockst. Ich würde es nicht rein auf Renngames runterbrechen.

Sony hat zweifelsohne die meisten und aufwendigsten SP Games. Die kannst aber oft nur Allein spielen und ein Anderer sieht zu.

Bei MS und gerade Nintendo hast halt Games die 2 bis 4 Spieler zulassen.
Zumindest bei mir ein Grund warum dort Games länger gespielt werden als SP Games die nach paar Tagen im Regal stehen wenn nicht gerade ein DLC kommt.

Klar wird auch die PS4 von den Thirds mit MP und paar Koop Spielen versorgt. Reicht auch vielen Leuten von der Qualität.

MS musste da auch einsehen dass das Interesse an Single Player Erfahrungen immer noch sehr hoch ist. Einigen es reicht CoD, BF oder Fifa dann im MP nebenher zu spielen.

Der richtige Mix gilt es zu finden. Da ist die Kombi bei der PS4 halt beliebter.

MS hat auch (als due falschen Leute am Hebel sassen) Fable in den Sand gesetzt und später dann Scalebound. Wobei Letzteres wohl auch durch technische Probleme und zu starken Verzug der Entwickler nicht ganz unbeteiligt war.

MS hatte due ersten 3 Jahre einige Weichen falsch gestellt und ist erst jetzt wieder dabei alles auf Kurs zu bringen.

Alles Dinge wo man sich um ihren Rückstand nicht wundern braucht. Gute Hardware und Netzwerk allein reicht da nicht.

Trotzdem kann je nach Geschmack Jemand mit der Xbox genaiso glücklich sein wie Andere mit der PS4. Jeder zockt nicht gleich und kauft die selbe Anzahl an Spiele.


----------



## Rizzard (16. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Sony hat zweifelsohne die meisten und aufwendigsten SP Games. Die kannst aber oft nur Allein spielen und ein Anderer sieht zu.
> 
> Bei MS und gerade Nintendo hast halt Games die 2 bis 4 Spieler zulassen.
> Zumindest bei mir ein Grund warum dort Games länger gespielt werden als SP Games die nach paar Tagen im Regal stehen wenn nicht gerade ein DLC kommt.
> ...



Stimmt, MP/Koop-mäßig kommen von Sony keine eigenen IPs.
Wäre aber auch fast überflüssig (vielleicht bis auf Koop).
Die Third Parties versorgen uns ja reichlich mit MPs (COD, BF, Fortnite, Rocket League usw), da wäre es schwachsinnig noch First Parties hinzuzuziehen.
Gegen ein oder zwei Koop Games hätte ich aber vermutlich auch nichts.


----------



## RyzA (16. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Ich würde auch sagen PS4 pro. Vor allem wegen der Exklusivtitel.
Ich spiele aber  trotzdem lieber auf dem PC. 
Wir haben eine PS4 Slim, damit spielt mein Sohn hauptsächlich (der ist fast 15). Spiele ab 18 darf er noch nicht spielen, sonst hätten wir dafür schon andere Games geholt, welche ich auch spielen würde.
Naja, wenn die PS5 kommt die holen wir uns auf jeden Fall auch.


----------



## DaStash (16. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Trotzdem kann je nach Geschmack Jemand mit der Xbox genaiso glücklich sein wie Andere mit der PS4. Jeder zockt nicht gleich und kauft die selbe Anzahl an Spiele.


Richtig und nur weil Sony das "bessere" lineup hat, bedeutet das im Umkehrschluss nicht, dass es nicht genügend Gründe gibt sich eine XBox zu holen, auch als PC Spieler. 

MfG


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (16. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Was MS halt noch fehlt ist halt die Unterstützung der japanischen Entwickler. Selbst mit Investition wie am Anfang der 360 bekommt man in Japan keinen Fuß in die Tür. Da ist es klar dass die Entwickler lieber die Hardware aus dem eigenen Land fördern. Gerade jetzt mit der Hardwarebasis der Xbox muss man auch Games wie z.B. Nier Automata hinterherrennen. Da fehlen halt einfach einige Genre im Xbox Katalog. Spiele wie Hellblade oder No Man`s Sky kommen auch Monate später. Selbst der PC wird zum Teil viel früher versorgt. Bekommt sogar mit Ni No Kuni 2 oder Dragon Quest 11 JRPGs.

Auch ein Grund warum dann Sony hier und da paar Einheiten mehr absetzt.


----------



## Taonris (16. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Was MS halt noch fehlt ist halt die Unterstützung der japanischen Entwickler. Selbst mit Investition wie am Anfang der 360 bekommt man in Japan keinen Fuß in die Tür. Da ist es klar dass die Entwickler lieber die Hardware aus dem eigenen Land fördern. Gerade jetzt mit der Hardwarebasis der Xbox muss man auch Games wie z.B. Nier Automata hinterherrennen. Da fehlen halt einfach einige Genre im Xbox Katalog. Spiele wie Hellblade oder No Man`s Sky kommen auch Monate später. Selbst der PC wird zum Teil viel früher versorgt. Bekommt sogar mit Ni No Kuni 2 oder Dragon Quest 11 JRPGs.
> 
> Auch ein Grund warum dann Sony hier und da paar Einheiten mehr absetzt.



Spiele die auf der Xbox physisch veröffentlicht werden verlangen eine gewisse Mindestauflage und da in Japan schätze ich einmal nach wie vor auf physische Medien gesetzt wird wird es finanziell wenig Sinn machen hunderttausend Stück aufzulegen wenn die Spiele nicht gekauft werden, wir wissen ja das Publisher mit Sitz in Japan wie Square, Capcom und Sega 80-90% ihres Gewinnes auf der PS oder Nintendo-Konsolen machen dazu hat Sony in den 90ern und Anfang 2000 auch geholfen Publisher wie Square aus finanziellen Schwierigkeiten zu helfen da wird man wohl aus Respekt einige Spiele zurückhalten.


----------



## RavionHD (17. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Was MS halt noch fehlt ist halt die Unterstützung der japanischen Entwickler. Selbst mit Investition wie am Anfang der 360 bekommt man in Japan keinen Fuß in die Tür. Da ist es klar dass die Entwickler lieber die Hardware aus dem eigenen Land fördern. Gerade jetzt mit der Hardwarebasis der Xbox muss man auch Games wie z.B. Nier Automata hinterherrennen. Da fehlen halt einfach einige Genre im Xbox Katalog. Spiele wie Hellblade oder No Man`s Sky kommen auch Monate später. Selbst der PC wird zum Teil viel früher versorgt. Bekommt sogar mit Ni No Kuni 2 oder Dragon Quest 11 JRPGs.
> 
> Auch ein Grund warum dann Sony hier und da paar Einheiten mehr absetzt.


Die Xbox war bzw ist auf dem japanischen Markt schon immer sehr schwach gewesen, die Japaner sind ihren eigenen Produkten (Nintendo, Sony) meist sehr treu.

Dass der PC mit japanischen Titeln versorgt wird liegt wohl eher daran dass sehr viele Europäer auf solche Spiele stehen.


----------



## MN32410 (17. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Für mich ist ganz klar die PS4 Pro attraktiver. Ich hatte mir jetzt auch kurzseitig für RDR2 eine XBox One X besorgt und auch einige Spiele installiert, die ich auch auf dem PC habe, Forza Horizon 4, The Witcher 3 Wild Hunt und Forza Motorsport 7 und ich war überhaupt nicht von der X begeistert. Selben Synchronisierungsprobleme wie unter Windows 10 und Forza Horizon 4 ist mit 30 Frames nicht zu geniessen. Ich habe sie vorgestern verkauft. Ausserdem ist die Menüsteuerung deutlich komplizierter als bei der Playstation. Die Playstation läuft auch mit Downloads im Hintergrund einwandfrei und die Exklusivtitel sehen mit Checkerboardrendering fantastisch aus. Auch die beiden letzten Assassins Creed Teile.

Es lohnt sich also nicht wirklich als Besitzer eines guten Gaming PCs auf die One X umzusteigen. Red Dead Redemption 2 ist jetzt für mich der einzige Grund sich eine One X zu holen. Aber nur für ein Spiel soviel Geld ausgeben? Das Spiel wurde leider auf der Pro total vermurkst.
Wenn jemand also dieses Spiel geniessen möchte nur auf One X . Der Unterschied ist gravierend.


----------



## the_move (17. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Richtig und nur weil Sony das "bessere" lineup hat, bedeutet das im Umkehrschluss nicht, dass es nicht genügend Gründe gibt sich eine XBox zu holen, auch als PC Spieler.
> MfG


Gibt auch mehr als genug Gründe dagegen. Das UHD Laufwerk ist zu laut, es gibt Play Anywhere, die Anschaffungskosten der Konsole (200-450€) kann ich stattdessen auch in eine PC-Aufwertung stecken...

Aber ehrlich gesagt ist es eben das Zweite. Play Anywhere schmälert schon gewaltig die Existenzgrundlage der Xbox, zumindest für Leute die bereits einen PC haben. Die können dann all diese Spiele auf ihrem PC zocken und für die Couch haben sie eine der anderen Konsolen, die noch über Alleinstellungsmerkmale verfügen.


----------



## RavionHD (18. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Wobei Forza Horizon 4 auf der Xbox One X durchaus mit 60 FPS läuft - aber halt in 1080P.
Für 4K/60 FS brauchst Du auf dem PC auch schon eine ~Vega 56.


----------



## RtZk (18. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Exklusivspiele waren immer schon einer der wichtigsten Kriterien beim Kauf einer Konsole.



Für mich nicht, meine Xbox One die ich mir kurz nach Release gekauft habe (aber mittlerweile so halber verschenkt bzw. verliehen habe) habe ich mir wegen des Controllers gekauft, ich kann die PS Controller einfach mal gar nicht ausstehen.
Ich will nur eine neue, wegen des UHD Bluray Players   und im Bundle mit Forza Horizon 4 hat man wenigstens noch ein gutes Spiel dabei, das ich mir einzeln aber nie kaufen würde, aber schauen wir mal ob es eine vergünstigt in der Cyber Monday Week bei Amazon gibt.


----------



## fipS09 (18. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Für mich nicht, meine Xbox One die ich mir kurz nach Release gekauft habe (aber mittlerweile so halber verschenkt bzw. verliehen habe) habe ich mir wegen des Controllers gekauft, ich kann die PS Controller einfach mal gar nicht ausstehen.
> Ich will nur eine neue, wegen des UHD Bluray Players   und im Bundle mit Forza Horizon 4 hat man wenigstens noch ein gutes Spiel dabei, das ich mir einzeln aber nie kaufen würde, aber schauen wir mal ob es eine vergünstigt in der Cyber Monday Week bei Amazon gibt.


Ab Montag bei Saturn 166 Euro glaube ich.

44Euro das Spiel
42Euro der Controller,
Da zahlt man im Prinzip 80Euro für die Konsole was doch fair erscheint 

[Saturn ab 19.11] Verschiedene Xbox One S Konsolen mit 1TB inc.Game fuer je 166,-€ **+ 5fach Bits** - mydealz.de

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RtZk (18. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Oder ich nehme doch eine Xbox One X,  aber 170€ für das Bundle ist eigentlich echt gar nichts.


----------



## FortuneHunter (18. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wenn PC-Spieler eine Konsole haben wollten würden sie sich eine kaufen, der Fakt dass niemand das tut sollte deine Frage beantworten.  Ich weiß nicht was ich mit so einem  Gerät anfangen sollte ...



Dann bin ich wohl kein PC-Spieler, weil neben meiner Kiste (i7-5820K, GTX1080)  noch eine PS4 steht ... Was bin ich dann? Ach ja Gamer richtig, weil ich Spiele feiere und nicht zwingend Hardware die nur Mittel zum Zweck ist. Zum Thema: Für mich klar die PS4, weil sie die meisten Titel liefert die ich am PC nicht spielen kann. Ich würde noch eine Switch in Betracht ziehen, aber sie hat noch keine 10 Titel die mich interessieren. Bisher sind es nur 3. Legend of Zelda, Xenoblade Chronicles und Octopath Traveller.

Edit:


Firefox83 schrieb:


> Eine zweite These, der sogenannte Spieler mit dem potenten PC hat, wie  ich, eine bequeme Couch im Wohnzimmer und ist zu Faul um ins Bürozimmer  verkrüppelt an einem Bürotisch sitzend eine Runde zu zocken. Auf der  Couch schmeckt das Bier um einiges besser! Mit dem Alter werden 240FPS  weniger wichtiger gewichtet als eine ergonomische Sitzposition auf der  Couch à la Al Bundy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Argument zählt nicht mehr seit der Steamlink. Tatsächlich habe ich im Wohnzimmer eigentlich nur den Steamlink zum Spielen. PS4 und PC hängen am WQHD-Monitor. Wenn ich im Wohnzimmer ein Spielchen spielen will dann via Steamlink auf meinen FullHD Fernseher. Bin ich seltsam in der Beziehung? Ja ich denke schon. 

Edit2: Jetzt noch zu eine ganz abwegigen Theorie ... Wäre ich Konsolen Only Spieler zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt, dann hätte ich eine PS4 Pro (wegen der Exklusivtitel) und eine XBOX One X wegen der Crossplattformtitel schlicht und ergreifend weil diese auf der Konsole besser laufen und der Rückwärtskompbilität zu den XBOX 360 Titeln. 
Ich liebe eben die Spielevielfalt und würde dann dieses Szenario bevorzugen.


----------



## Blackout27 (18. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Das Argument zählt nicht mehr seit der Steamlink. Tatsächlich habe ich im Wohnzimmer eigentlich nur den Steamlink zum Spielen. PS4 und PC hängen am WQHD-Monitor. Wenn ich im Wohnzimmer ein Spielchen spielen will dann via Steamlink auf meinen FullHD Fernseher. Bin ich seltsam in der Beziehung? Ja ich denke schon.



Steamlink ist ein tolles kleines Gerät aber für mich wäre der kleine Kasten nichts. Leider unterstützt Steamlink nur 1080p und je nach Game ist eine Maus+Tastatur für einige Bedienungen notwendig. Da ist eine Playstation oder Xbox entspannter. 
Ich habe eine längere Zeit über den Steam Big Picture Modus am TV gespielt aber wirklich rund lief es nicht. Darum habe ich das 10m HDMI Kabel wieder demontiert und zocke nun ausschließlich am Monitor


----------



## FortuneHunter (18. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Steamlink ist ein tolles kleines Gerät aber für mich wäre der kleine Kasten nichts. Leider unterstützt Steamlink nur 1080p und je nach Game ist eine Maus+Tastatur für einige Bedienungen notwendig. Da ist eine Playstation oder Xbox entspannter.
> Ich habe eine längere Zeit über den Steam Big Picture Modus am TV gespielt aber wirklich rund lief es nicht. Darum habe ich das 10m HDMI Kabel wieder demontiert und zocke nun ausschließlich am Monitor



1080P und FullHD Fernseher passen für mich und ich spiele sowieso nur Controller-Basierende Spiel am Fernseher ... btw. 969 meiner aktuell installierten Spiel haben diese Option. Und die Verbindung mit meine PC läuft über ein direktes Ethernetkabel. 
Am liebsten spiele ich am Fernseher sowieso Jump and Runs oder ShootEmUps mit Controller und viele davon haben noch eine nette Retrooptik, so das ich gar keine höhere Auflösung benötige.
Der Steamlink ist sowieso auf die Controllerbedienung ausgelegt und damit ein ganz anderes Erlebnis als mittels HDMI-Kabel den PC direkt mit den Fernseher zu verbinden.
Außerdem habe ich den Steamlink sehr günstig im Summersale geschoßen ... Für 2,75 € + Versandkosten konnte ich nicht nein sagen, zumal mein Zombierechner die Aufgabe früher mehr schlecht als recht erledigt hat.

Und was das starten angeht wenn der PC läuft: Ein Druck auf den XBox-Button am XBOX360-Controller. PC auswählen und der Big Picture Modus startet automatisch. Für den Fernseher habe ich sowieso meine eigene Kategorie in Steam angelegt. Diese auswählen. Spiel auswählen und zocken. Entspannter geht es auf der PS4 auch nicht.


----------



## the_move (18. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Für mich nicht, meine Xbox One die ich mir kurz nach Release gekauft habe (aber mittlerweile so halber verschenkt bzw. verliehen habe) habe ich mir wegen des Controllers gekauft, ich kann die PS Controller einfach mal gar nicht ausstehen.


Komisch! zu PS1 und 2 Zeiten waren sie noch hochprämiert. Wahrscheinlich ging aber das Wissen verloren, wie man einen PS Controller richtig hält, nämlich locker in den Fingerbeugen anstatt verkrampfend mit der gesamten Handinnenfläche. Beim Dualshock 4 hingegen können auch solche Kunden nicht mehr meckern, da man diese nun tatsächlich umfasst.


----------



## blautemple (18. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Controller sind nunmal Geschmacksache...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## the_move (18. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



blautemple schrieb:


> Controller sind nunmal Geschmacksache...
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Nein. Sie sind Ergonomiesache. Und das Layout der Dual Shocks geht da absolut in Ordnung. Ich sehe auch keinen Vorteil der asymetrisch angeordneten Analogsticks der Xbox Controller, außer man hat ein degeneriertes/degenerierendes Daumensattelgelenk an der linken Hand.


----------



## blautemple (18. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Ist das jetzt dein Ernst? 
Du könntest mir auch eine Doktorarbeit vorlegen in der dargelegt wird warum der DS4 besser als der XBox Controller ist. Es ändert nicht an der Tatsache das ICH und auch viele andere den XBox Controller besser finden.

Und damit bin ich auch wieder raus, da mir klar ist das von dir gleich wieder eine Wall Of Text postest in der du mir breit erklären wirst warum ich falsch liege...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## the_move (18. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



blautemple schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt dein Ernst?
> Du könntest mir auch eine Doktorarbeit vorlegen in der dargelegt wird warum der DS4 besser als der XBox Controller ist. Es ändert nicht an der Tatsache das ICH und auch viele andere den XBox Controller besser finden.


Stattdessen stelle ich Dir die Frage, ob dieser "emotionale Sülz" Dein Ernst ist. Wie gesagt, nem gesunden Daumengelenk sind der DS4 und der Xbox Controller gleichermaßen genehm. Was aber tatsächlich den DS4 ggü. dem Standard Xbox Controller besser macht sind die präziser arbeitenden Analogsticks. Beim X360 Controller waren die auch besser, bzw. arbeiteten feiner und weicher als beim XOne. Keine Ahnung warum sie an denen nun sparen mussten, dass sie so fürchterlich hakelige Dinger einsetzen mussten. 

Beim X360 waren sie sehr exakt und weich und belohnten Fingerfertigkeit. Elite habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert, weil ist mir zu teuer, bzw. sehe ich nicht ein. Wahrscheinlich macht MS das aber gerade extra, um eben die Existenz ihrer Elite Controller zu legitimieren und um damit deren Verkauf zu fördern.


blautemple schrieb:


> Und damit bin ich auch wieder raus,..


Klar, weil "subjektiv, und nichts dahinter".


----------



## Blackout27 (18. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> 1080P und FullHD Fernseher passen für mich und ich spiele sowieso nur Controller-Basierende Spiel am Fernseher ... btw. 969 meiner aktuell installierten Spiel haben diese Option. Und die Verbindung mit meine PC läuft über ein direktes Ethernetkabel.
> Am liebsten spiele ich am Fernseher sowieso Jump and Runs oder ShootEmUps mit Controller und viele davon haben noch eine nette Retrooptik, so das ich gar keine höhere Auflösung benötige.
> Der Steamlink ist sowieso auf die Controllerbedienung ausgelegt und damit ein ganz anderes Erlebnis als mittels HDMI-Kabel den PC direkt mit den Fernseher zu verbinden.
> Außerdem habe ich den Steamlink sehr günstig im Summersale geschoßen ... Für 2,75 € + Versandkosten konnte ich nicht nein sagen, zumal mein Zombierechner die Aufgabe früher mehr schlecht als recht erledigt hat.
> ...



So wie es scheint geht das Konzept bei dir voll auf  
Konnte Steamlink ebenfalls schon testen. Ein Freund hat genau wie du beim Sale zugeschlagen und das Stück Technik für "lau" bestellt. Mich hat es aus den o.g. Gründen nicht glücklich gemacht. Letztendlich läuft auf Steamlink auch nur der Big Picture Modus.
Bin gespannt wann die Steamlink App erscheint. Werde diese dann auf dem Fire TV nochmals testen aber nach meiner Erfahrung läuft man mit einer aktuellen Konsole bequemer. Wenn man dann Fan von Forza, Gears und co ist, kann das einen Kauf der Xbox neben einen PC schon rechtfertigen


----------



## amer_der_erste (18. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Hi Ravion!

Also ich hatte sie alle.. 

Sapß beiseite, für mich sind Konsolen nicht mehr spielbar.
Seitdem sich meine Augen an 100-200 FPS gewohnt haben ist es ein Horror für mich Games mit 30 FPS zu zocken.
Ja, es gibt ein Paar Ausnahmen aber das sind echt wenige..


----------



## Sir Demencia (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wenn PC-Spieler eine Konsole haben wollten würden sie sich eine kaufen, der Fakt dass niemand das tut sollte deine Frage beantworten.  Ich weiß nicht was ich mit so einem  Gerät anfangen sollte ...



Wie kommst Du denn zu dieser Annahme? Also das *niemand *das tut? Ich zum Beispiel habe es getan. Ich schraube meine PCs seit 1997 selber zusammen und zocke leidenschaftlich gerne. Und aufgrund der unverschämten Preispolitik von nvidia habe ich mir vor kurzem eine PS 4 Pro gekauft. Und es bis jetzt nicht bereut. Ich frage mich immer wieder was diese totalitäre "entweder PC oder Konmsole" soll. Klar. manche Games zockt man besser am PC. Ein Egoshooter macht auf einer Konsole nicht ganz so viel Spaß, da Maus und Tastatur zum Steuern besser sind. Aber viele andere Games kann man super auf Konsole zocken. Die Grafikleitung moderener Konsolen ist auch betrachtlich und es macht Spaß bei zum Beispiel Red Dead Redemption 2 durch die Gegend zu reiten und die Grafikpracht zu genießen (auch wenn sie auf einem top aktuellen PC vllt. noch besser wäre...).


----------



## Desrupt0r (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Eigentlich gar keine, aber ich werde mir wohl noch eine Xbox One S kaufen, da ich einen UHD Blurayplayer will der nichts besonderes können muss und für Rennspiele ala Forza ist sie auch ok.



Macht natürlich Sinn. Warum sollte ich den Forza auf meinem PC spielen, wenn ich nochmal Geld für eine Xbox liegen lassen kann?

B2T: Eine PS4. Ich kann die Exklusivtitel der Xbox auf dem PC spielen, warum zur Hölle sollte ich zweimal Geld für den gleichen Nutzen liegen lassen?


----------



## Desrupt0r (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Sir Demencia schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du denn zu dieser Annahme? Also das *niemand *das tut? Ich zum Beispiel habe es getan. Ich schraube meine PCs seit 1997 selber zusammen und zocke leidenschaftlich gerne. Und aufgrund der unverschämten Preispolitik von nvidia habe ich mir vor kurzem eine PS 4 Pro gekauft. Und es bis jetzt nicht bereut. Ich frage mich immer wieder was diese totalitäre "entweder PC oder Konmsole" soll. Klar. manche Games zockt man besser am PC. Ein Egoshooter macht auf einer Konsole nicht ganz so viel Spaß, da Maus und Tastatur zum Steuern besser sind. Aber viele andere Games kann man super auf Konsole zocken. Die Grafikleitung moderener Konsolen ist auch betrachtlich und es macht Spaß bei zum Beispiel Red Dead Redemption 2 durch die Gegend zu reiten und die Grafikpracht zu genießen (auch wenn sie auf einem top aktuellen PC vllt. noch besser wäre...).



Ich hab RDR2 bei einem Kumpel auf der PS4 Pro mit einem 4k Monitor getestet, absolut unspielbar. Bei den niedrigen FPS muss ich kotzen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Ich hab RDR2 bei einem Kumpel auf der PS4 Pro mit einem 4k Monitor getestet, absolut unspielbar. Bei den niedrigen FPS muss ich kotzen.



Yo, bin auch davon betroffen (leider) ..
Wenn mal die Augen 100-200 FPS gewohnt sind auf WQHD dazu auch noch, dann sind *für mich < 60 FPS unspielbar !!!*


----------



## Desrupt0r (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Yo, bin auch davon betroffen (leider) ..
> Wenn mal die Augen 100-200 FPS gewohnt sind auf WQHD dazu auch noch, dann sind *für mich < 60 FPS unspielbar !!!*



Es ist wirklich Schade. Alle die jahrelang nur auf Konsole gespielt haben empfinden das als normal und nicht störend, aber ich kann mir das nicht länger als 5 Minuten anschauen. Die Pro wurde auch so verdammt laut, kommt an einen modernen Staubsauger ran!


----------



## RavionHD (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Klar, wenn man an 120 Hz gewohnt ist ist es natürlich sehr schwer wieder auf 30 FPS umzuschwenken.
Selbst für mich der nur einen 60 Hz Monitor hat ist es sehr schwer mit 30 FPS auf den Konsolen, aber ich spiele in der Zwischenzeit (wie zur Zeit mit RDR2) einfach nicht auf dem PC, so dass ich mich nicht wieder umgewöhnen muss. 

Das Ergebnis sieht bis jetzt btw sehr eindeutig aus.


----------



## Desrupt0r (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Klar, wenn man an 120 Hz gewohnt ist ist es natürlich sehr schwer wieder auf 30 FPS umzuschwenken.
> Selbst für mich der nur einen 60 Hz Monitor hat ist es sehr schwer mit 30 FPS auf den Konsolen, aber ich spiele in der Zwischenzeit (wie zur Zeit mit RDR2) einfach nicht auf dem PC, so dass ich mich nicht wieder umgewöhnen muss.
> 
> Das Ergebnis sieht bis jetzt btw sehr eindeutig aus.



Denke mal das Ergebnis wird sich auch nicht mehr ändern. Der Kaufgrund für eine Konsole wären die Exklusivtitel - wenn ich die Hälfte der XBOX-Exklusives auf dem PC spielen kann, werde ich mir keine XBOX zulegen. Zudem die Titel auf der PS4 sowieso besser sind.


----------



## DaStash (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis sieht bis jetzt btw sehr eindeutig aus.


Jop, es ist eindeutig so, dass diese Umfrage zu exakt 0% deine Ursprungsthese bestätigt. 
Das wir uns in dem Punkt einig sind finde ich löblich von Dir, weiter so. 

MfG


----------



## fipS09 (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



the_move schrieb:


> Nein. Sie sind Ergonomiesache. Und das Layout der Dual Shocks geht da absolut in Ordnung. Ich sehe auch keinen Vorteil der asymetrisch angeordneten Analogsticks der Xbox Controller, außer man hat ein degeneriertes/degenerierendes Daumensattelgelenk an der linken Hand.



Wenn du keinen Vorteil darin siehst kann man das Thema, ja abhaken. Jeder der anderer Meinung ist hat eindeutig degnerierte Körperteile.

Übrigens, wenn die Leute - wie du sagtest - nicht wissen wie man ein Produkt zu halten hat, also das Produkt nicht verstehen, ist das ebenfalls schlechtes Design. Ich meine beim Xbox oder Switch Pro Controller kommt man erst garnicht auf die Idee den falsch zu packen.


----------



## RavionHD (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Jop, es ist eindeutig so, dass diese Umfrage zu exakt 0% deine Ursprungsthese bestätigt.
> Das wir uns in dem Punkt einig sind finde ich löblich von Dir, weiter so.
> 
> MfG


Was auch immer Du in meine "Ursprungsthese" auch hineininterpretierst ist mir ziemlich egal und versteht hier auch niemand.
Wir sehen mittlerweile ein sehr eindeutiges Ergebnis was mich in der Hinsicht auch nicht überrascht bzw genau meinen Erwartungen entspricht.


Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Denke mal das Ergebnis wird sich auch nicht mehr ändern. Der Kaufgrund für eine Konsole wären die Exklusivtitel - wenn ich die Hälfte der XBOX-Exklusives auf dem PC spielen kann, werde ich mir keine XBOX zulegen. Zudem die Titel auf der PS4 sowieso besser sind.


Kann ich so unterschreiben.


----------



## DaStash (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Es gibt nicht zu interpretieren, du hast es gut dokumentiert und nachvollziehbar in schwarzen Lettern festgehalten. Aber dennoch, gut das wir jetzt noch einmal über das in Kenntnis gesetzt wurde was wir auch ohne die Umfrage schon wussten, nämlich das die PS4 beliebter als die X1 ist. 

MfG


----------



## Desrupt0r (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Was war den die "Ursprungsthese"? Link zum Thread @any1?


----------



## DaStash (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Steht alles gut dokumentiert am Threadanfang, samt Quellverweise und Links.

Ursprünglich hat er behauptet PC-Gamer würde eher zur PS4 greifen und würden nur eine extrem kleine Minderheit darstellen als nicht PC Gamer also Konsolen only spieler aber um das herauszufinden müsste man die letzte Gruppe auch befragen und dann die beiden Resultate miteinander vergleichen. Wenn dann das Resultat hier höher ausfallen würde, wäre seine Theorie bestätigt so aber wissen wir jetzt nur das was wir vorher schon wussten, dass die PS4 beliebter als die X1 ist. 

Xbox One (X): Maus- & Tastatursupport startet mit Fortnite und Warframe
Originalaussage Ravion:
Xbox One (X): Maus- & Tastatursupport startet mit Fortnite und Warframe

MfG


----------



## RavionHD (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Es gibt nicht zu interpretieren, du hast es gut dokumentiert und nachvollziehbar in schwarzen Lettern festgehalten. Aber dennoch, gut das wir jetzt noch einmal über das in Kenntnis gesetzt wurde was wir auch ohne die Umfrage schon wussten, nämlich das die PS4 beliebter als die X1 ist.
> 
> MfG


Oh, in der Tat sehr erfreulich dass Du mir in diesem Punkt endlich zustimmst.
Wir sehen anhand der Umfrage dass die PS4 für PC Spieler die deutlich attraktivere Konsole ist, und wenn man sich die Gründe ansieht weshalb manche die Xbox nehmen ist es z.Bsp. der UHD Player, wobei (Spekulation meinerseits) die Mehrheit in Zukunft sowieso nur mehr streamen wird, nicht umsonst soll Microsoft nächstes Jahr ein Xbox ohne Laufwerk bringen.



DaStash schrieb:


> Steht alles gut dokumentiert am Threadanfang, samt Quellverweise und Links.
> 
> Ursprünglich hat er behauptet PC-Gamer würde eher zur X One greifen und würden nur eine extrem kleine Minderheit darstellen als nicht PC Gamer also Konsolen only spieler aber um das herauszufinden müsste man die letzte Gruppe auch befragen und dann die beiden Resultate miteinander vergleichen.


Deine komische Interpretation meiner "These" ist absolut irrsinnig und unverständlich - und nebenbei einfach vollkommen falsch (und vor Allem habe ich nicht gesagt PC Gamer würden eher zur Xbox One greifen).
Akzeptier das Ergebnis und Deine Niederlage - sonst wirkt es lächerlich.


----------



## DaStash (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Ständige Wiederholung machen eine Falschdarstellung -und Annahme auch nicht richtiger aber lassen wir das, dein Willen zum Verständnis  zeigst du immer noch nicht, obwohl alle Fakten auf dem Tisch liegen und Dir präsentiert wurden. Deine Entscheidung, ich will und kann Dich hier zu nichts zwingen. 

MfG


----------



## RavionHD (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ständige Wiederholung machen eine Falschdarstellung -und Annahme auch nicht richtiger aber lassen wir das, dein Willen zum Verständnis  zeigst du immer noch nicht, obwohl alle Fakten auf dem Tisch liegen und Dir präsentiert wurden. Deine Entscheidung, ich will und kann Dich hier zu nichts zwingen.
> 
> MfG


Akzeptiere Deine Niederlage und versuche nicht ständig vom eigentlichem Hauptthema ablenken, was die Intention meiner "Ursprungsthese" war ist vollkommen ersichtlich und was diese Umfrage zeigt ganz eindeutig dass ich hier im Recht liege.
Du versucht durch eine absichtliche Fehlinterpretation vom eigentlichem abzulenken und damit von Deiner Niederlage abzuwenden, das wirkt alles einfach nur mehr aberwitzig und Du stehst damit in sehr schlechtem Licht, an Deiner Stelle wäre es besser klipp und klar zu sagen dass man sich geirrt hat - um einiges sinnvoller wie abzulenken.


----------



## Desrupt0r (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Also Ravion hat folgendes behauptet: Selbst wenn, warum dann eine Xbox wenn ich schon einen PC habe?
Dann holt man sich ja eine Playstation um Spiele zu spielen die man auf dem PC nicht hat.

DaStash hält damit dagegen: Weil das Gros der Spieler außerhalb von Mobas eben lieber auf der Couch als vor dem Schreibtisch spielt. Wie gesagt, alte, schon längst gegessene Brötchen. Diese nun wieder aufzuwärmen ändert nichts daran.
Joa oder aber, da es mich ja eh nicht so interessiert, nehme ich lieber die deutliche Mehrleistung plus die ganzen genannten super Zusatzfeatures mit und nehme die One X. 


Also damit interpretiere ich das Stash der Meinung ist das die One X die bessere Alternative für PC-Spieler wäre und Ravion der Meinung ist das nur die Playstation attraktiv ist da es dort einfach bessere Exklusivtitel gibt. Und da gebe ich ihm Recht.

Edit:
DaStash: Aber es nützt doch nichts. Deine Behauptung ist das PC Spieler eher zu PS4 statt X One greifen, dass aber kannst du nur belegen wenn du genau so die Konsolen only Spieler befragst, welche Konsole attraktiver ist. Sollte deine These stimmen müsste der hier ermittelte Wert höher sein als bei der Konsolen only Umfrage und genau deswegen ist diese Umfrage hier unsinnig. 

Schwachsinn. Genau darum geht es doch in der Diskussion. Es geht darum, welche Konsole attraktiver für den PC Spieler ist. Die Konsoleros zu befragen wäre absolut sinnlos, jeder XBOX-Spieler sagt die XBOX ist toll und jeder PS4-Spieler sagt die PS4 ist besser. Und damit erhalten wir ein eindeutiges Ergebnis, da sich die PS4 40 Millionen mal mehr verkauft hat als die XBOX.


----------



## DaStash (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Also damit interpretiere ich das Stash der Meinung ist das die One X die bessere Alternative für PC-Spieler wäre und Ravion der Meinung ist das nur die Playstation attraktiv ist da es dort einfach bessere Exklusivtitel gibt. Und da gebe ich ihm Recht.


 nein, ich zeige nur Argumente auf, warum man sich eine One X neben dem PC holen kann. Das es die bessere Alternative "ist" habe ich nirgends behauptet, großer Unterschied. 



> Edit:
> DaStash: Aber es nützt doch nichts. Deine Behauptung ist das PC Spieler eher zu PS4 statt X One greifen, dass aber kannst du nur belegen wenn du genau so die Konsolen only Spieler befragst, welche Konsole attraktiver ist. Sollte deine These stimmen müsste der hier ermittelte Wert höher sein als bei der Konsolen only Umfrage und genau deswegen ist diese Umfrage hier unsinnig.





> Schwachsinn. Genau darum geht es doch in der Diskussion. Es geht darum, welche Konsole attraktiver für den PC Spieler ist. Die Konsoleros zu befragen wäre absolut sinnlos, jeder XBOX-Spieler sagt die XBOX ist toll und jeder PS4-Spieler sagt die PS4 ist besser. Und damit erhalten wir ein eindeutiges Ergebnis, da sich die PS4 40 Millionen mal mehr verkauft hat als die XBOX.


Er sagt das PC Spieler eher zur PS4 als zur One X greifen, was im Umkehrschluss bedeutet, dass "nicht PC Spieler=A" öfter zur X1 greifen als "PC Spieler=B".

Das bedeutet das Wert B größer als Wert A sein muss, denn ansonsten würde ja nur generell festgestellt das "Spieler" im allgemein also nicht nur "PC-Spieler" von denen Ravion sprach, eher zur PS4 greifen.
und um das herauszufinden muss man auch Wert B ermitteln in dem man die entsprechende user-Gruppe befragt. Ohne diesen zweiten Wert kann die These durch die notwändige Differenz zwischen den zwei Werten nicht bewiesen werden. Und das war es jetzt auch mal langsam mit meinen Ausführungen zu diesem doch recht trivialem Zusammenhang. Man kann das jetzt noch weiter wiederholt in Frage stellen, was die Fragestellung im Bezug zur These nicht weniger unnütz macht oder aber die Falschannahme richtiger welche der Umdeutung der Originalthese zu Grunde liegt. Davon ab und darauf wurde hier auch schon zu genüge von anderen hingewiesen, ist diese Umfrage weit ab davon repräsentativ zu sein, vor allem im Bezug auf die Aussage "extrem kleine Minderheit". Darüber hinaus fehlt die Definition in Prozenten was eine extrem kleine Minderheit ist, dies erst im Nachhinein zu definieren währe lächerlich und würde die Umfrage vollenst adabsurdum führen. Aber nun gut, ich habe jetzt wirklich genug Zeit investiert diese Falschannahme darzulegen. Es gibt diesbezüglich wirklich nichts mehr Neues hinzuzufügen. 

MfG


----------



## blautemple (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Er sagt das PC Spieler eher zur PS4 als zur One X greifen, was im Umkehrschluss bedeutet, dass "nicht PC Spieler=A" öfter" zur X1 greifen als "PC Spieler=B".



Häh?! Wie kommst du denn darauf?


----------



## RavionHD (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



blautemple schrieb:


> Häh?! Wie kommst du denn darauf?


Es versteht echt niemand was er sich da zusammenreimt...



DaStash schrieb:


> ...


Du versuchst auf Biegen und Brechen dieses Ergebnis anzuzweifeln, sei doch so nett und gib doch zu das Du in diesem Fall einfach Unrecht hast und versuch uns nicht mit irgendwelchen irrwitzigen Theorien abzulenken.
Und ja, knapp 30 Leute sind nicht viel, aber mal ehrlich, wir wissen doch alle wie das Ergebnis bei selbst 500 oder 1000 aussehen würde, sieh doch die Realität ein, und zwar Jene dass für PC Spieler eine PS4 die deutlich attraktivere Konsole ist, und ja, eben weil Exklusivspiele sehr wohl ein sehr wichtiger Bestandteil davon sind, wenn nicht sogar das Wichtigste.

Du tust Dir mit Deinen komischen Theorien und Interpretation keinen Gefallen.


----------



## DaStash (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



blautemple schrieb:


> Häh?! Wie kommst du denn darauf?


Weil er gesagt hat das es für PC Spieler fast sinnlos ist eine One X zu kaufen, dass bedeutet im Umkehrschluss das es für nicht-PC Spieler sinnvoller ist und deshalb müsste bei einer Umfrage der Wert unter den X1 usern nach Ravions These bei PC-Spieler niedriger ausfallen als bei nicht-PC also Konsolen only Spielern und um das herauszufinden, musst du diese beiden Gruppen befragen, nicht nur die eine, und diese beiden ermittelten Werte dann miteinander vergleichen. Der hier ermittelte Wert müsste der PS4 user müsste dann höher ausfallen als bei der anderen Gruppe um Ravions These zu beweisen, was aber nicht geht wenn man nur die eine Gruppe befragt. Ich kann es wirklich nicht simpler erläutern. 

@Ravion
Du verstehst es eben immer noch nicht. Ich bezweifel nirgends das zu erwartende Ergebnis hier an, schließe da nicht von Dir auf andere, sondern das du damit deine Ursprungsthese beweisen kannst. Großer Unterschied! Und das diese Ursprungsthese sich nicht mit dieser Fragestellung beweisen lässt wurde sowohl in dem alten als auch neuen Thread festgestellt. Folgt man den Verlauf sieht man eben schnell wo da dein Gedankenfehler liegt. 

MfG


----------



## RavionHD (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Weil er gesagt hat das es für PC Spieler fast sinnlos ist eine One X zu kaufen, dass bedeutet im Umkehrschluss das es für nicht-PC Spieler sinnvoller ist...


Nein das habe ich nicht gesagt, diese Schlussfolgerung hast Du Dir selber zusammengereimt.
Nur weil eine PS4 für PC Spieler meiner Meinung nach attraktiver ist, heißt es im Umkehrschluss nicht dass für Nicht PC Spieler die Xbox attraktiver ist, wie man auf so eine Logik kommt ist mir absolut fremd.


----------



## blautemple (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Weil er gesagt hat das es für PC Spieler fast sinnlos ist eine One X zu kaufen, dass bedeutet im Umkehrschluss das es für nicht-PC Spieler sinnvoller ist



Und nochmal, häh?!
Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?


----------



## RtZk (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Macht natürlich Sinn. Warum sollte ich den Forza auf meinem PC spielen, wenn ich nochmal Geld für eine Xbox liegen lassen kann?
> 
> B2T: Eine PS4. Ich kann die Exklusivtitel der Xbox auf dem PC spielen, warum zur Hölle sollte ich zweimal Geld für den gleichen Nutzen liegen lassen?



Ich habe gestern eine Xbox One S + Forza Horizon 4 im Sale für 170€ gekauft, die billigsten UHD Bluray Player kosten 130€, das Spiel kostet noch mal 40€ und ich brauche gleichzeitig keinen 2. PC, da die Xbox in einer anderen Wohnung stehen wird als mein PC und ich sowieso noch einige Spiele auf meinem Account habe, da ich noch eine "alte" Xbox One habe.


----------



## RavionHD (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



blautemple schrieb:


> Und nochmal, häh?!
> Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?


Das habe ich auch versucht ihm zu fragen, auch im anderem Thread, er interpretiert Aussagen einfach so wie es ihm gefällt, und meint dann "im Umkehrschluss".
Es ist einfach nur mehr aberwitzig.


----------



## aloha84 (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Für mich als PC-Spieler, ergibt eine XBoxOne(X) keinen Sinn.
Der Grund ist denkbar einfach, und schon vielfach genannt.....fehlende exclusives.
Mein PC hängt ebenfalls an der Glotze und ich habe gamepads...wenn ich forza oder gears of war zocken will, kann ich das.
Was ich aber nicht konnte war.....God of War, Shadow of the colossus, Wipeout, GTSport, Horizon zero dawn, the Last Guardian, Detroit become human, Bloodborne  oder Uncharted zu spielen.
Das war ein Problem.
Das Problem habe ich mit einer PS4 pro gelöst.
Und als PC-Spieler muss ich auch die Optik loben, welche aus so betagter Kiste gezaubert wird.....von Wipeout (natives 4k bei 60 fps) abgesehen, laufen die meisten Spiele "nur" per Checkerboarding in 4k.....trotzdem sieht das top aus.....allein Horizon, Uncharted 4 oder God of War 4 mit HDR auf einem OLED --> sollte sich jeder mal geben.


----------



## Desrupt0r (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Weil er gesagt hat das es für PC Spieler fast sinnlos ist eine One X zu kaufen, dass bedeutet im Umkehrschluss das es für nicht-PC Spieler sinnvoller.



Es macht einfach keinen Sinn was du da von dir gibst. Warum sollte wenn sich der Kauf einer Playstation für den PC-Spieler mehr lohnt IM UMKEHRSCHLUSS heißen das es für alle Nicht-Pc-Gamer sinnvoller wäre sich eine XBOX zu kaufen. Es besteht keinerlei Zusammenhang zwischen diesen beiden Punkten. Und wie wir wissen hat sich die Playstation 4 40 Millionen mal öfters verkauft als die Xbox One, deshalb können wir davon ausgehen das die PS4 generell "sinnvoller" ist. 

Der Wert würde nur zusammenhängen wenn die 40 Millionen Mehrverkäufe der PS4 nur dadurch entstanden sind das sich PC-Spieler für diese Konsole entschieden haben. Wenn willst du denn noch befragen? Die XBOX und PS4 Gamer? Wenn jeder der beiden Parteien für seine Konsole stimmt, wird die PS4 die Umfrage wieder gewinnen. Weil es einfach mehr verkaufte Konsolen gibt! Also gibt deine These: wenn PS4>XBOX auf PC, dann XBOX>PS4 bei Konsolenspielern. Du merkst doch selber wie dumm sich das anhört?


----------



## DaStash (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Es ist ganz einfach. Wenn er sagt das PC Spieler eher zur PS4 greifen als nicht PC Spieler, dann muss dieser Wert entsprechend höher als bei nicht PC_Spielern ausfallen. Ganz einfacher logischer Zusammenhang. Ich sage nirgends das es sinnvoller ist eine X1 zu holen als nicht PCler, sonderns weise nur darauf hin das dieser Wert auf Grundlage Ravions These in der Gruppe höher ausfallen müsste. Tut er das nicht und diesen Beweis ist er nun einmal schuldig, kann man die Grundannahme in der Pfeife rauchen und so wie einige auch schon zu Recht festgestellt, diese Umfrage, welche als Intension ja die Grundthese und die die mittlerweile abgewandelte stützen sollte aber lassen wir es. Es wurde alles dazu gesagt und offen gelegt. 



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Und wie wir wissen hat sich die Playstation 4 40 Millionen mal öfters verkauft als die Xbox One, deshalb können wir davon ausgehen das die PS4 generell "sinnvoller" ist.
> ?


Darum geht und ging es aber nicht in der falschen Grundannahme, entsprechend ist es sinnfrei immer wieder auf diesen unstrittigen Punkt hinzuweisen.

MfG


----------



## RavionHD (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Es ist ganz einfach. Wenn er sagt das PC Spieler eher zur PS4 greifen als nicht PC Spieler, dann muss dieser Wert entsprechend höher als bei nicht PC_Spielern ausfallen. Ganz einfacher logischer Zusammenhang.


Daran ist nichts logisch.
Ich habe gesagt dass PC Spieler eher zur PS4 greifen, Deine absurde Interpretation und Schlussfolgerung daraus (dass Nicht PC Spieler eher zur Xbox greifen folglich) entbehrt jeder Logik, und es können Dir wohl noch 100 weitere Leute sagen dass es einfach absolut keinen Sinn macht was Du sagst, aber Du besteht wohl auf Deine Interpretation.
 Bitte nicht wundern wenn Dich dann keiner Ernst nimmt.

Ich sage auch nicht ich mag Tee, folgerichtig mag ich keinen Kaffee, so Ähnlich hört sich das von Dir an.


----------



## blautemple (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Und noch einmal häh?!
Er hat einfach nur geschrieben das SEINER MEINUNG nach PC Spieler eher zur PS4 als zur XBox greifen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Wie du zu deiner absurden Schlussfolgerung kommst ist mir leider ein Rätsel 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DaStash (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> *Deine absurde Interpretation und Schlussfolgerung daraus (dass Nicht PC Spieler eher zur Xbox greifen folglich*


Wenn das alles so logisch ist verstehe ich nicht warum du es nötig hast mir Dinge anzudichten die ich so nie geschrieben habe. Ich sagte vermehrt und nicht eher, großer Unterschied.

@Blautempel
Das ist nun einmal die Folgelogik, wenn PC Spieler aus genannten Gründen vermehrt zu PS4 greifen, bedeutet das im "Umkehrschluss" das nicht PC-Spieler öfter(weniger vermehrt) zur X1 greifen. Folglich müssen diese beiden Werte differieren um die These zu bestätigen. Dieser hier ermittelte Wert sagt nur aus welche Konsole hier beliebter ist nicht mehr und nicht weniger und das ist soweit unstrittig und wird auch von mir entgegen Ravions zweiter Fehlbehauptung, siehe Kommentar #112. Mit seiner Seine Ursprungsthese aus dem anderen Thread kann er damit nicht bestätigen. Es ergibt auch überhaupt keinen sinn oder warum denkst du weicht die Fragestellung hier in der Umfrage von seiner ursprünglichen Aussage ab? Die Intension ist klar und durchschaubar und teilweie auch stereotypiscch, ich verweise dazu auf die ewigen Der PC ist günstiger als Konsolen Threads von ihm, wo er mit der gleichen Rhetorik vorgegangen ist. A behaupten und B beweisen ist nicht zielführend in der Sache. Mir auch egal, ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen. Wenn da kein Interesse besteht kann ich gut damit leben. 

MfG


----------



## Pisaopfer (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Es gibt Statistisch gesehen mehr nicht PC Gamer als PC Gamer, also kann auch dort der Wert zu Gunsten der PS4 ausfallen. So versteh ich das.


----------



## RavionHD (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Das ist nun einmal die Folgelogik, wenn PC Spieler aus genannten Gründen vermehrt zu PS4 greifen, bedeutet das im "Umkehrschluss" das nicht PC-Spieler öfter(weniger vermehrt) zur X1 greifen.


Oh mann, Du wirst es wohl nie verstehen, bitte hör doch auf den Thread mit Deiner unsinnigen Schlussfolgerung die hier niemand versteht vollzuspammen.

Meine Fragestellung weicht nicht von meiner "Ursprungsthese" ab, Du versuchst ständig vom Eigentlichem abzulenken und uns Deine absurde Schlussfolgerung aufzudichten weil Dir das Ergebnis nicht passt.
Es wirkt einfach nur mehr lächerlich, tut mir Leid es so sagen zu müssen.


----------



## DaStash (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

@Pisaopfer
Natürlich in Relation gesehen, anders geht es schließlich nicht.

Anders gefragt @Ravion
Wenn du jetzt im Nachhinein abstreitest das PC Spieler eher zur PS4 greifen als nicht PC Spieler, kann man dann davon ausgehen, dass bei beiden Gruppen in etwa die gleiche Verteilung vorliegt? Wenn ja, macht diese Umfrage null Sinn, denn der Punkt ist sowohl hier als auch im Ursprungsthread absolut unstrittig gewesen, es ging dort lediglich um deiner Aussage das PC Spieler eher zur PS4 als zur X1 greifen. 

Beantworte bitte konkret die Frage ohne wieder nur auszuweichen wie bei der Bitte um eine Quellangabe für deine These die du nicht liefern konntest aber als definitiv/ ist so dargestellt hattest. Eine unrepräsentative Umfrage die du im Nachhinein gestartet hattest hilft im Übrigen bei der Beweisführung nicht, selbst wenn du in deiner Fehlannahme bezogen zur Ursprungsfeststellung richtig liegen solltest. Das sind nun einmal klare Fakten die hier auf dem Tisch liegen, welche du nicht einfach wegdiskutieren kannst, auch wenn du es immer wieder versuchst. 

MfG


----------



## RavionHD (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> ...


Dieses Blabla versteht hier absolut niemand, meine "Urpsrungsthese" (dass PC Spieler meiner Meinung nach vermehrt zur PS4 greifen) deckt sich mit der Umfrage zu 100%, Du kannst noch so oft versuchen es so zu drehen und wenden wie Du willst, irgendeine komische irrsinnige Schlussforderung erfinden uvm, es ändert nichts an der Realität.
Dein Diskussionsstil ist absolut beschämend, und anstatt eine Niederlage und einen Fehler zuzugeben versuchst Du uns ständig irgendeine komische These unterzudichten.
Steh zu Deinen Fehlern oder lass es lieber sein.


----------



## DaStash (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

"dass PC Spieler meiner Meinung nach vermehrt zur PS4 greifen" -->²nicht PC Spieler greifen nicht/ weniger vermehrt zur PS4" --> Anteil X1 höher --> These widerlegt.

So kurz und einfach ist das. Du kannst auch gerne die obige Frage beantworten, denn, egal wie du es drehst oder wendest oder wie sehr du versucht mich zu diskreditieren, es ändert nun einmal am Ergebnis nichts und nochmal, das Umfrageergebnis wird nicht angezweifelt, nur der Schluss den du daraus ziehst, bzw. ziehen wolltest, denn mittlerweile distanzierst du Dich ja selber von deiner Kernaussage, was eine weitere Ausführung unnötig macht. 

MfG


----------



## Sir Demencia (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Ich hab RDR2 bei einem Kumpel auf der PS4 Pro mit einem 4k Monitor getestet, absolut unspielbar. Bei den niedrigen FPS muss ich kotzen.


Wie es mit 4K aussieht kann ich nicht beurteilen. Allerdings dürfte aufgrund der verbauten Hardware hier wirklich kein großer Fang zu machen sein. Ich zocke in fhd auf nem 40"- TV und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Das man natürlich eine Hardware für rund 400,-€ nicht mit Hardware im Bereich um die 1500,-€ vergleichen darf in Sachen Leistung sollte jedem klar sein. Aber ich für meinen Teil bin einfach nicht mehr bereit aktuelle Preise (siehe Nvidia) zu bezahlen. Da stimmt das P/L- Verhältnis einfach nicht mehr. Allein eine RTX 2080 Ti kostet rund das dreifache einer PS4 Pro. Dann kommen noch CPU, etc. dazu. Sorry, aber das steht in keinem Verhältnis mehr meiner Meinung nach. 
Aber wir kommen hier sehr vom Thema ab.

Welche Konsole für den PC- Spieler attraktiver ist? Man muss halt abwägen. Pro PS4 wären die Exklusiv- Titel. Dafür punktet die X-Box mit Multimedia- Vielfalt. Hier hat Sony klar das Nachsehen m.M.n. 
Und dann gibt es ja auch noch die Wii. Ich habe immer noch die Wii der ersten Gen zu Hause. und es macht mit Freunden immer noch mega Spaß. Da kommen weder PS4 noch X-Box mit.


----------



## DaStash (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Sir Demencia schrieb:


> Welche Konsole für den PC- Spieler attraktiver ist? Man muss halt abwägen. Pro PS4 wären die Exklusiv- Titel. Dafür punktet die X-Box mit Multimedia- Vielfalt. Hier hat Sony klar das Nachsehen m.M.n.
> Und dann gibt es ja auch noch die Wii. Ich habe immer noch die Wii der ersten Gen zu Hause. und es macht mit Freunden immer noch mega Spaß. Da kommen weder PS4 noch X-Box mit.




MfG


----------



## DARK-THREAT (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Für mich als PC-Spieler, ergibt eine XBoxOne(X) keinen Sinn.
> Der Grund ist denkbar einfach, und schon vielfach genannt.....fehlende exclusives.



Also mit meiner PC-Hardware werden diese Spiele wieder exklusiv, da bei mir ein Forza Horizon sicher in 5-10FPS stottern würde...
Man kann einfach nicht "den PC" als ganzes nennen. Funktioniert nicht, und wird auch nicht funktionieren.

Ich bin froh, dass ich mit meinem altem "Gaming PC" (sysProfile: ID: 24921 - DARK-THREAT) manche exklusive PC-Games noch zocken kann (FM2019) und mit der XBOX One X den Rest. Dann ich rüste den PC sicher nicht für 1000 Euro um, dass die Spiele der XBOX One funktionieren und ich schlechtere Multiplattformspiele (kleinere Lobbies in FIFA & co, Kumpels fehlen) habe.

Die XBOX One X hat neben einem PC Sinn, die PS4 aber natürlich auch. Dort aber ausschließlich für exklusive Spiele, und das heißt, dass die PS4 deutlich weniger an ist. Defacto ist die XBOX da sinniger... bei mir.


----------



## RavionHD (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> "dass PC Spieler meiner Meinung nach vermehrt zur PS4 greifen" -->²nicht PC Spieler greifen nicht/ weniger vermehrt zur PS4"...


Oh mann, es ist echt zum Verzweifeln mit Dir, Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft dass Dir irgendwer diese Schlussfolgerung abkauft?
Du wurst schon oft genug von anderen Usern kritisiert deswegen, irgendwann muss es einem doch eindämmen.

Meine "These" wurde durch diese Umfrage bestätigt.


DARK-THREAT schrieb:


> Also mit meiner PC-Hardware werden diese Spiele wieder exklusiv, da bei mir ein Forza Horizon sicher in 5-10FPS stottern würde...
> Man kann einfach nicht "den PC" als ganzes nennen. Funktioniert nicht, und wird auch nicht funktionieren.
> 
> Ich bin froh, dass ich mit meinem altem "Gaming PC" (sysProfile: ID: 24921 - DARK-THREAT) manche exklusive PC-Games noch zocken kann (FM2019) und mit der XBOX One X den Rest. Dann ich rüste den PC sicher nicht für 1000 Euro um, dass die Spiele der XBOX One funktionieren und ich schlechtere Multiplattformspiele (kleinere Lobbies in FIFA & co, Kumpels fehlen) habe.
> ...


Deshalb heißt es ja auch explizit spielefähigen PC.


----------



## DaStash (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Meine "These" wurde durch diese Umfrage bestätigt.


Ja genau.  Nichts andere habe ich erwartet Ravion. 

MfG


----------



## DARK-THREAT (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Meine "These" wurde durch diese Umfrage bestätigt.



Die Umfrage bestätigt nur eines: Die PS4 ist in Deutschland beliebter. Wow, echt überraschend bei dem Shitstorm 2013-2015 wegen der Leistung der Konsole und die damaligen missverstandenen Pläne von Microsoft.  Selbst Chip & co titelten "darum eine PS4 statt XBOX One"


----------



## DaStash (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

So ist es. Und darauf kann man anstoßen. 

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Das Ergebnis hier im Forum hätte durchaus anders ausgehen können, denn hier tummelt sich doch eine recht spezielle Gruppe von Menschen. Wenn sich etwas in Deutschland allgemein gut verkauft, muss sich das noch lange nicht genauso gut bei den Usern dieses Forums verkaufen.


----------



## RavionHD (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DARK-THREAT schrieb:


> Die Umfrage bestätigt nur eines: Die PS4 ist in Deutschland beliebter. Wow, echt überraschend bei dem Shitstorm 2013-2015 wegen der Leistung der Konsole und die damaligen missverstandenen Pläne von Microsoft.  Selbst Chip & co titelten "darum eine PS4 statt XBOX One"


In Deutschland?
Weltweit hat sich die PS4 ca 85 Millionen mal verkauft, die Xbox One ca. 40 Millionen mal.
Die PS4 ist überall beliebter, selbst in den USA.



DaStash schrieb:


> Ja genau.  Nichts andere habe ich erwartet Ravion.
> MfG


Sieh es wie Du willst, Du hast Dich mit Deiner absurden erfundenen Schlussfolgerung ins Abseits geschossen, versuchst alles so zu drehen damit es in Dein Weltbild passt und verweigerst die Realität.
Die PS4 ist bei PC Spielern beliebter, damit wird bestätigt was ich schon vor der Umfrage behauptet habe.


----------



## DARK-THREAT (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> In Deutschland?
> Weltweit hat sich die PS4 ca 85 Millionen mal verkauft, die Xbox One ca. 40 Millionen mal.
> Die PS4 ist überall beliebter, selbst in den USA.



PCGamesHardware-Forum ist eher ein deutsches Forum, kein weltweites.


----------



## RavionHD (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DARK-THREAT schrieb:


> PCGamesHardware-Forum ist eher ein deutsches Forum, kein weltweites.


Du gehst folglich davon aus dass bei amerikanischen PC Spielern die Xbox die beliebtere Konsole ist?
Darf ich das so verstehen?
BTW hat sich, wie schon vorher erwähnt, die PS4 auch in den USA besser verkauft wie die Xbox One.
Sie hat sich quasi überall besser verkauft wie die Xbox One.


----------



## DARK-THREAT (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Du gehst folglich davon aus dass bei amerikanischen PC Spielern die Xbox die beliebtere Konsole ist?
> Darf ich das so verstehen.



Ich gehe davon aus, dass hier, in einem deutschsprachigem Forum, diese Umfrage nur von Leuten von hier (oder von mir aus auch AT und CH) überhaupt gesehen wird. Daher kann man das auch nur so sagen, dass die Umfrage genau das aussagt.


----------



## fipS09 (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Du gehst folglich davon aus dass bei amerikanischen PC Spielern die Xbox die beliebtere Konsole ist?
> Darf ich das so verstehen?
> BTW hat sich, wie schon vorher erwähnt, die PS4 auch in den USA besser verkauft wie die Xbox One.
> Sie hat sich quasi überall besser verkauft wie die Xbox One.


Ja, da sehen aber die Relationen anders aus. Deutschland ist Sony Land, als letzte Gen die 360 und PS3 nahezu gleichauf waren am Ende, war die PS3 hier trotzdem verbreiteter.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RavionHD (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Ja, da sehen aber die Relationen anders aus. Deutschland ist Sony Land, als letzte Gen die 360 und PS3 nahezu gleichauf waren am Ende, war die PS3 hier trotzdem verbreiteter.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Letzte Gen hat Sony mit einem zu hohen Preis den Start nicht gut hinbekommen.
Es ist letztendlich sowieso irrelevant was letzte Gen war, gilt ja nur für jetzt, die alte Gen steht ja nicht zur Debatte.


DARK-THREAT schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass hier, in einem deutschsprachigem Forum, diese Umfrage nur von Leuten von hier (oder von mir aus auch AT und CH) überhaupt gesehen wird. Daher kann man das auch nur so sagen, dass die Umfrage genau das aussagt.


Das hat meine Frage nicht beantwortet.
Und die Tatsache dass die PS4 auch in den USA bessere Verkaufszahlen erzielte bzw erzielt.


----------



## fipS09 (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Klar ist die letzte Gen irrelevant, damit wollte ich nur verdeutlichen das es da Länderspezifisch durchaus Abweichungen gibt. In den USA führt die PS4 auch nach Sales, aber nicht im selben Abstand wie beispielsweise in Deutschland.
Ich will jetzt nicht wie DaStash anfangen, aber Weltweit betrachtet ist deine Umfrage hier nicht sehr Aussagekräftig, auch wenn sie vermutlich den richtigen Gewinner betitelt, ergeben die Zahlen da keinen Sinn.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## LastManStanding (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Völlig Banane ein PC-Spieler hat doch keinen generellen Favoriten an Konsolen. Maximal vielleicht den Leistungsfähigeren Kontrahenten. Weil man als PC´ler etwas mehr darüber weiß.
Ein PC-Spieler ist ja meist deswegen ein PC-Spieler weil diese Person mehr als die lahme Konsolenleistung will. Solltes das NICHT der Fall sein, und er hat nur einen gleichwertigen oder schlechteren PC als denn eine Konsole den er "auch" zum Spielen nimmt, dann kauft er/sie eben die Konsole die die meisten Persönlichen Vorteile bietet..Leistung, Exklusiv Titel, Laufwerk, Haptik bla bla.

Und bei Leuten die keine Ahnung haben von spezieller Technik was einen ziemlich großen Teil ausmacht... Kommt es darauf an welchen Markennamen sie besser finden. Wie das Gerät aussieht und was auf dem Karton steht, was es kann. Fragt mal einen X beliebigen Bekannten mit ner Konsole was eigentlich da drin steckt!? Antwort; Ja das ist doch wien Computer oder...!?

Sehr Viele PC Spieler mit mehr als Mittelklasse GPU haben generell keine Antwortmöglichkeit hier, weil außer eben Zusatzspielereien ala BD-Laufwerk oder Wohnzimmer-Exclusiv Titel/Beamer/Zocken, nur Nachteile endstünden


----------



## RavionHD (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Klar ist die letzte Gen irrelevant, damit wollte ich nur verdeutlichen das es da Länderspezifisch durchaus Abweichungen gibt. In den USA führt die PS4 auch nach Sales, aber nicht im selben Abstand wie beispielsweise in Deutschland.
> Ich will jetzt nicht wie DaStash anfangen, aber Weltweit betrachtet ist deine Umfrage hier nicht sehr Aussagekräftig, auch wenn sie vermutlich den richtigen Gewinner betitelt, ergeben die Zahlen da keinen Sinn.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Da gebe ich Dir natürlich Recht, in den USA wird der Abstand wohl nicht so groß sein weil es dort US spezifische Vorteile der Xbox One gibt, vielleicht mache ich die gleiche Umfrage in einem großen US Forum (PCGamer vll).


----------



## DARK-THREAT (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Da gebe ich Dir natürlich Recht, in den USA wird der Abstand wohl nicht so groß sein weil es dort *US spezifische Vorteile der Xbox One *gibt.



Welche denn? Also diese ganzen US-Apps gibt es mittlerweile auch für die PS4. Und Deutschland/Europa hatte damals auch DE/EU spezielle Apps bekommen. 
Eine US-Konsole ist gleichzusetzen mit einer EU-Konsole. Allein schon, wenn man den Store nur wechseln brauch.



RavionHD schrieb:


> Das hat meine Frage nicht beantwortet.



Deine Frage ist eher nicht relevant.


----------



## RavionHD (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DARK-THREAT schrieb:


> Welche denn? Also diese ganzen US-Apps gibt es mittlerweile auch für die PS4. Und Deutschland/Europa hatte damals auch DE/EU spezielle Apps bekommen.
> Eine US-Konsole ist gleichzusetzen mit einer EU-Konsole. Allein schon, wenn man den Store nur wechseln brauch.


Gibt es keine TV Funktionen der Xbox die nur im US Markt gehen?


----------



## DARK-THREAT (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Gibt es keine TV Funktionen der Xbox die nur im US Markt gehen?



Wüsste jetzt keine. Aber jedes Land hat ja eigene Senderanstalten oder Kabelanbieter usw. Vom Start an erkannte die XBOX One hier in Deutschland deutsche Sender und Programme. Von daher ist das kein exklusiver Vorteil des US Marktes.


----------



## fipS09 (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Glaube nichtmal das es dabei um technische Vorteile geht. Da spielt die Marke und der Partiotismus rein. Man kann sich ja auch nicht logisch erklären daß die Japaner die Xbox meiden wie der Teufel das Weihwasser 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DaStash (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DARK-THREAT schrieb:


> PCGamesHardware-Forum ist eher ein deutsches Forum, kein weltweites.


Eigentlich ein trivialer Zusammenhang, könnte man meinen. 

MfG


----------



## DARK-THREAT (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Glaube nichtmal das es dabei um technische Vorteile geht. Da spielt die Marke und der Partiotismus rein. Man kann sich ja auch nicht logisch erklären daß die Japaner die Xbox meiden wie der Teufel das Weihwasser
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Vor allem die Marke "XBOX" ist in den Staaten deutlich präsenter als in Deutschland. Sei es in der Werbung (zB im Sport, aber auch im TV), im Product Placement (Serien, Filme) oder im Sortiment der Warenhäuser.


----------



## Taonris (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Ja, da sehen aber die Relationen anders aus. Deutschland ist Sony Land, als letzte Gen die 360 und PS3 nahezu gleichauf waren am Ende, war die PS3 hier trotzdem verbreiteter.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Die ganze Welt ist bis auf die 360-Generation schon immer Sony Land gewesen. Es gibt ein paar Ausreißer wie Brasilien wo es auf Grund von Zöllen billiger ist sich eine Xbox zu holen aber ansonsten, liegt die PS4 selbst in Nordamerika weit vor der Xbox.



DARK-THREAT schrieb:


> Vor allem die Marke "XBOX" ist in den Staaten deutlich präsenter als in Deutschland. Sei es in der Werbung (zB im Sport, aber auch im TV), im Product Placement (Serien, Filme) oder im Sortiment der Warenhäuser.



Selbst in den Staaten sieht man die PS4 häufiger in der Werbung, die Ära Mattrick ist vorbei wo man ordentlich Kohle in groß angelegt TV-Kampagnen investiert hat.


----------



## RavionHD (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Glaube nichtmal das es dabei um technische Vorteile geht. Da spielt die Marke und der Partiotismus rein. Man kann sich ja auch nicht logisch erklären daß die Japaner die Xbox meiden wie der Teufel das Weihwasser
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Klar, spielt eine wichtige Rolle.
Im "neutralem" Europa ist die PS4 deutlich beliebter wie die Xbox One, in der ersten Novemberwoche hat sich die PS4 laut VGChartz gut 3 mal so oft verkauft wie Xbox in Europa, während es in den USA 50% mehr verkaufte PS4 wie Xbox sind. 
In Japan hingegen haben sich nur knapp über 200 Xbox verkauft, während es über 17K PS4 sind, schon ein immenser Unterschied.

Grundsätzlich wird die PS4 bei PC Spielern sicher weltweit die deutlich beliebtere Konsole sein, in den USA vielleicht nicht in dem Ausmaß (weiß ja nicht wie US PC Spieler denken und handeln), dafür in Europa in größerem Ausmaß.
Denke ich werde in einem großen US Forum die gleiche Umfrage starten und bin gespannt wie das Ergebnis dort aussehen wird.


----------



## fipS09 (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Auron1902 schrieb:


> Die ganze Welt ist bis auf die 360-Generation schon immer Sony Land gewesen. Es gibt ein paar Ausreißer wie Brasilien wo es auf Grund von Zöllen billiger ist sich eine Xbox zu holen aber ansonsten, liegt die PS4 selbst in Nordamerika weit vor der Xbox.



Natürlich ist sie das gewesen, vor der 360 gab's ja keinen Konkurrenten, die normale Xbox wurde fast 2 Jahre nach der PS2 releast und war logischerweise noch nicht etabliert. Sony hat es damals geschafft aufgrund einiger kluger Entscheidungen aus dem Stand Nintendo zu überholen, das ist natürlich nicht der Standard.

Interessant fände ich auch eine Umfrage in UK, die sind auch sehr Xbox Affin, auch wenn die PS4 natürlich auch da diese Gen dominiert.


----------



## RtZk (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> In Japan hingegen haben sich nur knapp über 200 Xbox verkauft, während es über 17K PS4 sind, schon ein immenser Unterschied.



Was beides trotzdem für ein so reiches und bevölkerungsreiches Land wie Japan ein Witz ist.
Ups deine Zahlen stimmen ja überhaupt nicht, es sind 6,5 Millionen Ps4 in Japan und 90.000 Xbox One, keine Ahnung woher du diese viel zu niedrigen Zahlen her hast.


----------



## RavionHD (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Was beides trotzdem für ein so reiches und bevölkerungsreiches Land wie Japan ein Witz ist.
> Ups deine Zahlen stimmen ja überhaupt nicht, es sind 6,5 Millionen Ps4 in Japan und 90.000 Xbox One, keine Ahnung woher du diese viel zu niedrigen Zahlen her hast.


Ich sprach von der ersten Novemberwoche.


----------



## Laggy.NET (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Warum sollte denn die Xbox als zweitsystem interessanter sein?

Es gibt sämtliche Xbox Spiele für PC. Das gilt aber nicht für die Playstation.

Eine Xbox wäre dann interessant, wenn man generell auf Konsole umsteigen will oder nur einen schwachen PC hat (was dann praktisch auch ein genereller Umstieg auf Konsole wäre. Zumindest als Primärsystem). Hier kann man die Xbox durchaus in Erwägung ziehen, vor allem wegen Leistung und Lautstärke. Aber grundsätzlich gibts es nur PC ODER Xbox. Beides ergibt in meinen Augen absolut keinen Sinn.


----------



## DaStash (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich wird die PS4 bei PC Spielern sicher weltweit die deutlich beliebtere Konsole sein


Und bei nicht PC-Spielern ist sie da weniger deutlich beliebt?



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Warum sollte denn die Xbox als zweitsystem interessanter sein?
> 
> Es gibt sämtliche Xbox Spiele für PC. Das gilt aber nicht für die Playstation.
> 
> Eine Xbox wäre dann interessant, wenn man generell auf Konsole umsteigen will oder nur einen schwachen PC hat (was dann praktisch auch ein genereller Umstieg auf Konsole wäre. Zumindest als Primärsystem). Hier kann man die Xbox durchaus in Erwägung ziehen, vor allem wegen Leistung und Lautstärke. Aber grundsätzlich gibts es nur PC ODER Xbox. Beides ergibt in meinen Augen absolut keinen Sinn.


Ich persönlich finde PA eigentlich ein pro Argument, so kann ich nahtlos und ohne die Nachteile von Streaminglösungen direkt am Fernseher zocken oder aber PC, jeh nach Spieltyp oder Lust und Laune. Wenn man die anderen pro Argumente zu nutzen weiß ist das denke ich durchaus auch ein Vorteil den man als solches benennen kann. 

MfG


----------



## DaStash (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

sry doppel


----------



## RavionHD (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Warum sollte denn die Xbox als zweitsystem interessanter sein?
> 
> Es gibt sämtliche Xbox Spiele für PC. Das gilt aber nicht für die Playstation.
> 
> Eine Xbox wäre dann interessant, wenn man generell auf Konsole umsteigen will oder nur einen schwachen PC hat (was dann praktisch auch ein genereller Umstieg auf Konsole wäre. Zumindest als Primärsystem). Hier kann man die Xbox durchaus in Erwägung ziehen, vor allem wegen Leistung und Lautstärke. Aber grundsätzlich gibts es nur PC ODER Xbox. Beides ergibt in meinen Augen absolut keinen Sinn.


Diese Meinung teile ich auch.


DaStash schrieb:


> Und bei nicht PC-Spielern ist sie da weniger deutlich beliebt?


Nein, auch wenn das sicher eine "logische" Schlussfolgerung für Dich ist.


DaStash schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde PA eigentlich ein pro Argument, so kann ich nahtlos und ohne die Nachteile von Streaminglösungen direkt am Fernseher zocken oder aber PC, jeh nach Spieltyp oder Lust und Laune. Wenn man die anderen pro Argumente zu nutzen weiß ist das denke ich durchaus auch ein Vorteil den man als solches benennen kann.
> MfG


Durch PA haben sich bestimmt weniger PC Spieler eine Xbox gekauft, und das weiß Microsoft auch, sie wollen aber ein nahtloses Ökosystem.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (20. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Warum sollte denn die Xbox als zweitsystem interessanter sein?
> 
> Es gibt sämtliche Xbox Spiele für PC. Das gilt aber nicht für die Playstation.




Sämtlich Xbox Games gibt es "noch" nicht für den PC. Halo gibt es nur als Halo 5 Schmiede ala Map Editor am Rechner. Halo Collection suchst noch vergeblich.
Ganzen 360 Titel per AK gehen auch nicht am PC.

Wenn man nur auf neue Veröffentlichung schaut sieht es schon ganz anders aus.

Es gibt aber viele PC Gamer die gerade hier im Forum auch schon mal 2 Rechner haben. Die One X könnte als ITX Ersatz schon interessant sein für das Wohnzimmer. Hat ja nicht jeder seinen PC im Wohnraum. Manche Spiele gehen im Splitscreen nur auf Konsole.
Neben dem UHD Laufwerk kann der neue M+T Support das Interesse wecken. Mit Play Anywhre oder dem Game Pass kann man auf eine Spieleauswahl recht günstig zugreifen.

Ob es jetzt wirklich zu einer merkbaren Erhöhung im Absatz unter PC Spielern führt mag ich nicht zu sagen.

Denke natürlich weiterhin dass 3 von 4 PC Gamern trotzdem eher zur Playstation greifen weil eine andere Software halt eher verleitet für Zusatzhardware.

Die One X wäre halt eher eine ITX Lösung für Leute die sowas locker mal nebenher aus der Tasche bezahlen.


----------



## fipS09 (21. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Durch PA haben sich bestimmt weniger PC Spieler eine Xbox gekauft, und das weiß Microsoft auch, sie wollen aber ein nahtloses Ökosystem.



Erscheint auch logisch, Geld verdient wird doch eh mit Software, diese Gen waren die Konsolen zwar wohl von Anfang an rentabel, aber der Löwenanteil wird trotzdem über die Softwareverkäufe verdient. Und da scheint es Microsoft egal zu sein ob man das mit der hauseigenen Konsole oder mit dem hauseigenen Betriebssystem spielt.


Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DaStash (21. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Erscheint auch logisch, Geld verdient wird doch eh mit Software, diese Gen waren die Konsolen zwar wohl von Anfang an rentabel, aber der Löwenanteil wird trotzdem über die Softwareverkäufe verdient. Und da scheint es Microsoft egal zu sein ob man das mit der hauseigenen Konsole oder mit dem hauseigenen Betriebssystem spielt.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Denkt man den Ansatz weiter wäre das in jedem Fall besser als jedes Streamingangebot. Stell Dir mal vor, ein mobile Device von MS. Dann kannst du casual im Wohnzimmer, intensiv am Rechner oder mobil unterwegs zocken. Der Grundansatz ist nicht verkehrt. In jedem Fall besser als Steamlink oder Streaminganbieter. Ich denke man kann, wenn man möchte, PA durchaus etwas Positives abgewinnen. Das hängt halt auch ein bisschen von dem Willen der user ab. Bei der Switch ist der Ansatz ja gleich, nur eben mit einem Device und da wird das feature auch gut befunden und beurteilt. Bei MS kommt mir das eher wie eine typische MS-Prinzipwertung vor. Es ist halt MS und deswegen findet man es nicht gut. Ich denke sie machen vieles richtig und wenn sie das bis zur neuen Gen durchhalten wird das wieder eine richtig spannende Marktenwicklung. 

MfG


----------



## RavionHD (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Erscheint auch logisch, Geld verdient wird doch eh mit Software, diese Gen waren die Konsolen zwar wohl von Anfang an rentabel, aber der Löwenanteil wird trotzdem über die Softwareverkäufe verdient. Und da scheint es Microsoft egal zu sein ob man das mit der hauseigenen Konsole oder mit dem hauseigenen Betriebssystem spielt.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Klar, schade dass Microsoft das so spät eingesehen hat.
Die Xbox Verkäufe werden wohl trotzdem darunter leiden, aber das wird MS egal sein.

Bin gespannt wie sie das nächste Gen lösen, ich denke man wird das bestehende System wohl so lassen.

Würde mich nicht wundern wenn Spiele wie Forza Horizon auf dem PC bessere Verkaufszahlen erzielen.


----------



## DaStash (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Würde mich nicht wundern wenn Spiele wie Forza Horizon auf dem PC bessere Verkaufszahlen erzielen.


Das wiederspräche allen Zahlen und Erkenntnissen die seid Jahren zur Verfügung stehen, wo sich AAA Multiplattformer auf Konsolen stets deutlich besser verkaufen und um mehrere 100 % häufiger abgesetzt werden als beim PC.
Es sagt ja schon alles das teils der Landwirtschaftssimulator das am meist verkaufte PC-Spiel war.^^

Mich würde es also sehr wundern, wenn das so wäre.

MfG


----------



## Desrupt0r (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Bin gespannt wie sie das nächste Gen lösen, ich denke man wird das bestehende System wohl so lassen.
> 
> Würde mich nicht wundern wenn Spiele wie Forza Horizon auf dem PC bessere Verkaufszahlen erzielen.



Ich denke das wird erst passieren sobald sich die Spiele auch auf gängigen Plattformen kaufen lassen, solange Microsoft die Spiele nur überteuert in ihrem hässlichem Store anbietet werde ich und 80% meiner Bekannten die Finger davon lassen.


----------



## RavionHD (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Das wiederspräche allen Zahlen und Erkenntnissen die seid Jahren zur Verfügung stehen, wo sich AAA Multiplattformer auf Konsolen stets deutlich besser verkaufen und um mehrere 100 % häufiger abgesetzt werden als beim PC.
> Es sagt ja schon alles das teils der Landwirtschaftssimulator das am meist verkaufte PC-Spiel war.^^
> 
> Mich würde es also sehr wundern, wenn das so wäre.
> ...


Wer behauptet das?
Sieht man sich tatsächliche Fakten an, also Zahlen von VGChartz und Steamspy, dann kommt man zur Erkenntnis dass PC Spiele sich meist (deutlich) besser verkaufen wie auf der Xbox One.
Die PS4 ist in puncto Verkaufszahlen fast durchweg an erster Stelle, an zweiter Stelle jedoch fast immer der PC.
Der Landwirtschaftssimulator ist meist das bestverkaufte Retailspiel (konservative Zielgruppe eben), über 90% der Spiele werden digital verkauft, und nicht mehr klassisch im Retailhandel bei MM, Saturn und co.


----------



## DaStash (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

AAA Multiplattformer.^^
Spiele-Verkaufszahlen Oktober 2017: Crash Bandicoot ueberholt Destiny 2 - GamesWirtschaft.de
Ist nun auch wirklich kein Punkt den man diskutieren muss/ kann.^^

MfG


----------



## RavionHD (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> AAA Multiplattformer.^^
> Spiele-Verkaufszahlen Oktober 2017: Crash Bandicoot ueberholt Destiny 2 - GamesWirtschaft.de
> 
> MfG


Der BIU zählt nur Retailfassungen:
BIU Sales Awards | Video Game Sales Wiki | FANDOM powered by Wikia


> *Bundesverband Interaktive Unterhaltungssoftware (BIU for short) is a German association of producers and publishers of computer games that tracks sales of retail games in Germany*


Und selbst Retail hat sich z.Bsp. Battlefield 1 öfter auf dem PC wie auf der Xbox One verkauft.^^


----------



## DaStash (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Und selbst Retail hat sich z.Bsp. Battlefield 1 öfter auf dem PC wie auf der Xbox One verkauft.^^


Das ist einfach nur Unfug.
Battlefield 1: 23,5 Millionen Exemplare & Analyse der Spielerzahlen
Digitale Verkaufszahlen: Battlefield 1 fuehrt auf Konsolen, Titanfall 2 schlechter als Original - Mein-MMO.de
Aber wahrscheinlich hast du Dir wieder irgend eine Wochenstatistik angeschaut...^^


MfG


----------



## RavionHD (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Das ist einfach nur Unfug.
> Battlefield 1: 23,5 Millionen Exemplare & Analyse der Spielerzahlen
> Aber wahrscheinlich hast du Dir wieder irgend eine Wochenstatistik angeschaut...^^
> MfG


Es steht in Deiner eigenen Quelle.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die täglich aktiven Spielerzahlen haben nichts mit den Verkaufszahlen zu tun.

Letztendlich haben diese Zahlen nichts mit der Realität der tatsächlich verkauften PC Spiele zutun, da sie nur Retailfassungen messen und der absolute Großteil der PC Spiele sich digital verkauft.


----------



## DaStash (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Du machst Dich gerade lächerlich aber mach doch eine Umfrage um deine abstruse Behauptung zu "untermauern" Fakt ist, siehe diverse Quellen, dass sich Multiplattform AAA´s auf Konsolen "deutlich" besser und öfter verkaufen. 
Und das hier: 


RavionHD schrieb:


> Würde mich nicht wundern wenn Spiele wie Forza Horizon auf dem PC bessere Verkaufszahlen erzielen.


ist einfach Unfug. Aber versuche uns ruhig zu erklären das die Erde eine Scheibe ist, viel Spaß. 

MfG


----------



## RavionHD (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Du machst Dich gerade lächerlich aber mach doch eine Umfrage um deine abstruse Behauptung zu "untermauern" Fakt ist, siehe diverse Quellen, dass sich Multiplattform AAA´s auf Konsolen "deutlich" besser und öfter verkaufen.
> Und das hier:
> 
> ist einfach Unfug. Aber versuche uns ruhig zu erklären das die Erde eine Scheibe ist, viel Spaß.
> ...


Also langsam wird es echt lustig.
Du behauptest tatsächlich Sachen die Deinen *eigenen* Quellen widersprechen.

Und nein, es ist Fakt dass sich PC Spiele meist deutlich besser wie auf der Xbox One verkaufen, nur mal ein Beispiel welches sich anhand von Fakten belegen lässt.
Beispiel Doom, ein bekanntes und noch beliebtes, großes Spiel, ein Multiplattform AAA Titel.
Wenn man sich die Verkaufszahlen ansieht (als Quelle nehme ich VGChartz und Steamspy), kommt man zu folgendem Ergebnis:

PS4: 2,7 Millionen
PC: 2,45 Millionen
Xbox One: 1,44 Millionen

Ups, wie man sieht ist die Xbox One hier relativ weit hinten.
Und "die Konsolen" gibt es in wirtschaftlicher Sicht nicht, da jede Plattform eigenständig ist und einen eigenen Port braucht.

Die einzigen Spiele wo selbst die Xbox One den PC in puncto Verkaufszahlen deutlich übertrifft sind Sportspiele a la Fifa.


----------



## DaStash (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Soso, vgchartz, da wo sich total Doom auf der PS4 und X1 öter verkauft hat als auf dem PC, siehe Rubrik "Game-Totals".
http://www.vgchartz.com/gamedb/game...astupdate=0&showlastupdate=1&showothersales=0

Man Ravion, lass es doch einfach. Multi AAAs verkaufen sich auf Konsolen generell besser als auf dem PC. Dazu muss man sich doch nur die Absatzzahlen der letzten großen populären Titel anschauen. Es hat schon seinen Grund warum Konsolen-first entwickelt wird. Du brauchst uns hier nicht versuchen zu erklären das die Erde doch eine Scheibe ist, wirklich nicht. Lass es einfach mal gut sein. 

MfG


----------



## RavionHD (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Soso, vgchartz, da wo sich total auf der PS4 als auch X1 mehr verkauft hat als auf dem PC, siehe Rubrik "Game-Totals".
> http://www.vgchartz.com/gamedb/game...astupdate=0&showlastupdate=1&showothersales=0
> 
> Man Ravion, es wird gerade nicht weniger peinlich, lass es doch einfach. Multi AAAs verkaufen sich auf Konsolen generell besser als auf dem PC. Dazu muss man sich doch nur die Absatzzahlen der letzten großen populären Titel anschauen. Es hat schon seinen Grund warum Konsolen-first entwickelt wird. Du brauchst uns hier nicht versuchen zu erklären das die Erde doch eine Scheibe ist, wirklich nicht. Lass es einfach gut sein.
> ...


Jetzt machst Du Dich echt lächerlich, Du weißt schon dass VGChartz nur Retailfassungen aufnimmt? Wieso glaubst Du nehme ich Steamspy noch hinzu?
Hier nochmal bildlich für Dich:

PS4:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PC:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Xbox One:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Auf den Konsolen" mag sogar richtig sein, aber "die Konsolen" existieren aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht nicht, es gibt Xbox, Playstaion, Switch usw.
Und ich vergleiche hier jetzt spezifisch mit der Xbox One, wo man sieht dass die Verkaufszahlen auf dem PC deutlich besser sind.


----------



## Desrupt0r (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Soso, vgchartz, da wo sich total Doom auf der PS4 und X1 öter verkauft hat als auf dem PC, siehe Rubrik "Game-Totals".
> http://www.vgchartz.com/gamedb/game...astupdate=0&showlastupdate=1&showothersales=0
> 
> Man Ravion, lass es doch einfach. Multi AAAs verkaufen sich auf Konsolen generell besser als auf dem PC. Dazu muss man sich doch nur die Absatzzahlen der letzten großen populären Titel anschauen. Es hat schon seinen Grund warum Konsolen-first entwickelt wird. Du brauchst uns hier nicht versuchen zu erklären das die Erde doch eine Scheibe ist, wirklich nicht. Lass es einfach mal gut sein.
> ...



UND STEAMSPY! LES DOCH DEN TEXT! DOOM - SteamSpy - All the data and stats about Steam games

Allerdings fehlen bei der Xbox One dann auch die Verkäufe über den Store, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Desrupt0r (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> UND STEAMSPY! LES DOCH DEN TEXT! DOOM - SteamSpy - All the data and stats about Steam games



@Ravion hast du Steamspy unterstützt? Ich sehe nur ungefähre Verkaufszahlen und zwar zwischen 2 und 5 Millionen.


----------



## DaStash (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Ach so ja, verstehe, DL geht ja nur auf dem PC ne? Oh man, wird mir wirklich zu bunt hier. Ich empfehle Dir dazu nichts weiter zu schreiben. 
Aber du kannst ja gerne wenn du möchtest anhand der aktuellen Top Multiplattformer mal aufzeigen das sich die PC Version öfter als eine Konsolenversion verkauft, ich bin wirklich gespannt.


Desrupt0r schrieb:


> UND STEAMSPY! LES DOCH DEN TEXT! DOOM - SteamSpy - All the data and stats about Steam games
> 
> Allerdings fehlen bei der Xbox One dann auch die Verkäufe über den Store, oder irre ich mich da?


Dieser Vergleich ist humbug oder warum werden die DLs bei den Konsolen außen vor gelassen? Also, gerne zurück an Dich, lies doch den Text! 

MfG


----------



## RavionHD (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> @Ravion hast du Steamspy unterstützt? Ich sehe nur ungefähre Verkaufszahlen und zwar zwischen 2 und 5 Millionen.


Ja, ich bin Backer.


DaStash schrieb:


> Ach so ja, verstehe, DL geht ja nur auf dem PC ne? Oh man, wird mir wirklich zu bunt hier. Ich empfehle Dir dazu nichts weiter zu schreiben.
> Aber du kannst ja gerne wenn du möchtest anhand der aktuellen Top Multiplattformer mal aufzeigen das sich die PC Version öfter als eine Konsolenversion verkauft, ich bin wirklich gespannt.
> MfG


Digitalverkäufe auf den Konsolen (speziell SP Spiele) sind sehr niedrig, wenn man sich andere Beispiele anschaut zwischen 20-30%.
Aber gerne noch ein weiteres Beispiel für Dich, ein weiteres AAA Spiel ==> Deus Ex Mankind Divided.

PC: 1,05 Millionen
PS4:  0,72K
Xbox One: 0,38K

Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaStash (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Allerdings fehlen bei der Xbox One dann auch die Verkäufe über den Store, oder irre ich mich da?



Deshalb macht dieser Vergleich keinen Sinn. 

MfG


----------



## Desrupt0r (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Hmm? In meinem Text sage ich das er sich auf eine andere Quelle wie du beziehst, und ich habe gesagt das die Käufe über den Xbox-Store nicht gezählt werden, was hast du daran nicht verstanden?  

Jetzt ist leider alles Spekulation, ich würde behaupten das am PC deutlich mehr Online gekauft wird als bei Konsolen - weiß aber keiner.

@Ravion woher nimmst du die 20-30%?


----------



## RavionHD (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Deshalb macht dieser Vergleich keinen Sinn.
> 
> MfG


Der Digitalanteil auf den Konsolen liegt bei zwischen 20-30%, bei SP Spielen meist (deutlich) niedriger.
Selbst wenn man optimistisch ist und 30% hinzurechnet ist man weit weg von den PC Zahlen.


Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Hmm? In meinem Text sage ich das er sich auf eine andere Quelle wie du beziehst, und ich habe gesagt das die Käufe über den Xbox-Store nicht gezählt werden, was hast du daran nicht verstanden?
> 
> Jetzt ist leider alles Spekulation, ich würde behaupten das am PC deutlich mehr Online gekauft wird als bei Konsolen - weiß aber keiner.
> @Ravion woher nimmst du die 20-30%?


Z.Bsp. Watch Dogs, welches gut 20% Digitalanteil hatte laut Ubisoft.
MP Only Spiele wie z.Bsp. Destiny 2 haben einen deutlich höheren Anteil, während das bei SP Spielen sehr niedrig ist (logisch, da viele dann das Spiel weiterverkaufen).


----------



## DaStash (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

*Kopf shcüttel* Ich bin raus aus dem Unfug. Die Top AAA´s zeigen doch ganz klar auf das Konsolen als Plattform deutlich höhere Absatz -und Stückzahlen erreichen als beim PC. 

@Ravion
Viel Spaß noch bei dem Versuch die Erde als Scheibe zu deklarieren. 

@Desruptor
Alles gut, wir meinen beide das Gleiche, deshalb ja auch meine Zustimmung zu deiner Feststellung.. 

MfG


----------



## RavionHD (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> *Kopf shcüttel* Ich bin raus aus dem Unfug. Die Top AAA´s zeigen doch ganz klar auf das Konsolen als Plattform deutlich höhere Absatz -und Stückzahlen erreichen als beim PC.


Ich habe Dir doch gerade anhand von 2 Beispielen (Multiplatform AAA) gezeigt, dass dem nicht so ist.
Außerdem geht es mir um den Vergleich der Verkaufszahlen zwischen PC und Xbox, und nicht PC und den "Konsolen" (welche eigentlich?) die es in wirtschaftlicher Hinsicht nicht gibt.


DaStash schrieb:


> @Ravion
> Viel Spaß noch bei dem Versuch die Erde als Scheibe zu deklarieren.


Gerade Du versuchst uns zu erklären dass die Erde eine Scheibe ist, einfach unglaublich wie faktenresistent man sein kann.


DaStash schrieb:


> @Desruptor
> Alles gut, wir meinen beide das Gleiche, deshalb ja auch meine Zustimmung zu deiner Feststellung..
> MfG


Nein, tut er nicht, keiner ist wie so häufig Deiner Meinung.


----------



## RtZk (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Also langsam wird es echt lustig.
> Du behauptest tatsächlich Sachen die Deinen *eigenen* Quellen widersprechen.
> 
> Und nein, es ist Fakt dass sich PC Spiele meist deutlich besser wie auf der Xbox One verkaufen, nur mal ein Beispiel welches sich anhand von Fakten belegen lässt.
> ...



Ist jetzt vielleicht Cherry Picking, aber ich habe mal nach dem "neuen" Battlefront geschaut  http://www.vgchartz.com/gamedb/?name=Battlefront+2 , 50.000 Einheiten am PC 
http://www.vgchartz.com/gamedb/game...astupdate=0&showlastupdate=1&showothersales=0 ,  das ist Battlefield 1, kann es sein, dass diese Zahlen einfach nur falsch sind, denn die sind für den PC einfach nur verdammt niedrig?
http://www.vgchartz.com/gamedb/game...astupdate=0&showlastupdate=1&showothersales=0 hier Doom, das widerspricht völlig deinen Zahlen, ist wohler eher doch kein Cherrypicking, zieht sich durch alle Spiele durch, der PC ist mit riesigem Abstand letzter.


----------



## RavionHD (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Ist jetzt vielleicht Cherry Picking, aber ich habe mal nach dem "neuen" Battlefront geschaut  http://www.vgchartz.com/gamedb/?name=Battlefront+2 , 50.000 Einheiten am PC


Wie gesagt, reine Retailzahlen, ein Spiel wie Battlefront wird sich Retail sicher kaum auf dem PC verkaufen.
Zu Origin Verkaufszahlen gibt es leider keiner digitalen Zahlen wie zu Steam Verkaufszahlen.

Falsch sind sie nicht, aber VGChartz ist für den PC halt nicht aussagekräftig, da nur Retailzahlen, für die Konsolen viel eher, da dort zwischen 70 und 80% noch klassisch Retail verkauft wird.


----------



## DaStash (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Gerade Du versuchst uns zu erklären dass die Erde eine Scheibe ist, einfach unglaublich wie faktenresistent man sein kann.


Du lieferst ja leider Null Fakten und vergleichst retail+Download mit Retail und sagst dann, siehste hab ich Recht gehabt. 

@RtZK

Traurig aber wahr, nur in Ravions Welt ist dem leider nicht so. 

MfG


----------



## RavionHD (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Du lieferst ja leider Null Fakten und vergleichst retail+Download mit Retail und sagst dann, siehste hab ich Recht gehabt.


Bitte was?
Ich habe Dir doch mit VGChartz und Steamspy 2 Quellen vorgelegt die eine sehr gute Gesamtübersicht zeigen.
Und selbst Sony sagt dass im Fiskaljahr 2018 gut 30% aller verkauften Einheiten digital waren, der Rest klassisch Retail.


DaStash schrieb:


> @RtZK
> 
> Traurig aber wahr, nur in Ravions Welt ist dem leider nicht so.
> 
> MfG


Was ist "traurig, aber wahr", dass VGChartz nur Retailzahlen darstellt?


RtZk schrieb:


> http://www.vgchartz.com/gamedb/game...astupdate=0&showlastupdate=1&showothersales=0 hier Doom, das widerspricht völlig deinen Zahlen, ist wohler eher doch kein Cherrypicking, zieht sich durch alle Spiele durch, der PC ist mit riesigem Abstand letzter.


Nochmal, das sind nur Retailzahlen, Doom hat sich auf dem PC gut ~2,5 Millionen mal verkauft:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und somit nur knapp hinter der PS4 Version, jedoch deutlich über der Xbox Version.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Was ist "traurig, aber wahr", dass VGChartz nur Retailzahlen darstellt?


Nein, sondern dass du diese Zahlen, wissend um ihre Unvollständigkeit, für Vergleiche heranziehst.

Was ist denn da so schwer zu begreifen?


----------



## DaStash (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Nein, sondern dass du diese Zahlen, wissend um ihre Unvollständigkeit, für Vergleiche heranziehst.
> 
> Was ist denn da so schwer zu begreifen?




MfG


----------



## RavionHD (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Nein, sondern dass du diese Zahlen, wissend um ihre Unvollständigkeit, für Vergleiche heranziehst.
> 
> Was ist denn da so schwer zu begreifen?


Wieso unvollständig? Selbst wenn man optimistisch ist und 30% zu diesen Zahlen hinzufügt, ändert das nichts an der Tatsache dass PC Versionen der Spiele sich meist deutlich besser verkaufen wie die jeweilige Xbox Version.


----------



## Desrupt0r (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Naja, eigentlich müsste man auf der XBOX 30% aufschlagen und dann kommt man am Beispiel Doom auf 1,87 Millionen, damit wäre das Ergebnis immer noch ähnlich. 

Ich weiß allerdings nicht wie das bei anderen Spielen aussieht, Doom gehört eben auf den PC. Bei Deus Ex wäre es allerdings auch so, PC 1,05 Millionen, Xbox 0,494 Millionen, PS4 0,936 Millionen.


----------



## DaStash (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> ändert das nichts an der Tatsache dass PC Versionen der Spiele sich meist deutlich besser verkaufen wie die jeweilige Xbox Version.


Na dann liefere doch endlich mal daszu belastbare Zahlen der aktuell erfolgreichsten AAA Multiplattformer... 
Sollte ja nicht so schwer sein wenn es eine "Tatsache" ist, wie du schreibst.^^

MfG


----------



## Desrupt0r (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Wieso unvollständig? Selbst wenn man optimistisch ist und 30% zu diesen Zahlen hinzufügt, ändert das nichts an der Tatsache dass PC Versionen der Spiele sich meist deutlich besser verkaufen wie die jeweilige Xbox Version.



Ja, diese Spiele. Allerdings gibt es wahrscheinlich auch tausende Fälle indem das ganze umgekehrt ist - Black Ops 4 beispielsweise.


----------



## Desrupt0r (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Na dann liefere doch endlich mal daszu belastbare Zahlen der aktuell erfolgreichsten AAA Multiplattformer...
> Sollte ja nicht so schwer sein wenn es eine "Tatsache" ist, wie du schreibst.^^
> 
> MfG



Hab ich dir weiter oben geliefert, wir addieren auf die Retailverkäufe die 30% laut Angabe von Sony und sind somit bei genannten Beispielen immer noch bei den gleichen Ergebnissen.


----------



## DaStash (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Ja, diese Spiele. Allerdings gibt es wahrscheinlich auch tausende Fälle indem das ganze umgekehrt ist - Black Ops 4 beispielsweise.


Bei Gros der Spiele in jedem Fall aber laut Ravion ist das ja eine Tatsache, dass dem nicht so ist. 

MfG


----------



## Desrupt0r (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Bei Gros der Spiele in jedem Fall aber laut Ravion ist das ja eine Tatsache, dass dem nicht so ist.
> 
> MfG



Es lässt sich extrem schwer vergleichen, die meisten AAA-Spiele werden auf den eigenen Plattformen released (Uplay, Origin). Dazu kommen noch Verkäufe über GOG.com. Die Zahlen für Uplay und Origin können wir leider gar nicht einsehen. Bei den Konsolen ist es einfacher, Retail + 30% über den Store.


----------



## RtZk (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Nochmal, das sind nur Retailzahlen, Doom hat sich auf dem PC gut ~2,5 Millionen mal verkauft:



Dann macht es natürlich Sinn, doch man findet zu den meisten Spielen die Höhe der Digitalverkäufe nicht und, dass Doom sich auf dem PC gut verkauft hat ist wenig verwunderlich und nicht wirklich eine Referenz, du vergleichst ja auch nicht Fifa als PC und Xbox Version.


----------



## DaStash (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Es lässt sich extrem schwer vergleichen, die meisten AAA-Spiele werden auf den eigenen Plattformen released (Uplay, Origin). Dazu kommen noch Verkäufe über GOG.com. Die Zahlen für Uplay und Origin können wir leider gar nicht einsehen. Bei den Konsolen ist es einfacher, Retail + 30% über den Store.


Es gibt ja zu diversen Titeln Plattform übergreifende Zahlen und die belegen ganz klar, dass AAA Multiplattformer sich auf Konsolen deutlich häufiger als auf dem PC verkaufen, teilweise liegen die Zahlen wirklich erschreckend weit auseinander. Finde ich persönlich auch schade aber es ist nachvollziehbar, schließlich werden ja auch aus dem Grund die meisten Spiele Konsolen first entwickelt, was darauf zurückzuführen ist.

@RtZk
Völlig richtig. 

Doom mag da eventuell, nachweisen lässt es sich ja auf Grund fehlender Zahlen nicht, eine mögliche Ausnahme sein, aber eben nur eine, die die Regel bestätigt. Es wird sich wohl eher so wie in deinem genannten Beispiel verhalten.

MfG


----------



## RavionHD (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Dann macht es natürlich Sinn, doch man findet zu den meisten Spielen die Höhe der Digitalverkäufe nicht und, dass Doom sich auf dem PC gut verkauft hat ist wenig verwunderlich und nicht wirklich eine Referenz, du vergleichst ja auch nicht Fifa als PC und Xbox Version.


Naja ich habe ja auch Deus Ex hinzugefügt, auch relativ eindeutig.
Nehmen wir z.Bsp. ein Rennspiel, Dirt 4.

PS4: 480K
PC:  250K
Xbox One: 180K



DaStash schrieb:


> Es gibt ja zu diversen Titeln Plattform übergreifende Zahlen und die belegen ganz klar, dass AAA Multiplattformer sich auf Konsolen deutlich häufiger als auf dem PC verkaufen, teilweise liegen die Zahlen wirklich erschreckend weit auseinander. Finde ich persönlich auch schade aber es ist nachvollziehbar, schließlich werden ja auch aus dem Grund die meisten Spiele Konsolen first entwickelt, was darauf zurückzuführen ist.


Du redest ständig von irgendwelchen "Zahlen", gibst aber keine Quelle oder Zahlen an, und wenn dann nur eine Quelle die dann nur Retailfassungen anzeigt.
Und nein, wenn man sich die zum Teil schrecklichen Xbox Ports ansieht dann kommt man zum Schluss dass definitiv nicht Konsole first entwickelt wird.


DaStash schrieb:


> @RtZk
> Völlig richtig.
> Doom mag da eventuell, nachweisen lässt es sich ja auf Grund fehlender Zahlen nicht, eine mögliche Ausnahme sein, aber eben nur eine, die die Regel bestätigt. Es wird sich wohl eher so wie in deinem genannten Beispiel verhalten.
> MfG


Deus Ex Mankind Divided habe ich auch gepostet, und nun Dirt 4 (Rennspiel).


----------



## DaStash (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Cherry picking ftw. Läuft. 
Wann kommen die Beispiele mit den 5 aktuellen AAA Titeln

Fifa 19
ACO
FH4
CoD
BF5

etc. ...


----------



## Desrupt0r (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Es gibt ja zu diversen Titeln Plattform übergreifende Zahlen und die belegen ganz klar, dass AAA Multiplattformer sich auf Konsolen deutlich häufiger als auf dem PC verkaufen, teilweise liegen die Zahlen wirklich erschreckend weit auseinander. Finde ich persönlich auch schade aber es ist nachvollziehbar, schließlich werden ja auch aus dem Grund die meisten Spiele Konsolen first entwickelt, was darauf zurückzuführen ist.
> 
> MfG



Welche Zahlen und Titel gibt es da denn? VGZ kannst du hier nicht nehmen, wie bereits oben erwähnt. 
PC-Sales von Doom: 2,456 Millionen
Retailverkäufe auf PC: 0,37 Millionen
Das heißt nur 15% der Verkäufe sind Retailverkäufe.

Laut Angaben von Sony sind 30% der Verkäufe über durch ihren Store entstanden.
Das heißt wir müssen auf die Zahlen von VGZ nochmal 30% draufschlagen. 
Gehen wir davon aus das die 30% auch auf die Xbox zutreffen.
Retailverkäufe: 1,44 Millionen
Store(+30%): 0,432 Millionen
Summe: 1,872 Millionen.


----------



## Desrupt0r (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Cherry picking ftw. Läuft.
> Wann kommen die Beispiele mit den 5 aktuellen AAA Titeln
> 
> Fifa 19
> ...



Du kannst die Zahlen nicht nehmen, da nur 15% der Verkäufe auf dem PC durch die Retailversionen entstehen!


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

@ TE

Ich hätte ja gerne an der Umfrage teilgenommen, aber die dritte Option, das ich als PC-Spieler auch auf beide Konsolen gut verzichten kann, ist mir leider nicht möglich zu wählen. 

Selbst wenn man mir eine Pistole auf die Brust setzt würde ich nicht nochmal zu einer Konsole greifen. Meine letzte von den Beiden war übrigens die PSone. Den Controller der XBox 360 habe ich mit Wohlwollen in mein PC-Leben integriert.


----------



## RavionHD (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Cherry picking ftw. Läuft.
> Wann kommen die Beispiele mit den 5 aktuellen AAA Titeln
> 
> Fifa 19
> ...


Zu AC:O gibt es Zahlen:

PS4: 1 Millionen
PC (nur Steam, ohne uPlay!): 557K
Xbox One : 370K

Und ich würde behaupten (Achtung Spekulation meinerseits!) dass die Hälfte der Versionen auf dem PC direkt via uPlay verkauft werden (wegen Keyshops z.Bsp.).
Das bedeutet dass die Zahlen wohl fast auf dem Level der PS4 Version sind.

Es gibt nur zu Steamspielen verlässliche Zahlen, alles andere wären reine Spekulation.
Und dass ein Fifa oder auch CoD sich selbst auf der Xbox besser verkauft wundert mich nicht, Sportspiele oder eben auch CoD sind eben absolute Konsolenspiele, ein Deus Ex Mankind Divided aber weder PC noch Konsole..


----------



## Desrupt0r (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Zu AC:O gibt es Zahlen:
> 
> PS4: 1 Millionen
> PC (nur Steam, ohne uPlay!): 557K
> ...



481k auf Xbox, 30% nicht vergessen!


----------



## DaStash (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

@Desrupt0r
Es gibt mit Sicherheit ein paar Spiele die ganz klassisch vom PC kommen und auch auf Konsolen angeboten werden, wo das Verhältnis von der Norm abweicht aber das deutliche Gros der Multi AAA Plattformer verkaufen sich und dazu gibt es wirklich viele viele und aber viele Statistiken die das belegen, über was reden wir hier eigentlich?, deutlich öfter auf Konsolen als auf dem PC, teilweise und gar oftmals sogar erschreckend deutlich.

Das brauchen wir hier auch nicht weiter ausführen.

MfG


----------



## Desrupt0r (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> @Desrupt0r
> Es gibt mit Sicherheit ein paar Spiele die ganz klassisch vom PC kommen und auch auf Konsolen angeboten werden, wo das Verhältnis von der Norm abweicht aber das deutliche Gros der Multi AAA Plattformer verkaufen sich und dazu gibt es wirklich viele viele und aber viele Statistiken die das belegen, über was reden wir hier eigentlich?, deutlich öfter auf Konsolen als auf dem PC, teilweise und gar oftmals sogar erschreckend deutlich.
> 
> Das brauchen wir hier auch nicht weiter ausführen.
> ...



Nenne mir doch einfach die Spiele! 
Die Spiele müssen AUSSCHLIEßLICH auf Steam verfügbar sein.
Auf allen drei Plattformen verfügbar sein. 
AAA-Spiele sein.

@RavionHD Fallout 4 müsste eines dieser Spiele sein, kannst du mal nach den Zahlen schauen?


----------



## RavionHD (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> 481k auf Xbox, 30% nicht vergessen!


Klar, wobei in diesem konkretem Fall die ganzen uPlay Verkäufe fehlen, und der wohl sogar den größeren Anteil hat, weil sehr viele günstig via Keyshop kaufen und nicht zwingend 2 Launcher haben wollen.


Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> @ TE
> 
> Ich hätte ja gerne an der Umfrage teilgenommen, aber die dritte Option, das ich als PC-Spieler auch auf beide Konsolen gut verzichten kann, ist mir leider nicht möglich zu wählen.
> 
> Selbst wenn man mir eine Pistole auf die Brust setzt würde ich nicht nochmal zu einer Konsole greifen. Meine letzte von den Beiden war übrigens die PSone. Den Controller der XBox 360 habe ich mit Wohlwollen in mein PC-Leben integriert.


Kann ich natürlich durchaus verstehen.


DaStash schrieb:


> @Desrupt0r
> Es gibt mit Sicherheit ein paar Spiele die ganz klassisch vom PC kommen und auch auf Konsolen angeboten werden, wo das Verhältnis von der Norm abweicht aber das deutliche Gros der Multi AAA Plattformer verkaufen sich und dazu gibt es wirklich viele viele und aber viele Statistiken die das belegen, über was reden wir hier eigentlich?, deutlich öfter auf Konsolen als auf dem PC, teilweise und gar oftmals sogar erschreckend deutlich.
> Das brauchen wir hier auch nicht weiter ausführen.
> MfG


Du erfindest einfach irgendeine Schlussfolgerung die auf nichts basiert.


Desrupt0r schrieb:


> @RavionHD Fallout 4 müsste eines dieser Spiele sein, kannst du mal nach den Zahlen schauen?


Gerne.
PS4: 8,35 Millionen
Xbox One: 4,93 Millionen
PC: 4,8 Millionen

In diesem Fall liegt die Xbox wohl vorne.
Xbox One:


----------



## RtZk (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Nenne mir doch einfach die Spiele!
> Die Spiele müssen AUSSCHLIEßLICH auf Steam verfügbar sein.
> Auf allen drei Plattformen verfügbar sein.
> AAA-Spiele sein.



Da gibt es nur dummerweise kein einziges mehr, die großen bieten mittlerweile ihre Spiele auf ihrer eigenen Plattform an und wenn überhaupt noch nebenbei auf Steam.


----------



## Desrupt0r (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Klar, wobei in diesem konkretem Fall die ganzen uPlay Verkäufe fehlen, und der wohl sogar den größeren Anteil hat, weil sehr viele günstig via Keyshop kaufen und nicht zwingend 2 Launcher haben wollen.
> 
> Kann ich natürlich durchaus verstehen.
> 
> Du erfindest einfach irgendeine Schlussfolgerung die auf nichts basiert.



Naja, die zwei Launcher entstehen doch erst wenn du das Spiel über Uplay kaufst. Ich habe es allerdings über Uplay gekauft, war günstiger. Deshalb gibts von mir keinen Eintrag in Steam!


----------



## Desrupt0r (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Da gibt es nur dummerweise kein einziges mehr, die großen bieten mittlerweile ihre Spiele auf ihrer eigenen Plattform an und wenn überhaupt noch nebenbei auf Steam.



Korrekt, deshalb sind die Behauptungen von DaStash schwachsinnig. Die Retailwerte können einfach nicht genommen werden wenn dieser Teil nur 15% der Verkäufe auf dem PC ausmachen..


----------



## Desrupt0r (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Battlefield 1: 
                      VGZ
PS4:            7,22 x 1,3       =9,386  Millionen total
XBOX:       5,11 x 1,3       =6,643  Millionen total
PC:              0,76 x 6,66     =5,061 Millionen total

Aussage von Ravion war, das es ihn nicht wundern würde wenn sich Forza am PC öfters verkauft. Endresultat: Kann sein, muss aber nicht sein. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das sich Forza auf der Xbox besser verkauft, da Forza seit Ewigkeiten ein Xbox-Exclusive war und sich deshalb alle Fans das Spiel kaufen werden, auf dem PC aber erst wieder ein "neuer Markt" gefunden werden muss.

Ich glaube langsam ist auch genug mit diskutieren, der PC ist eine Plattform die man auf jeden Fall Ernst nehmen muss und die Verkäufe bei vielen Spielen auch an die Konsolenspiele herankommen. Allerdings gibt es Titel die sich logischerweise deutlich besser auf der Konsole verkaufe, Sportspiele, Call of Duty, Rocket League. Die Zahlen kann man nur sehr schwer miteinander vergleichen (zu viele unterschiedliche Verkaufszahlen) und meine These mit dem 15% Retailverkäufe PC und 70% Retailverkäufe Konsole ist auch nur Spekulation. Ich denke mal das man damit grob rechnen kann, allerdings ist es kein Beweis.


----------



## RavionHD (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Naja, die zwei Launcher entstehen doch erst wenn du das Spiel über Uplay kaufst. Ich habe es allerdings über Uplay gekauft, war günstiger. Deshalb gibts von mir keinen Eintrag in Steam!



Eben, deshalb denke ich dass der uPlay Anteil wohl größer ist.



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Battlefield 1:
> VGZ
> PS4:            7,22 x 1,3       =9,386  Millionen total
> XBOX:       5,11 x 1,3       =6,643  Millionen total
> ...



Wobei ich denke dass der Anteil Retail-Digital bei Battlefield noch höher zu Gunsten von Digital ist, ist jetzt aber nur meine Spekualtion.
Und was FH angeht: Auch nur eine Vermutung von mir dass es eventuell sein könnte.


----------



## Rizzard (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Selbst wenn man mir eine Pistole auf die Brust setzt würde ich nicht nochmal zu einer Konsole greifen.



Das man kein Interesse an einer Spielkonsole hat, ist die eine Sache.
Aber das man eher sterben würde als auf einer Spielkonsole zu daddeln.......

Das ist als würde man sagen "ehe ich einen Salat essen muss sterbe ich".^^


----------



## RtZk (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Aussage von Ravion war, das es ihn nicht wundern würde wenn sich Forza am PC öfters verkauft. Endresultat: Kann sein, muss aber nicht sein. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das sich Forza auf der Xbox besser verkauft, da Forza seit Ewigkeiten ein Xbox-Exclusive war und sich deshalb alle Fans das Spiel kaufen werden, auf dem PC aber erst wieder ein "neuer Markt" gefunden werden muss.



Alleine schon durch die Bundles mit der Xbox hat sich Forza definitiv deutlich besser an der Konsole verkauft, wobei das sehr schwer aufzuschlüsseln ist, da man Forza mit der ein und derselben Kopie eben auf Xbox UND PC spielen kann.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Battlefield 1:
> VGZ
> PS4:            7,22 x 1,3       =9,386  Millionen total
> XBOX:       5,11 x 1,3       =6,643  Millionen total
> ...




In Anbetracht dessen, dass bald Weihnachten ist hab ich grundsätzlich nichts gegen Spekulatius...


----------



## Desrupt0r (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> In Anbetracht dessen, dass bald Weihnachten ist hab ich grundsätzlich nichts gegen Spekulatius...



Habe ich im Text ergänzt. Ich weiß selber das es nur Spekulation ist. Aber nur anhand der Retailverkäufe zu gehen und sich dann absolut sicher zu sein das sich alle AAA-Spiele auf der Xbox deutlich besser verkaufen als auf dem PC ist auch der falsche Weg. Es gibt einfach keine festen Zahlen!


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Das ist als würde man sagen "ehe ich einen Salat essen muss sterbe ich".^^



Bildhafte Rhetorik ist dir nicht bekannt? Genauso gut hätte ich schreiben können: "Egal was passiert ich will keine Konsole mehr!" Damit hättest du also noch mehr Möglichkeiten nachträgliche Szenarien zu bilden ... nur zu!


----------



## RavionHD (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Habe ich im Text ergänzt. Ich weiß selber das es nur Spekulation ist. Aber nur anhand der Retailverkäufe zu gehen und sich dann absolut sicher zu sein das sich alle AAA-Spiele auf der Xbox deutlich besser verkaufen als auf dem PC ist auch der falsche Weg. Es gibt einfach keine festen Zahlen!



Genau, man kann jetzt nur die Steamzahlen nehmen, da ist man viel genauer.
Und ein brandneues AC:O hat sich auf dem PC wohl offensichtlich deutlich besser verkauft wie auf der Xbox.


----------



## DaStash (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Korrekt, deshalb sind die Behauptungen von DaStash schwachsinnig. Die Retailwerte können einfach nicht genommen werden wenn dieser Teil nur 15% der Verkäufe auf dem PC ausmachen..


Du musst mal bei der Sache bleiben, gehe doch mal zurück zum Anfang, von wem kam denn das bis jetzt unbelegte Argument, Forza Horizon würde sich auf dem PC öfter verkaufen als auf der Xbox? Der Fisch stinkt nun einmal vom Kopf her, die ganze Diskussion hätte man sich sparen können aber es gibt eben einen Grund warum sich Ravion diesbezüglich raushält und lieber cherry picking mit Doom und Co betreibt, selber Zahlen hochrechnet und Werte wie DL+ret. und ret. miteinander vergleicht. Ich finde es eher lustig, dass das was "Ravion" als "Tatsache" hinstellt, immer noch nicht geklärt geschweige denn bewiesen wurde. Man sieht es im übrigen auch an den Spielerzahlen, welche Plattform beliebter ist(Vergleich Multiplattform AAAs) und kann anhand daran ableiten welches Spiel sich wohl öfter verkauft hat aber so viel Fakten verträgt er ja leider nicht und verweigert sich das anzuerkennen und rechnet lieber selber Zahlen zusammen. Es ist amüsant das hier zu beobachten nur leider alles andere als zielführend in der Sache und vor allem in der ursprünglichen Aussage die nach wie vor nicht belegt wurde von ihm. Warum, erschließt sich da absolut aus diesem Threadverlauf. 

MfG


----------



## Desrupt0r (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Ich habe die Zahlen hochgerechnet da du nicht in der Lage bist einzusehen das die Retail-Verkäufe auf dem PC ein BRUCHTEIL der Gesamtverkäufe sind. Quelle für die Spielerzahlen?

Edit: Die Spielerzahlen lassen sich auch nicht vergleichen, wieder das gleiche Spiel. Spiele müssen auf Steam verfügbar sein, Xbox und PS4 geben keine Spielerzahlen preis. Was willst du jetzt vergleichen?


----------



## DaStash (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Ich habe die Zahlen hochgerechnet da du nicht in der Lage bist einzusehen das die Retail-Verkäufe auf dem PC ein BRUCHTEIL der Gesamtverkäufe sind. Quelle für die Spielerzahlen?


Die Quelle habe ich schon gepostet, ich sage ja, es ist alles schon gesagt. Die Spielerzahlen belegen es auch ziemlich eindeutig.

Wo bleiben jetzt eigentlich die Tatsachen Zahlen welche Ravions Aussage belegen bei aktuellen AAA Spielen?
Fifa 19
ACO
FH4
CoD
BF5

Naja, was schreib ich hier, bringt eh nichts aber reitet ruhig weiter auf den Doom Absätzen rum und rechnet das am besten für den ganzen Konsolen markt vs. PC Markt hoch. 

MfG


----------



## -Shorty- (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Ich habe die Zahlen hochgerechnet ...



Dann hast du da jetzt immerhin ein paar hübsche hochgerechnete Zahlen.

Wie du damit die Xbox und PC Versionen Verkäufe ermittelst bleibt aber dein Geheimnis.


----------



## Desrupt0r (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Die Quelle habe ich schon gepostet, ich sage ja, es ist alles schon gesagt. Die Spielerzahlen belegen es auch ziemlich eindeutig.
> 
> Wo bleiben jetzt eigentlich die Tatsachen Zahlen welche Ravions Aussage belegen bei aktuellen AAA Spielen?
> Fifa 19
> ...



Welche Spielerzahlen denn? Ich finde keine Angaben zu den Spielerzahlen auf PC, PS4 und Xbox. 

ACO hat sich besser auf dem PC verkauft, das hat er dir vorhin doch sogar geschickt. 
CoD und Fifa sind Konsolenspiele, ist klar das sie sich dort besser verkaufen
Und die anderen Spiele kannst du einfach nicht vergleichen WEIL DIE RETAILVERKÄUFE NUR EINEN BRUCHTEIL AUSMACHEN WTF????


----------



## -Shorty- (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> WEIL DIE RETAILVERKÄUFE NUR EINEN BRUCHTEIL AUSMACHEN WTF????



Dann braucht man offensichtlich Zahlen, die diese Verkäufe beeinhalten oder sieht ein, dass mit fehlenden Zahlen ganz schwer zu argumentieren ist. Da hilft auch keine Hochstelltaste, WTF !!!111 ROFL LOL

Viel spannender wäre das ganze Thema übrigens, wenn man sich mal 1 Spiel betrachtet von dem Zahlen bekannt sind und auf jeder Plattform seit Jahren vertreten ist. Ein GTA V zum Beispiel... aber da wird es dann wohl zu konkret.


----------



## DaStash (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Oh man, es wird einfach nicht besser. 


-Shorty- schrieb:


> Dann braucht man offensichtlich Zahlen, die diese Verkäufe beeinhalten oder sieht ein, dass mit fehlenden Zahlen ganz schwer zu argumentieren ist. Da hilft auch keine Hochstelltaste, WTF !!!111 ROFL LOL


Ich schreie nicht, ich rede in Großbuchstaben! 

MfG


----------



## Desrupt0r (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Dann braucht man offensichtlich Zahlen, die diese Verkäufe beeinhalten oder sieht ein, dass mit fehlenden Zahlen ganz schwer zu argumentieren ist. Da hilft auch keine Hochstelltaste, WTF !!!111 ROFL LOL



Und die gibt es leider nicht, deshalb wird hier nur durch die Gegend spekuliert. Was mich aufregt ist das DaStash so überzeugt davon ist das seine Angaben zu 1000% richtig sind und weder in der Lage ist Quellen zu liefern noch Spiele zu nennen die nur auf Steam, PS4 und Xbox-One verfügbar sind. An den Beispielen Dirt 4, Deus EX, AC Origins, Fallout 4 und Doom sieht man das sich die Spiele auch auf dem PC gut, wenn nicht sogar besser verkaufen als auf der Xbox One. Und das sind keine 0815-Indie Games sondern AAA-Produktionen, so wie DaStash es sehen wollte.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Und die gibt es leider nicht, deshalb wird hier nur durch die Gegend spekuliert. Was mich aufregt ist das DaStash so überzeugt davon ist das seine Angaben zu 1000% richtig sind und weder in der Lage ist Quellen zu liefern noch Spiele zu nennen die nur auf Steam, PS4 und Xbox-One verfügbar sind.


Sind da wirklich jemals Angaben gemacht worden oder hat er die Zahlen, die Ihm präsentiert wurden hinterfragt?


Desrupt0r schrieb:


> An den Beispielen Dirt 4, Deus EX, AC Origins, Fallout 4 und Doom sieht man das sich die Spiele auch auf dem PC gut, wenn nicht sogar besser verkaufen als auf der Xbox One. Und das sind keine 0815-Indie Games sondern AAA-Produktionen, so wie DaStash es sehen wollte.



und wieder so eine Formulierung, "wenn nicht sogar besser", tja nix genaues weiß man nicht. Hauptsache erstmal schön in den Thread kotzen.


----------



## DaStash (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Und die gibt es leider nicht, deshalb wird hier nur durch die Gegend spekuliert. Was mich aufregt ist das DaStash so überzeugt davon ist das seine Angaben zu 1000% richtig sind und weder in der Lage ist Quellen zu liefern noch Spiele zu nennen die nur auf Steam, PS4 und Xbox-One verfügbar sind. An den Beispielen Dirt 4, Deus EX, AC Origins, Fallout 4 und Doom sieht man das sich die Spiele auch auf dem PC gut, wenn nicht sogar besser verkaufen als auf der Xbox One. Und das sind keine 0815-Indie Games sondern AAA-Produktionen, so wie DaStash es sehen wollte.



Das sind ja tolle alternative Fakten die du hier präsentierst nur in Wirklichkeit kamen die Thesen von Ravion:


RavionHD schrieb:


> ändert das nichts an der Tatsache dass PC Versionen der Spiele sich meist deutlich besser verkaufen wie die jeweilige Xbox Version.





RavionHD schrieb:


> Würde mich nicht wundern wenn Spiele wie Forza Horizon auf dem PC bessere Verkaufszahlen erzielen.



Welche "bis jetzt" immer noch nicht belegt wurden. Also, schön bei der Sache bleiben und nicht mit irgend welchen erfundenen Thesen um die Ecke kommen. 

MfG


----------



## Desrupt0r (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Sind da wirklich jemals Angaben gemacht worden oder hat er die Zahlen, die Ihm präsentiert wurden hinterfragt?
> 
> 
> und wieder so eine Formulierung, "wenn nicht sogar besser", tja nix genaues weiß man nicht. Hauptsache erstmal schön in den Thread kotzen.



Dirt 4 besser, Deus EX besser, Origins besser, Doom besser.. weil ich Fallout noch mit einbeziehen wollte haben sich nicht alle besser verkauft, deshalb habe ich geschrieben "wenn nicht sogar besser". 
Und ja, er hinterfragt absolut jede Zahl die man ihm vorliegt, hat man an der Diskussion (welche Konsole ist attraktiver für PC-Spieler) bewiesen. Und selber liefert er immer noch keine Quelle für die Spielerzahlen. 


@DaStash das haben wir dir doch jetzt an einigen Titeln gezeigt, bei denen man die Zahlen auch miteinander vergleichen kann. Da die meisten aktuellen Spiele leider immer auf zig verschiedenen Launchern verkauft werden, kann man die Zahlen leider nicht mehr miteinander vergleichen. Aktuelle Titel die man miteinander vergleichen kann sind Fallout 4 und ACO. Mit der Aussage von Ravion " ändert nichts an der Tatsache dass PC Versionen der Spiele meist deutlich besser.." stehe ich auch nicht 1:1 überein, ich habe dir oben gesagt das es Spiele gibt die sich auf Konsolen besser verkaufen und Spiele gibt die sich auf dem PC besser verkaufen. Meine Meinung zu Forza habe ich weiter oben ebenfalls geschrieben, ich denke das es sich weiterhin besser auf der Xbox verkaufen wird als auf dem PC. Du tust nur so als ob sich alle PC-Spiele unterirdisch schlecht verkaufen würden. Tun sie auch, wenn man nur anhand der Retail-Verkäufe geht. Deshalb hat Ravion dir eine Quelle geschickt in der ersichtlich ist das die Verkäufe bei Doom als Retailversion nur 15% der Gesamtverkäufe betragen und es deshalb nicht möglich ist die Zahlen miteinander zu vergleichen. Du bestehst aber weiterhin auf deine Meinung das die VGZ Zahlen als Quelle reicht, was sie aber nicht tut. Deshalb habe ich dich nach deinen "Spielerzahlen" gefragt, die ich nicht finden konnte. Aber anstatt mir eine Quelle zu schicken machst du dich nur lustig und behauptest irgendeinen Mist und schiebst mir Meinungen in den Schuh die ich gar nicht vertrete.


----------



## RavionHD (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Zu Forza Horizon:
Ich habe gesagt, ich würde mich nicht wundern wenn die PC Verkäufe höher als die Xbox Verkäufe sind, habe aber in diesem Fall keine Zahlen die das belegen würden, es war einfach nur eine Einschätzung von mir.



DaStash schrieb:


> Die Quelle habe ich schon gepostet, ich sage ja, es ist alles schon gesagt. Die Spielerzahlen belegen es auch ziemlich eindeutig.


Was belegen die? Die Anzahl der aktiven Spieler, ja, aber nicht die Verkäufe.


DaStash schrieb:


> Wo bleiben jetzt eigentlich die Tatsachen Zahlen welche Ravions Aussage belegen bei aktuellen AAA Spielen?
> Fifa 19
> ACO
> FH4
> ...


Zu AC:O habe ich Zahlen gepostet, für Dich nochmal (ich zitiere mich mal selber):


RavionHD schrieb:


> Zu AC:O gibt es Zahlen:
> 
> PS4: 1 Millionen
> PC (nur Steam, ohne uPlay!): 557K
> ...


Die Xbox würde mit 30% Digitalanteil auf 480K kommen, also deutlich unter PC bei dem der Großteil, die uPlay Verkäufe fehlen.

Zu den anderen gibt es keine seriösen Zahlen, also kann keiner von uns etwas beweisen.



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Und die gibt es leider nicht, deshalb wird hier nur durch die Gegend spekuliert. Was mich aufregt ist das DaStash so überzeugt davon ist das seine Angaben zu 1000% richtig sind und weder in der Lage ist Quellen zu liefern noch Spiele zu nennen die nur auf Steam, PS4 und Xbox-One verfügbar sind.


Genau so ist es, einfach irgendwas behaupten ohne nur das Geringste vorzuweisen beweist absolut nichts.
Die Steamspy und VGChartz Zahlen zeigen uns jedoch durchaus die ungefähre Richtung.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Dirt 4 besser, Deus EX besser, Origins besser, Doom besser.. weil ich Fallout noch mit einbeziehen wollte haben sich nicht alle besser verkauft, deshalb habe ich geschrieben "wenn nicht sogar besser".
> Und ja, er hinterfragt absolut jede Zahl die man ihm vorliegt, hat man an der Diskussion (welche Konsole ist attraktiver für PC-Spieler) bewiesen. Und selber liefert er immer noch keine Quelle für die Spielerzahlen.



Wie bereits erwähnt, ist das von seiner Position aus auch gar nicht notwendig. 
Es geht auch nicht um Spielerzahlen sondern Verkäufe je System.
Den Thread in dem wir uns befinden kann man doch am Threadtitel ablesen oder? 



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> @DaStash das haben wir dir doch jetzt an einigen Titeln gezeigt, bei denen man die Zahlen auch miteinander vergleichen kann. Da die meisten aktuellen Spiele leider immer auf zig verschiedenen Launchern verkauft werden, kann man die Zahlen leider nicht mehr miteinander vergleichen. Aktuelle Titel die man miteinander vergleichen kann sind Fallout 4 und ACO. Mit der Aussage von Ravion " ändert nichts an der Tatsache dass PC Versionen der Spiele meist deutlich besser.." stehe ich auch nicht 1:1 überein, ich habe dir oben gesagt das es Spiele gibt die sich auf Konsolen besser verkaufen und Spiele gibt die sich auf dem PC besser verkaufen. Meine Meinung zu Forza habe ich weiter oben ebenfalls geschrieben, ich denke das es sich weiterhin besser auf der Xbox verkaufen wird als auf dem PC. Du tust nur so als ob sich alle PC-Spiele unterirdisch schlecht verkaufen würden. Tun sie auch, wenn man nur anhand der Retail-Verkäufe geht. Deshalb hat Ravion dir eine Quelle geschickt in der ersichtlich ist das die Verkäufe bei Doom als Retailversion nur 15% der Gesamtverkäufe betragen und es deshalb nicht möglich ist die Zahlen miteinander zu vergleichen.


 Ich dachte es geht um alle Spiele und alle Konsolen, jetzt doch wieder nur DOOM? Weil sonst die 15% wieder nirgends sonst passen? RavionHD hat mit diesen Aussagen angefangen und ist aufgrund seiner Formulierungen immer noch im Zugzwang diese zu belegen. Der Versuch die Diskussion auf einzelne Spiele zu lenken reicht schon als Beweis, dass seine Behauptung gar nicht haltbar ist.
Und du, lieber Desrupt0r bist wahrlich an einer ungünstigen Stelle in den Thread eingestiegen, hattest offenbar keine Bedürfnisse dir das bereits Geschriebene mal anzusehen und argumentierst mittlerweile auf einem verlorenen Posten.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Die Steamspy und VGChartz Zahlen zeigen uns jedoch durchaus die ungefähre Richtung.



Steamspy für Uplay-Spiele? 

naja und VGChartz macht nicht viel mehr als ihr hier im Thread, man schätzt, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Schätzungen anhand von Daten die wir nie einsehen werden können, erinnert mich an zu hohe Abgaswerte und Testverfahren die jedem Privatmensch ein Rätsel bleiben werden.

*Data-Collection Methodology*

All sales estimates on VGChartz are arrived at via a number of proprietrary and ever-developing methods:


Passively polling end users to find out what games they are currently purchasing and playing
Polling retail partners to find out what games and hardware they are selling
Using statistical trend fitting and historical data for similar games
Studying resell prices to determine consumer demand and inventory levels
Consulting with publishers and manufacturers to find out how many units they are introducing into the channel
Quelle: LINK

PS: Danke an den netten Mod, der meinen Doppelpost vereint.


----------



## RavionHD (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Natürlich sind diese Zahlen nicht 1:1 genau, hat auch niemand behauptet.
Aber VGChartz und Steamspy haben sich in der Vergangenheit als durchaus sehr valide Quellen behauptet, fast immer sind sie Publisherangaben sehr genau.

Und zu Deiner Info:

AC:O wird auch auf Steam verkauft, deshalb sind die 560K verkauften Einheiten reine Steamverkäufe ohne uPlay (und Retail), das habe ich explizit dazugeschrieben.

Zweifellos kann man mit den Zahlen die uns hier zur Verfügung gestellt werden sagen dass PC Spiele sich meist besser verkaufen wie Xbox Spiele.
Nicht immer, bei CoD, Sportspiele oder klassische Konsolenspiele trifft das nicht zu. 
BTW hat das auch schon PCGH geschrieben:
*​*http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Thema...en-am-PC-oft-hoeher-als-auf-Xbox-One-1160982/

Hier wird von 25% Digitalanteil ausgegangen:


> Die digitalen Verkäufe auf der Xbox One errechneten sie auf Basis eines Berichts der NPD-Group, wonach es sich bei bis zu 25 Prozent der verkauften Xbox One-Spiele um digitale Versionen handelt. Da die 25 Prozent einen Spitzenwert ausmachen, gehen die Zahlen von DSO-Gaming sogar noch zugunsten der Xbox One.



Wir haben sogar 30% dazugerechnet zu den Retailzahlen, und auch mit diesen 30% ist die Xbox One meist relativ weit hinter der PC Version.


----------



## Slezer (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Mit der xim apex sind beide Konsolen für PC Spieler geeignet^^


----------



## Desrupt0r (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Wie bereits erwähnt, ist das von seiner Position aus auch gar nicht notwendig.
> Es geht auch nicht um Spielerzahlen sondern Verkäufe je System.
> Den Thread in dem wir uns befinden kann man doch am Threadtitel ablesen oder?
> 
> ...



Er hat mit den Spielerzahlen angefangen? Du willst mich doch verarschen   Post #221 "Man sieht es im übrigen auch an den Spielerzahlen, welche Plattform beliebter ist(Vergleich Multiplattform AAAs) und kann anhand daran ableiten welches Spiel sich wohl öfter verkauft hat aber so viel Fakten verträgt er ja leider nicht"
Ich weiß ja nicht wie lange du diesen Thread schon verfolgst, aber nimm dir doch mal die Zeit und geh die Beiträge durch. Dir wird auffallen das wir durch DaStash ständig zu behinderten Aussagen gedrängt werden da er jede Zahl so verdreht das es in sein Weltbild passt. Um es ihm erklären zu können habe ich versucht eine Basis anhand von Doom zu erstellen auf der man anschließend die Zahlen vergleichen kann. Bei Doom waren es eben 15% der Verkäufe durch den Retailhandel. Da ich leider kein Backer bin muss ich jedes mal Ravion nach den exakten Spielerzahlen auf Steam fragen und da das viel zu viel Aufwand wäre habe ich mich an Doom orientiert. 

Ich sag nur wenn Interesse XBOX < für PC Spieler, dann Interesse XBOX > für Konsolenspieler.


----------



## RavionHD (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Man könnte den jeweiligen CEO nach Zahlen fragen und diese vorlegen, DaStash würde trotzdem alles zu seinem Gunsten und seinem Weltbild ändern weil er wohl anscheinend Angst vor der Realität hat.

Die Methodik, Zahlen aus Steamspy und VGChartz zu nehmen und für die Konsolen einen gewissen prozentuellen Anteil an Digitalverkäufen hinzuzurechnen hat auch DSO Gaming gemacht, und darüber hat auch PCGH berichtet.
Wir haben sogar einen noch optimistischeren Anteil an prozentuellen Digitalverkäufen hinzugefügt, und trotzdem kommt am Ende das raus was erwartet wird ==> PC Games verkaufen sich meist (nicht immer!) besser wie Xbox Games.
Anhand von (gewünschten) Beispielen mit Assassin's Creed Origins, Doom, Dirt 4 oder Deus Ex Mankind Divided hat man das ja auch gesehen.

Ich füge noch ein weiteres aktuelles AAA Spiel hinzu ==>  Monster Hunter: World

PC: 5,98 Millionen
PS4: 4,37 Millionen
Xbox One: 770K

Mit 30% Digitalanteil auf den Konsolen ist man trotzdem weit weg von der PC Fassung, die btw deutlich später erschien.
Die Xbox One Fassung hat sich gut 1/6 so oft wie die PC Fassung verkauft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aloha84 (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Irgendwie können die MHW Zahlen aber auch nicht passen.
Ende August meldete Capcom schon über 8,3 mio Verkäufe --> allein auf den Konsolen.
Quelle: http://www.pcgames.de/Monster-Hunte...ehn-Millionen-Verkauft-Capcom-Rekord-1263217/

Das es sich am PC trotzdem sehr gut verkaufte, will ich damit nicht anzweifeln.....aber es zeigt wie "genau" inoffizielle Verkaufszahlen sind.


----------



## RavionHD (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Irgendwie können die MHW Zahlen aber auch nicht passen.
> Ende August meldete Capcom schon über 8,3 mio Verkäufe --> allein auf den Konsolen.
> Quelle: http://www.pcgames.de/Monster-Hunte...ehn-Millionen-Verkauft-Capcom-Rekord-1263217/
> 
> Das es sich am PC trotzdem sehr gut verkaufte, will ich damit nicht anzweifeln.....aber es zeigt wie "genau" inoffizielle Verkaufszahlen sind.



Bitte beachten dass Publisher fast immer an Handel verschichte Exemplare angeben, solche Zahlen sind natürlich immer größer und "beeindruckender".


----------



## fipS09 (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Das Problem sind halt einfach die 30%, wie sollen die stimmen? Also vor einem Jahr hat EA schon von 36% berichtet, und es wird bestimmt nicht weniger.
Außerdem nennt ihr hier eure 10 Titel, und berichtet auf der Basis das der PC mehr Sales hat, alle klassischen Konsolenspiele werden aber nur in einem Nebensatz erwähnt


----------



## RavionHD (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Das Problem sind halt einfach die 30%, wie sollen die stimmen? Also vor einem Jahr hat EA schon von 36% berichtet, und es wird bestimmt nicht weniger.
> Außerdem nennt ihr hier eure 10 Titel, und berichtet auf der Basis das der PC mehr Sales hat, alle klassischen Konsolenspiele werden aber nur in einem Nebensatz erwähnt



DSO Gaming sagt 25%, Sony sagt 30% für das Fiskaljahr 2018, die 36% von EA gelten für alle Plattformen, wohl auch für den PC miteinberechnet.
Ich denke mit 30% liegt man schon durchaus im realistischem (wenn nicht sogar zu optimistischem) Bereich.


----------



## DARK-THREAT (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Also ich kenne zu viele Leute, die nur noch digital auf der XBOX One kaufen... auch ein Formel 1, FIFA19 und Spyro habe ich mit einem Kumpel digital geshared. 
Dieser ganze Verkaufszahlen-Humbug kommt aus der gleichen Ecke wie "meins ist besser als deins"


----------



## DaStash (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Ravion, wo bleiben denn nun die Nachweise zu deinen Behauptung, ich wiederhole.:


RavionHD schrieb:


> ändert das nichts an der Tatsache dass PC Versionen der Spiele sich meist deutlich besser verkaufen wie die jeweilige Xbox Version.





RavionHD schrieb:


> Würde mich nicht wundern wenn Spiele wie Forza Horizon auf dem PC bessere Verkaufszahlen erzielen.






RavionHD schrieb:


> Ich denke mit 30% liegt man schon durchaus im realistischem (wenn nicht sogar zu optimistischem) Bereich.


Weniger denken, mehr nachweisen oder aber Dinge nicht als Tatsache hinstellen, deren Nachweis du immer noch schuldig bleibst. 

MfG


----------



## RavionHD (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DARK-THREAT schrieb:


> Also ich kenne zu viele Leute, die nur noch digital auf der XBOX One kaufen... auch ein Formel 1, FIFA19 und Spyro habe ich mit einem Kumpel digital geshared.
> Dieser ganze Verkaufszahlen-Humbug kommt aus der gleichen Ecke wie "meins ist besser als deins"


Der Umfeld ist vollkommen egal, es zählt die weltweite Statistik.


DaStash schrieb:


> Ravion, wo bleiben denn nun die Nachweise zu deinen Behauptung, ich wiederhole.:


Wir haben Dir Zahlen aus 5 oder 6 Beispielen (AAA Spiele) zur Verfügung gestellt, sollen wir jetzt alle Spiele aufzählen die existieren?
Anhand dieser Beispiele wissen wir ==> PC Spiele verkaufen sich meist (deutlich) besser wie Xbox Spiele.
Sogar zu Deinem gefordertem AC:O habe ich die Zahlen gepostet.


DaStash schrieb:


> Weniger denken, mehr nachweisen oder aber Dinge nicht als Tatsache hinstellen, deren Nachweis du immer noch schuldig bleibst.
> MfG


Wenn Sony von 30% spricht und DSO Gaming von 25%, was ist dann Deiner Meinung nach eine realistische Einschätzung?
80%?
Ist doch traurig wie Du Dich krampfhaft gegen die Realität wehrst.

BTW behauptet das sogar PCGH:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Thema...en-am-PC-oft-hoeher-als-auf-Xbox-One-1160982/

Deren Rechnung (DSOGaming) basiert auf der gleichen Methode.


----------



## DaStash (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Ok also wieder einmal viel heiße Luft, mehr nicht. Man muss wohl davon ausgehen das da nichts mehr kommt, vor allem Konkretes im Bezug zu deinen Eingangsbehauptungen, die ich hier schon mehrmals wiederholt hatte "ohne" das du jemals direkt darauf eingegangen bist. Das sagt alles. 
Shorty hat das sehr zutreffend festgestellt, kann man eigentlich nichts mehr hinzufügen.

MfG


----------



## RavionHD (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ok also wieder einmal viel heiße Luft, mehr nicht. Man muss wohl davon ausgehen das da nicht mehr kommt., vor allem Konkretes im Bezug zu deinen Eingangsbehauptungen, die ich hier schon mehrmals wiederholt hatte "ohne" das du jemals direkt darauf eingegangen bist. Das sagt alles.
> 
> MfG


Dein Diskussionsstil ist wirklich beschämend, für Dich sind alle Quellen, egal ob PCGH, DSOGaming, Steamspy oder VGChartz nur "heiße Luft".
Was erwartest Du denn sonst konkret?

Du bist hier nicht ansatzweise lösungsorientiert, sondern versuchst einfach nur die Diskussion zu zerstören, es ist wirklich traurig.


----------



## DaStash (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Du wiederholst Dich und wiederholst dich aber es wird nicht besser und wenn du nicht mehr weiter weißt wirst du persönlich.  

Lösungsorientiert wäre es wenn du "konkret" auf deine zwei Eingangsthesen eingehen würdest aber das tust du nicht, du redest um den heißen Brei. Also, fange doch einmal bitte da an, genau so wie es shorty auch schon forderte oder aber lass es aber das scheint dir schwer zu fallen, es zu lassen. 

MfG


----------



## RavionHD (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Du wiederholst Dich und wiederholst dich aber es wird nicht besser und wenn du nicht mehr weiter weißt wirst du persönlich.
> 
> Lösungsorientiert wäre es wenn du "konkret" auf deine zwei Eingangsthesen eingehen würdest aber das tust du nicht, du redest um den heißen Brei. Also, fange doch einmal bitte da an, genau so wie es shorty auch schon forderte oder aber lass es aber das scheint dir schwer zu fallen, es zu lassen.
> 
> MfG


Es wurden Dir diverse Quellen zur Verfügung gestellt, von PCGH, DSOGaming, Steamspy und VGChartz, all diese Quellen zeigen ganz klar dass sich PC Spiele meist (deutlich) besser wie auf der Xbox One verkaufen, es wurden Dir konkrete Zahlen zu konkreten Spielen gestellt, auch zu einem Deiner "Wunschspiele" AC:O.
Für mich zeigt das nur dass Du aufgrund Deiner Argumentlosigkeit, genauso wie zum Thema welche Konsole für PC Spieler die attraktivere ist, welches eigentlich das Hauptthema dieses Threades sein sollte, versuchst die ganze Diskussion zu zerstören.
Und dieser Diskussionsstil ist absolut beschämend und einfach nur widerwärtig.

Meine Frage an Dich:
Sind PCGH, DSOGaming, VGChartz und Steamspy unseriöse Quellen für Dich?
Wenn ja, hat eine Diskussion wenig Sinn, denn meine Argumentation basiert auf die Beiträge und Zahlen dieser Quellen, wenn nein macht es absolut keinen Sinn was Du von Dir gibst.


----------



## DaStash (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Lenk nicht ab, bleibt beim Thema also deiner Ursprungsbehauptung, die ich hier mehrfach wiederholt habe, oder aber lasse es.
Dein PCGH Link ist von 2015. Läuft. 

MfG


----------



## RavionHD (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Lenk nicht ab, bleibt beim Thema also deiner Ursprungsbehauptung, die ich hier mehrfach wiederholt habe, oder aber lasse es.
> Dein PCGH Link ist von 2015. Läuft.
> 
> MfG


Ok, dann sind alle anderen Quellen unseriös, darf ich das so verstehen?
Du weißt schon dass PCGH ihre Behauptung auf DSOGaming basiert, und diese nehmen als Basis die Zahlen von Steamspy und VGChartz her (genau wir wir!).
Letztendlich bedeutet das, dass Du entweder alle Quellen als unseriös abstufst oder diese als solche akzeptierst, alle andere macht keinen Sinn.

Ich lenke nicht ab, ich versuche zu verstehen was Deine eigentliche Intention ist, die Faktenlage ist schon längst geklärt.

BTW, ein Satz der mit "Würde mich nicht wundern..." beginnt ist keine "These".


----------



## DaStash (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Nicht ablenken, beim Thema bleiben. 

MfG


----------



## RavionHD (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Nicht ablenken, beim Thema bleiben.
> 
> MfG


Wie ich's mir schon gedacht habe, Deine Intention ist keine lösungsorientierte Diskussion, sondern nur diese zu zerstören aus Angst zugeben zu müssen wieder mal falsch gelegen zu haben.

Nochmal zusammenfassend:
PCGH akzeptierst Du als seriöse Quelle, diese behauptet anhand des Berichtes von DSOGaming dass PC Spiele sich meist besser verkaufen wie auf der Xbox One, diese wiederum basieren ihre Zahlen auf Steamspy und VGChartz.
Und was haben wir getan:
Wir haben Zahlen aus Steamspy und VGChartz genommen, und genau das getan was DSOGaming auch getan hat, wovon PCGH berichtet hat, und wir haben das sogar für Spiele angewendet die Du selber gefordert hast, weil Du zu Beginn gemeint hast Doom sei nur eine "Ausnahme", deshalb wurden viele weitere Beispiele aufgezählt.

Somit hat sich die "These", dass sich PC Spiele meist besser verkaufen wie auf der Xbox, als richtig erwiesen, und da Du PCGH als Quelle akzeptierst, akzeptierst Du wiederum die Methode die DSOGaming angewendet hat, und somit auch die These.
Im Grunde gibst Du mir damit dann Recht.


----------



## DaStash (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Ravion, langsam glaube ich wirklich du verstehst es nicht, bis jetzt dachte ich eigentlich immer du willst nur nicht. Ist ok, ich beende das für dich. 
Wenn du dann aber dennoch auf shortys und meinen Einwand bezogen auf die nicht nachgewiesene These, welche hier schon mehrfach wiederholt wurde, eingehen möchtest wäre das zu begrüßen. Ansonsten lasse es lieber, es wird nicht besser. 

MfG


----------



## RavionHD (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ravion, langsam glaube ich wirklich du verstehst es nicht, bis jetzt dachte ich eigentlich immer du willst nur nicht. Ist ok, ich beende das für dich.
> Wenn du dann aber dennoch auf shortys und meinen Einwand bezogen auf die nicht nachgewiesene These, welche hier schon mehrfach wiederholt wurde, eingehen möchtest wäre das zu begrüßen. Ansonsten lasse es lieber, es wird nicht besser.
> 
> MfG


Du gehst nicht einmal auf den Inhalt meines Beitrages, weil Dir offensichtlich bewusst ist dass Du aufgrund der Faktenlage vollkommen daneben liegst.
Die These wurde bestätigt, die These wurde sogar von Dir bestätigt, auch wenn Du das jetzt nur ungern zugeben willst, aber rede es Dir ruhig weiter ein.


----------



## DaStash (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



MfG


----------



## Blackout27 (22. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Komische letzten 3 Seiten hier...
Wie soll man denn sich gegenseitig etwas belegen wenn alle verfügbaren Quellen nicht anerkannt werden? Man kann ja so wie ich das verstanden habe nur eine Schätzung abgegeben, da keine offiziellen Zahlen bereit gestellt werden (Ist was wirklich so?). Finde da Raven sein Ansatz ganz sinnvoll um einen Vergleich anzustellen. 


@ Thema

So wie es scheint wird hier im Forum vermehrt zu der PlayStation 4 (Pro) gegriffen. Mit 75% hätte ich jetzt nicht gerechnet. Da hier aber auch der größte Teil sehr gute PC‘s besitzen ist der zusätzliche Bedarf für eine Xbox im Wohnzimmer wohl eher gering bzw. nicht den Kaufpreis Wert.


----------



## RavionHD (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Komische letzten 3 Seiten hier...
> Wie soll man denn sich gegenseitig etwas belegen wenn alle verfügbaren Quellen nicht anerkannt werden? Man kann ja so wie ich das verstanden habe nur eine Schätzung abgegeben, da keine offiziellen Zahlen bereit gestellt werden (Ist was wirklich so?). Finde da Raven sein Ansatz ganz sinnvoll um einen Vergleich anzustellen.


Genaue Zahlen gibt es leider oft nur selten. Oft werden nur ausgelieferte Exemplare angezeigt (plattformunabhängig).
Und dass die Zahlen sicher nicht 1 zu 1 exakt sind ist mir durchaus bewusst, aber es mit Sicherheit das genaueste was es zur Zeit gibt, und welche den tatsächlichen Zahlen sicher sehr nahe kommen.



thehate91 schrieb:


> @ Thema
> So wie es scheint wird hier im Forum vermehrt zu der PlayStation 4 (Pro) gegriffen. Mit 75% hätte ich jetzt nicht gerechnet. Da hier aber auch der größte Teil sehr gute PC‘s besitzen ist der zusätzliche Bedarf für eine Xbox im Wohnzimmer wohl eher gering bzw. nicht den Kaufpreis Wert.


Ja, Exklusivspiele sind wohl der Grund weshalb fast 3 mal soviele sich für eine PS4 (Pro) entschieden haben.


----------



## DaStash (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Komische letzten 3 Seiten hier...
> Wie soll man denn sich gegenseitig etwas belegen wenn alle verfügbaren Quellen nicht anerkannt werden? Man kann ja so wie ich das verstanden habe nur eine Schätzung abgegeben, da keine offiziellen Zahlen bereit gestellt werden (Ist was wirklich so?). Finde da Raven sein Ansatz ganz sinnvoll um einen Vergleich anzustellen.


Naja, man muss das schon ordnen. Er stellt es jetzt so dar als würde er irgendwas beweisen aber streng genommen und darum ging es, hat das NICHTS mit seiner Ursprungsaussage zu tun. 

1.) Hat er behauptet: 


RavionHD schrieb:


> Würde mich nicht wundern wenn Spiele wie Forza Horizon auf dem PC bessere Verkaufszahlen erzielen.


 - Worauf er nicht einmal eingegangen ist mit konkreten Zahlen, Belegen oder Sonstiges.

2.) 





RavionHD schrieb:


> ändert das nichts an der Tatsache dass PC Versionen der Spiele sich meist deutlich besser verkaufen wie die jeweilige Xbox Version.


 - Wo er auch nicht konkret anhand aktueller Beispiele darauf eingeht. Statt dessen betreibt er Cherry Picking, von PC Ports und vergleicht tatsächlich Retail+Downloadzahlen mit reinen Retailzahlen.

3.) Verweist er auf Quellen aus 2015 um darzulegen das sich damals etwas schlechter als auf dem PC verkauft hat, wo wir aber von "heute" reden. Es dürfte bekannt sein das sich die Xone seit damals mehrere Millionen mal mehr verkauft hat und dementsprechend der Verweis auf vor 5 Jahren absolut irreführend ist.

4.) Untermauert er partout nicht seine Theorie nicht mit aktuellen, populären Multiplattformern, siehe folgende, immer noch offene Liste.:
Fifa 19
ACO
FH4
CoD
BF5
---> Jedes einzelne dieser "aktuellen" populären Multiplattformtitel zeigt auf das seine Behauptung purer Schmarn ist.

5.) Er stellt seine hanebüchene Theorie als "Tatsache" dar obwohl ihm schon Dutzend fache Beispiele aufgezeigt wurden die das Gegenteil beweisen. 

6.) Er nutzt für seine selbst konstruierten "Tatsachen" Zahlen, die er sich selber zusammengereimt haben, unfundiert, unoffizielle und von nicht einer Seite aus in irgend einer Form bestätigt also, reine Spekulation und dann, stellt er das als Tatsache hin. 

7.)Ein grundsolider Faktor welcher auf eine Plattformverbreitung qualifizierte Rückschlüsse zulässt möchte er partout nicht anerkennen. Die Spielerzahlen. Ich hatte ihm Quellen aufgezeigt aus denen eindeutig eine Korrellation zwischen den Verkaufszahlen und den Spielerzahlen besteht, was ja auch logisch ist und das diese vom release bis aktuelle sowohl bei der Sony als auch bei MS HÖher, teil wirklich deutlich höher sind als beim PC.

8.) Er hat zwei mögliche Fälle gefunden wo die Tatsache das Konsolentitel sich öfter als PC Titel verkaufen "möglicher Weise", auf Grund von fehlenden Verkaufszahlen, nicht zutrifft. Es ist also eher unbestätigt aber er hält das nur als Beweis für diese abstruse Theorie seit 3 Seiten hoch und das obwohl nicht einmal qualifiziert festgestellt wurde, wie genau nun die Verkaufszahlen sind.^^ Die Spielerzahlen sprechen eine andere Sprache aber, wie gesagt, diese akzeptiert er ja nicht.

9.) Selbst die Tatsache das ihn andere schon auf seinen Denkfehler hinweisen lässt ihn weiter unbeirrt, trotz der offensichtlichen Fehler im Gedankenkonstrukt.

10.) Wurden hier auch schon genug Quellen, gleich zu Anfang, gepostet, um den Unsinn im Keim zu ersticken aber das lässt ihn unbeirrt, statt dessen wird die zu Anfang schon völlig abstruse Theorie immer weiter gesponnen und vertieft, wo man sich wirklich ernsthaft fragt, aus welcher Intension heraus solche alternativen Fakten konstruiert werden müssen. Ich meine, es ist ja alles nachvollziehbar also warum?

Hier noch ein paar Quellen mit verifizierten Daten die die Diskrepanz zwischen Konsolen und PC AAA Multiplattformer darlegen.:
Spiele-Verkaufszahlen Oktober 2017: Crash Bandicoot ueberholt Destiny 2 - GamesWirtschaft.de
Battlefield 1: 23,5 Millionen Exemplare & Analyse der Spielerzahlen
Digitale Verkaufszahlen: Battlefield 1 fuehrt auf Konsolen, Titanfall 2 schlechter als Original - Mein-MMO.de
http://www.vgchartz.com/gamedb/game...astupdate=0&showlastupdate=1&showothersales=0
http://www.vgchartz.com/gamedb/game...astupdate=0&showlastupdate=1&showothersales=0
http://www.pcgames.de/FIFA-18-Spiel-60673/News/Erste-Verkaufszahlen-fuer-Deutschland-1241470/

Das könnte man jetzt noch so ewig weiterführen. Quasi alle AAA Multiplattformer verkaufen sich öfter auf Konsolen wozu auch die X1/OneS und Xpro gehört, besser als auf dem PC und das teils deutlich. Es ist wirklich auch nicht erstaunlich, wenn man sich mal anschaut, dass das meistverkaufte PC Spiel im letzten Jahr der Landwirtschaftssimulator war.  Und bevor jetzt wieder die Retailkeule kommt, bitte wir können dazu dann noch die 70% Downloadquote dazurechnen, ändert rein gar nichts. Während bei Konsolen die populären Titel im Millionenbereich verkauft werden, dümpelt das teilweise beim PC im Einhunderttausender Bereich rum, auch mit den Ravionschen 70% Zauberaufschlag, den er pauschal und unfundiert überall einfach on top rauf rechnet. 

Was er eben wieder macht, ist Fall "a" zu behaupten, und dann bei der Erläuterung einen Ähnlichen Fall zu konstruieren, sagen wir Fall "b", darauf dann seine These zu stützen um zum Schluss dann damit Fall "a" bewiesen haben zu wollen. Genau so war es damals auch schon bei seiner Theorie PCs wären günstiger als Konsolen, oder aber es wäre eine Tatsache das PC spieler eher nicht bzw. verschwindend gar nicht zur Xbox greifen als nicht PC Spieler und eben hier. Stereotypisch und vorhersehbar. Leider zieht sich dann ein einfacher und logischer Schluss hin wie ein nicht enden wollender Kaugummi, den er breiter und breiter zieht und für Außenstehende ist das dann leider manchmal schlüssig. Es geht dabei auch nicht darum ihn als Person in irgend einer Weise zu nahe zu treten, jeder kann, darf und soll seine eigene Meinung/ Ansicht haben, sondern es geht einfach nur um eine Gegendar -und Richtigstellung. Leider beruht das anscheinend nicht auf Gegenseitigkeit, da Ravion leider immer wieder im Laufe der Diskussion die versuchte Sachebene verlässt und ins persönliche abdrifftet, was schade und iwrklich unnötig ist. In diesem Sinne wünsche ich ein schönes WE, allen! 

p.s.: Aus Zeitgründen keine Rechtschreibkorrektur, man möge mir verzeihen. 

MfG


----------



## Blackout27 (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

@DaStash

Ich versuche mal alle Punkte aufzugreifen und mein Fazit zu formulieren ^^

1) Ich sehe seine Aussage nicht als Behauptung. Er schreibt ja selber "_Würde mich nicht wundern". Belegen kann man diese Meinung nur mit offiziellen Verkaufszahlen. 

2) Diese "Tatsache" sollte natürlich mit eine Quelle belegt werden sofern die Meinungen da auseinander gehen. Da dies der Fall ist benötigt man nun Verkaufszahlen. Cherry Picking ist streng genommen nicht möglich da so wie es scheint die Entwickler keine genauen Zahlen veröffentlichen für die jeweilige Plattform (?). 

3) Quellen sollten aktuell sein da gebe ich dir absolut recht. Allerdings gibt es auch keine offiziellen Verkaufszahlen mehr von der Xbox oder bin ich da nicht mehr up to date?^^ Sollte ich Recht haben wäre ein 1:1 Vergleich sehr sehr schwer möglich da man sich auf keine Angaben von diversen Seiten beziehen dürfte _

4) Das sind alles aktuelle Spiele wo sich eine genaue Käuferschaft in meinen Augen noch nicht genau ablesen lässt. Viele potentiellen Käufer warten auf Sales (alle Plattformen) wo sich das Verhältnis nochmals stark verschieben kann. Zu Call of Duty BO4, ich glaube gelesen zu haben, dass sich das Spiel auf der Playstation ~50% Digital verkauft hat. FIFA19 (oder älter) würde ich als Konsolenkönig bezeichnen, genau wie Call of Duty. Ist das dann nicht auch Cherry Picking? 

5) Dazu möchte ich mich nicht äußern bzw. Partei ergreifen 

6) Da es keine offiziellen Zahlen gibt muss man wenn man seine Theorie untermauern möchte, eine Alternative finden. Diese Alternative sollten aber alle Diskussionspartner teilen. Dies ist hier anscheinend nicht der Fall. Mir gefällt Raven seine Alternative aber ich habe mich zu diesem Thema auch nicht vorbereitet um mitreden zu können.

7) Kannst du mir diese Quelle nochmal geben? Ich sehe aber auch kein Grund aktive Spielerzahlen mit Verkaufszahlen gleich zu setzen oder eine gewisse Tendenz zu stellen. Warum sehe ich das so: 1) aktive Spielerzahlen sprechen für den Moment und nicht für die gesamte Lebenszeit von Spiel XY 2) was ist mit offline Spielen wie zum Beispiel Witcher? 3) Junges Beispiel ist No Men Sky wo am PC sehr sehr viele Spieler es gekauft haben aber nie aktiv gespielt haben. Jahre später ist es doch noch ein gutes MP Spiel geworden wodurch die Spielerzahl stark gestiegen ist.

8 + 9) Dazu müsste ich jetzt alle Seiten lesen aber genau wie bei Punkt 5 möchte ich mich da enthalten. Es fehlt hier klar am Fundament wo alle Beteiligten eine gemeinsame und gleiche Ausgangslage haben ^^

10) Streng genommen würde ich diese Zahlen dann auch nicht anerkennen da keine vom Entwickler selbst kommen und ein fester Zeitraum der Käufe besteht (Momentaufnahme siehe zum Beispiel Quelle Die schnellverkauften Games).

Fazit:
Ohne gemeinsame Ausgangslage und ohne offizielle Zahlen + Verkaufszeitraum ist eine Diskussion inhaltlos. Entweder ihr einigt euch auf Quelle ABCD oder ihr fragt beim Entwickler nach. Nach meiner Einschätzung ohne genaue Zahlen zu kennen war mein Eindruck bisher so, Playstation erfolgreichste Einnahmequelle danach gefolgt vom PC und am Schluss die Xbox. Bezogen auf den Durchschnittskäufer den ich mir selbst erfunden habe aus den Eindrücken meines Umfelds (was nicht repräsentativ ist). Ich stehe so einen Vergleich auch eher kritisch gegenüber da je nach Spiel die Plattform entscheiden kann, genau so wie der Inhalt und Zusatzinhalt (Updatepolitik, Eingabemöglichkeit und co.). 
Meine Empfehlung, lasst es gut sein und greift dieses Diskussion am Ende der Generation nochmal auf wo es dann auch hoffentlich genaue Zahlen veröffentlicht wurden  


Grüße


----------



## DaStash (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Fazit:
> Ohne gemeinsame Ausgangslage und ohne offizielle Zahlen + Verkaufszeitraum ist eine Diskussion inhaltlos. Entweder ihr einigt euch auf Quelle ABCD oder ihr fragt beim Entwickler nach. Nach meiner Einschätzung ohne genaue Zahlen zu kennen war mein Eindruck bisher so, Playstation erfolgreichste Einnahmequelle danach gefolgt vom PC und am Schluss die Xbox. Bezogen auf den Durchschnittskäufer den ich mir selbst erfunden habe aus den Eindrücken meines Umfelds (was nicht repräsentativ ist). Ich stehe so einen Vergleich auch eher kritisch gegenüber da je nach Spiel die Plattform entscheiden kann, genau so wie der Inhalt und Zusatzinhalt (Updatepolitik, Eingabemöglichkeit und co.).
> Meine Empfehlung, lasst es gut sein und greift dieses Diskussion am Ende der Generation nochmal auf wo es dann auch hoffentlich genaue Zahlen gibt
> 
> ...


Also, erst einmal danke für deine sachlichen Einwände.  Man kann es auch ganz kurz halten. Die Theorie, wie eingangs erwähnt, kam von Ravion, soll er das erst einmal fundiert darlegen das es so ist, anhand seines selbst gewählten Beispieles und dann kann man auch weiter reden, alles andere was danach kam ist erst einmal zweitrangig in dem Ausgangs-Zusammenhang. 

MfG


----------



## RavionHD (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Naja, man muss das schon ordnen. Er stellt es jetzt so dar als würde er irgendwas beweisen aber streng genommen und darum ging es, hat das NICHTS mit seiner Ursprungsaussage zu tun.


Du immer mit Deinen komischen angeblichen "Ursprungsaussagen", das ist wohl immer das letzte Mittel mit dem Du Dich wehren möchtest.


DaStash schrieb:


> 1.) Hat er behauptet:
> - Worauf er nicht einmal eingegangen ist mit konkreten Zahlen, Belegen oder Sonstiges.


Ein "Würde mich nicht wundern" ist keine Behauptung!


DaStash schrieb:


> 2.)  - Wo er auch nicht konkret anhand aktueller Beispiele drauf eingeh. Statt dessen betreibt er Cherry Picking, von PC Ports und vergleicht tatsächlich Retail+Downloadzahlen mit reinen Retailzahlen.


Welches Cherry Picking? Ich bin sogar mit AC:O auf ein Spiel eingegangen welches Du selber gefordert hast!


DaStash schrieb:


> 3.) Verweist er auf Quellen aus 2015 um darzulegen das sich damals etwas schlechter als auf dem PC verkauft hat, wo wir aber von "heute" reden. Es dürfte bekannt sein das sich die Xone seit damals mehrere millionen mal mehr verkauft hat und dementsprechend der Verweis auf vor 5 Jahren absolut irreführend ist.


Die Quelle ist zunächst einmal keine 5 Jahre alt, sondern nicht einmal 3,5 Jahre alt.
Und zweitens verweise ich nicht auf die dortigen Zahlen, sondern auf die Art und Weise wie die Verkaufszahlen berechnet wurden.


DaStash schrieb:


> 4.) Untermauert er partout nicht seine Theorie nicht mit aktuellen, populären Multiplattformern, siehe folgende, immer noch offene Liste.:
> Fifa 19
> ACO
> FH4
> ...



Das ist purer Blödsinn.
Zu AC:O habe ich Dir konkrete Zahlen genannt, zu den anderen haben wir Dir gesagt dass sie aufgrund der Tatsache dass sie nicht auf Steam erscheinen keine seriösen Zahlen gibt, daran ist doch nichts schwer zu verstehen?



DaStash schrieb:


> 5.) Er stellt seine hahnebüchene Theorie als "Tatsache" dar obwohl ihm schon dutzendfache Beispiele aufgezeigt wurden die das Gegenteil beweisen.
> 6.) Er nutzt für seine selbst konstruierten "Tatsachen" Zahlen, die er sich selber zusammengereimt haben, unfundiert, unoffizielle und von nicht einer Seite aus in irgend einer Form bestätigt also, reine Spekulation und dann, stellt er das als Tatsache hin.


Absoluter Blödsinn, was wir gemacht haben ist die gleiche Methodik zu nutzen von der auch PCGH berichtet hat - Du behauptest hiermit also dass PCGH und DSOGaming unseriöse Quellen sind.


DaStash schrieb:


> 7.)Ein grundsolider Faktor welcher auf eine Plattformverbreitung qualifizierte Rückschlüsse zulässt möchte er partout nicht anerkennen. Die Spielerzahlen. Ich hatte ihm Quellen aufgezeigt aus denen eindeutig eine Korrellation zwischen den Verkaufszahlen und den Spielerzahlen besteht, was ja auch logisch ist und das diese vom release bis aktuelle sowohl bei der Sony als auch bei MS HÖher, teil wirklich deutlich höher sind als beim PC.
> 8.) Er hat zwei mögliche Fälle gefunden wo die Tatsache das Konsolentitel sich öfter als PC Titel verkaufen "möglicher Weise", auf Grund von fehlenden Verkaufszahlen, nicht zutrifft. Es ist also eher unbestätigt aber er hält das nur als Beweis für diese abstruse Theorie seit 3 Seiten hoch und das obwohl nicht einmal qualifiziert festgestellt wurde, wie genau nun die Verkaufszahlen sind.^^ Die Spielerzahlen sprechen eine andere Spracher aber, wie gesagt, diese akzeptiert er ja nicht.


Aktive Spielerzahlen haben nichts mit Verkaufszahlen zu tun - Punkt!


DaStash schrieb:


> 9.) Selbst die Tatsache das ihn andere schon auf seinen Denkfehler hinweisen lässt ihn weiter unbeirrt, trotz der offensichtlichen Fehler im Gedankenkonstrukt.


Der einzige der hier ständig mit Denkfehler besticht bist Du! Du ignorierst sämtliche Fakten und Zahlen und drehst Dir alles so um wie sie Dir gefällt.


DaStash schrieb:


> 10.) Wurden hier auch schon genug Quellen, gleich zu Anfang, gepostet, um den Unsinn im Keim zu ersticken aber das lässt ihn unbeirrt, statt dessen wird die zu Anfang schon völlig abstruse Theorie immer weiter gesponnen und vertieft, wo man sich wirklich ernsthaft fragt, aus welcher Intension heraus solche alternativen Fakten konstruiert werdne müssen. Ich meine, es ist ja alles nachvollziehbar also warum?


Von Dir gab es absolut keine Quellen - außer Jene die Du selber nicht gelesen hast welche Deine eigenen Argumenten widersprachen (z.Bsp. Battlefield 1 Verkaufszahlen).


DaStash schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar Quellen mit verifizierten Daten die die Diskrepanz zwischen Konsolen und PC AAA Multiplattformer darlegen.:
> Spiele-Verkaufszahlen Oktober 2017: Crash Bandicoot ueberholt Destiny 2 - GamesWirtschaft.de
> Battlefield 1: 23,5 Millionen Exemplare & Analyse der Spielerzahlen
> Digitale Verkaufszahlen: Battlefield 1 fuehrt auf Konsolen, Titanfall 2 schlechter als Original - Mein-MMO.de
> ...


Keiner Deiner Quellen zeigt konkrete Verkaufszahlen -  Jene von VGChartz sind reine Retailzahlen.
Und wo habe ich denn bitte einen 70% Aufschlag berechnet? Wieso behauptest Du nachweislich nicht existente Sachen?
Und nein, nicht der Landwirtschaftssimulator war das best verkaufte PC Spiel letztes Jahr, es war PUBG mit Stand jetzt 63 Millionen verkauften Einheiten!
Du bist nicht Willens einzusehen dass es einen riesigen Unterschied zwischen Verkäufen auf digitalem Weg und klassischem Retailhandel gibt - die Zielgruppe des Landwirtschaftssimulators ist großteils konservativ und kauft noch klassisch Retail. PUBG gab und gibt es nicht im Retailhandel, und ist trotzdem das meistverkaufte Spiel Stand jetzt.


DaStash schrieb:


> Was er eben wieder macht, ist Fall "a" zu behaupten, und dann bei der Erläuterung einen Ähnlichen Fall zu konstruieren, sagen wir Fall "b", darauf dann seine These zu stützen um zum Schluss dann damit Fall "a" bewiesen haben zu wollen. Genau so war es damals auch schon bei seiner Theorie PCs wären günstiger als Konsolen, oder aber es wäre eine Tatsache das PC spieler eher nicht bzw. verschwindend gar nicht zur Xbox greifen als nicht PC Spieler und eben hier. Stereotypisch und vorhersehbar. Leider zieht sich dann ein einfacher und logischer Schluss hin wie ein nicht enden wollender Kaugummi, den er breiter und breiter zieht und für Außenstehende ist das dann leider manchmal schlüssig. In diesem Sinne wünsche ich ein schönes WE, allen!
> p.s.: Aus Zeitgrünen keine Rechtschreibkorrektur, man möge mir verzeihen.
> MfG


Du bist im gesamten Thread nur dadurch aufgefallen dass Du alle Fakten und Zahlen konsequent ignorierst weil Dir das nicht ins Weltbild passt.
Ich fasse jetzt für alle anderen noch die Zahlen und Fakten zusammen die hier von mir und anderen gepostet wurden.

Die Basis um die Verkaufszahlen zu berechnen entspricht Jener von der PCGH berichtet hat => http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Thema...en-am-PC-oft-hoeher-als-auf-Xbox-One-1160982/
Hier wird auf DSOGaming verwiesen welche diese Methode anwendet:
Zunächst einmal unterscheiden wir zwischen Retailverkäufen und digitalen Verkäufen, für die Retailverkäufe nehmen wir VGChartz.com als Quelle, für die verkauften Einheiten auf Steam nehmen wir Steamspy.com als Quelle (genaue Zahlen sind nur für Backer ersichtlich).
Somit haben wir die Retailzahlen aus allen Fassungen und die Anzahl der verkauften Steameinheiten.
Es fehlt nun der digitalen Anteil der Konsolen. Was hat DSOGaming hier also gemacht? Sie haben 25% zu den Retaileinheiten dazugerechnet, ich zitiere:


> Die digitalen Verkäufe auf der Xbox One errechneten sie auf Basis eines Berichts der NPD-Group, wonach es sich bei bis zu 25 Prozent der verkauften Xbox One-Spiele um digitale Versionen handelt. Da die 25 Prozent einen Spitzenwert ausmachen, gehen die Zahlen von DSO-Gaming sogar noch zugunsten der Xbox One.


Wir sehen dass die 25% hier sogar noch als sehr optimistisch angesehen werden. Im Fiskaljahr 2018 hat Sony bekannt gegeben dass gut 30% der verkauften Spiele über den digitalen Weg erfolgten.
Wir nehmen somit diese 30% hinzu.
Und das können wir für alle Spiele machen.
Jene Beispiele wurden hier im Thread schon vorgeführt und das sind die Ergebnisse (in diesen ist der digitale Anteil schon beinhaltet):

Doom:
PS4: 3,5 Millionen
PC: 2,7 Millionen
Xbox One: 1,87 Millionen

Deus Ex: Mankind Divided
PC: 1,05 Millionen
PS4: 936K
Xbox One: 494K

Dirt 4:
PS4: 624K
PC: 250K
Xbox One: 234K

Fallout 4:
PS4: 10,86 Millionen
Xbox One: 6,41 Millionen
PC: 4,8 Millionen

Monster Hunter: World:
PC: 5,98 Millionen
PS4: 5,68 Millionen
Xbox One: 1 Millionen

Assassin's Creed: Origins:
PS4: 1,3 Millionen
PC (ohne uPlay Verkäufe!): 557K
Xbox One: 480K

Auf Wunsch kann ich gerne mehr Zahlen posten da ich als Steamspy Backer Zugriff auf diese habe, aber diese müssen eben Steamspiele sein, zu Origin oder uPlay Spiele gibt es leider keine seriösen Zahlen.
Wie man aufgrund dieser Spiele sieht, ist die Anzahl der verkauften Einheiten auf dem PC oft (deutlich) höher, das trifft in diesem Fall z.Bsp. nicht auf Fallout 4 zu, wo die Xbox One mehr Verkäufe erzielt hat, und das wird wohl auch nicht auf Sportspiele a la Fifa oder NBA zutreffen, da sie klassischerweise auf Konsolen gespielt werden, oder auch CoD wo die Konsolenuserbase größer ist.


----------



## DaStash (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Du immer mit Deinen komischen angeblichen "Ursprungsaussagen", das ist wohl immer das letzte Mittel mit dem Du Dich wehren möchtest.
> 
> Ein "Würde mich nicht wundern" ist keine Behauptung!


Du hast wortwörtlich behauptet das PC Spiele sich öfter verkaufen als Xone Spiele und das als Tatsache hingestellt die du bis jetzt nicht beweisen konntest. Und deine Behauptung auf die ich einging hast du mit Doom versucht zu beweisen, von Forza seit mehreren Seiten, trotz mehrfacher Nachfrage KEINE SPUR... Der Grund ist offensichtlich nur du lenkst eben davon ab.^^

Bleib bei Thema, belege bitte dein Gesagtes oder aber höre auf das als Tatsache und Fakt darzustellen und andere unversiertere Nutzer und welche die in dem Thema nicht involviert sind mit solchen alternativ konstruierten Fakten zu irritieren, dass ist nicht sehr professionell, wenn man schon von sich eine gewisse Sachlichkeit beansprucht.  Danke! 

MfG


----------



## RavionHD (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Du hast wortwörtlich behauptet das PC Spiele sich öfter verkaufen als Xone Spiele und das als Tatsache hingestellt die du bis jetzt nicht beweisen konntest. Und deine Behauptung auf die ich einging hast du mit Doom versucht zu beweisen...^^


Ach habe ich das nicht? Sämtliche Zahlen die hier auf Basis der Methode auf welche PCGH verweist sind also alle nonsense oder wie darf ich das verstehen?
Außerdem haben wir nicht nur Doom gepostet, sondern insgesamt 6 AAA Titel.


DaStash schrieb:


> Bleib bei Thema, belege bitte dein Gesagtes oder aber höre auf das als Tatsache und Fakt darzustellen und andere unversiertere Nutzer und welche die in dem Thema nicht involviert sind mit solchen alternativ konstruierten Fakten zu irritieren, dass ist nicht sehr professionell, wenn man schon von sich eine gewisse Sachlichkeit beansprucht.  Danke!
> MfG


Dass so ein Satz von Dir kommt ist wirklich witzig, das Gesagte wurde schon längst belegt und das ist auch für alle ersichtlich, aber Du kannst Dich gerne als einsamer Ritter gegen alle weiter wehren - Du tust Dir damit aber keinen Gefallen.


----------



## Blackout27 (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Also, erst einmal danke für deine sachlichen Einwände.  Man kann es auch ganz kurz halten. Die Theorie, wie eingangs erwähnt, kam von Ravion, soll er das erst einmal fundiert darlegen das es so ist, anhand seines selbst gewählten Beispieles und dann kann man auch weiter reden, alles andere was danach kam ist erst einmal zweitrangig in dem Ausgangs-Zusammenhang.
> 
> MfG



Bitte  Mich interessiert das Verhältnis ja auch. Bin gespannt ob ihr noch zu einem Ergebnis kommt die dieses Verhältnis entpicht (grob).


----------



## DaStash (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Bleib beim Thema, und zeige es bitte wie bei deiner Ursprungsaussage bei Forza auf, danke! 



thehate91 schrieb:


> Bitte  Mich interessiert das Verhältnis ja auch. Bin gespannt ob ihr noch zu einem Ergebnis kommt die dieses Verhältnis entpicht (grob).


Mir würde es schon reichen wenn er endlich mal seine Ursprungsaussage in irgend einer Form belegen würde. 

MfG


----------



## RavionHD (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Bitte  Mich interessiert das Verhältnis ja auch. Bin gespannt ob ihr noch zu einem Ergebnis kommt die dieses Verhältnis entpicht (grob).


Wenn man den Diskussionsverlauf ansieht dann wird man schnell merken dass er an einem Ergebnis nicht interessiert ist -  denn das Ergebnis passt nicht in sein Weltbild, genauso das Ergebnis der Umfrage. Daher wehrt er sich mit allen Mitteln gegen alles was ihm nicht passt.
Wie Du schon richtig festgestellt hast versucht er meinen Satz welcher mit "Würde mich nicht wundern..." als Behauptung darstellen - was einfach nur vollkommen absurd ist.


DaStash schrieb:


> Bleib beim Thema, und zeige es bitte wie bei deiner Ursprungsaussage bei Forza auf, danke!
> Mir würde es schon reichen wenn er endlich mal seine Ursprungsaussage in irgend einer Form belegen würde.
> MfG


Das ist keine Behauptung gewesen, wie @thehate91 Dir schon gesagt hat:


thehate91 schrieb:


> @DaStash
> 1) Ich sehe seine Aussage nicht als Behauptung. Er schreibt ja selber "_Würde mich nicht wundern". Belegen kann man diese Meinung nur mit offiziellen Verkaufszahlen.
> _


Zu FH gibt es keine seriösen Zahlen, daher kann ich hierzu nichts konkretes sagen.


----------



## DaStash (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Wenn man den Diskussionsverlauf ansieht dann wird man schnell merken dass er an einem Ergebnis nicht interessiert ist -  denn das Ergebnis passt nicht in sein Weltbild, genauso das Ergebnis der Umfrage. Daher wehrt er sich mit allen Mitteln gegen alles was ihm nicht passt.
> Wie Du schon richtig festgestellt hast versucht er meinen Satz welcher mit "Würde mich nicht wundern..." als Behauptung darstellen - was einfach nur vollkommen absurd ist.


Du lenkst ab statt mal auf deine Ursprungsaussage Stichwort Forza einzugehen, kommt da jetzt noch etwas konkret darauf Bezogenes? 

MfG


----------



## RavionHD (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Du lenkst ab statt mal auf deine Ursprungsaussage Stichwort Forza einzugehen, kommt da jetzt noch etwas konkret darauf Bezogenes?
> 
> MfG


Also man kann es Dir wohl 100 mal erklären, Du willst es wohl nicht verstehen:
Forza Horizon erscheint auf dem PC via Windows Store - daher gibt es keine konkreten Zahlen wie zu den anderen Beispielen die allesamt auf Steam erschienen sind.


----------



## RtZk (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Doom:
> PS4: 3,5 Millionen
> PC: 2,7 Millionen
> Xbox One: 1,87 Millionen
> ...




3 der 6 Spiele sind nur eben typische PC Spiele, nimmt man da mal (ja ich weiß die Zahlen haben wir nicht, aber es wird ziemlich sicher so sein) COD und Fifa mit rein, sieht es sehr sehr düster für den PC aus, letztendlich ist es sehr Genre abhängig. 
Würdest du mir den gefallen tun und mir die Zahlen für Subnautica raussuchen ?


----------



## Desrupt0r (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Du lenkst ab statt mal auf deine Ursprungsaussage Stichwort Forza einzugehen, kommt da jetzt noch etwas konkret darauf Bezogenes?
> 
> MfG



Er hat gesagt ihn würde es nicht wundern, er hat seine Aussage niemals als Fakt dargestellt. Und die Zahlen von Forza kann er dir nicht liefern, da das Spiel nicht auf Steam verfügbar ist. Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen? Nun hat er dir alle Zahlen zusammengeschrieben um die Verkäufe zu vergleichen, Quelle DSOGaming + PCGH (Methode zur Berechnung der Verkäufe) und du behauptest immer noch das er Cherrypicking betreibt. Ravion hat außerdem gesagt das die meisten Spiele sich am PC besser verkaufen, nicht alle. Du betreibst mindestens genauso "cherrypicking" wenn du Spiele wie CoD und Fifa in deine "allesbeweisende Liste" packst. Von denen wir anhand eines Spieles sogar gezeigt haben, das sich ACO auf dem PC besser verkauft - ohne Uplay!


----------



## Blackout27 (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

@Raven:

Du bist "Steamspy Backer" bedeutet das , dass du Zugriff auf die genauen Verkaufszahlen bei Steam hast? Falls ja wäre es doch eine gute Ausgangslage. Vergleicht erst einmal nur PC Titel die ausschließlich auf Steam angeboten werden (das sollte ja auch die Retailkäufe mit einschließen). 

@DaStash:
Es gibt keine Ursprungsaussage die Raven bzgl. Forza belegen muss. Er vermutet bzw. könnte es sich gut vorstellen was aber nicht begründet werden muss. Ich gehe mal davon aus das er diesen Titel eben genannt hat weil er auf beiden Plattformen populär ist. 
Ich würde vermuten das sich Forza auf der Xbox besser verkauft da ich keine Lust habe spiele über den MS Store zu erwerben (PC). Meine Vermutung kann ich aber nicht belegen sondern nur aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen. 

@Beide:

weitermachen


----------



## DaStash (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Genau so wie es für deine anderen Behauptungen auch keine konkreten Zahlen gibt. Danke das du das jetzt an der Stelle endlich mal einsiehst, damit können wir nun diese leidliche und unnötige Diskussion beenden. 



thehate91 schrieb:


> @Beide:
> 
> weitermachen


Ne sorry, meine Reserven für die Korrekturen solcher Beiträge sind aufgebraucht aber ich bin mir sicher das die von Ravion unerschöpflich sind, so fühlt es sich jedenfalls an. 

p.s.: Gut, ich "vermute" das Ravion absolut Unrecht hat. Brauch ich a nicht belegen warum ich das vermute aber es ist Fakt das es eine Tatsache ist, die ich aber nur vermute. 
Spaß beiseite, das ist einfach Unfug, er hätte es ja von Anfang an einräumen können und dann wäre gut gewesen aber er hat es "versucht" zu beweisen ohne aber konkret auf sein Gesagtes einzugehen, trotz mehrfacher Bitte. Die Intension ist klar und das im Nachinein jetzt umzudeuten zeigt genau das auf was ich "vermute", um mal wieder die Kurve zu kriegen.  

MfG


----------



## Desrupt0r (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RtZk schrieb:


> 3 der 6 Spiele sind nur eben typische PC Spiele, nimmt man da mal (ja ich weiß die Zahlen haben wir nicht, aber es wird ziemlich sicher so sein) COD und Fifa mit rein, sieht es sehr sehr düster für den PC aus, letztendlich ist es sehr Genre abhängig.
> Würdest du mir den gefallen tun und mir die Zahlen für Subnautica raussuchen ?


Welche Spiele empfindest du als PC-Typisch? Für mich eigentlich nur Doom!  

Doom =  PC-Typisch. 
Deus Ex = Unabhängig. 
Dirt 4: Konsolenspiel. 
Fallout 4: Unabhängig. 
Monster Hunter: Konsole. 
Assasins Creed: Konsole. 

Und ja er wird dir Zahlen liefern, da Ravion wenigstens versucht die Diskussion irgendwie zu lösen anstatt absolut alle Zahlen zu verweigern die man DaStash auf den Tisch legt. 
Die Zahlen für Fifa und CoD brauchen wir auch nicht, da ist sicher das sich die Spiele besser auf der Konsole verkaufen. Sind aber auch beides Konsolenspiele. Und Ravion hat nie gesagt das sich JEDES Spiel besser verkauft.


----------



## Desrupt0r (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



thehate91 schrieb:


> @Raven:
> 
> Du bist "Steamspy Backer" bedeutet das , dass du Zugriff auf die genauen Verkaufszahlen bei Steam hast? Falls ja wäre es doch eine gute Ausgangslage. Vergleicht erst einmal nur PC Titel die ausschließlich auf Steam angeboten werden (das sollte ja auch die Retailkäufe mit einschließen).
> 
> ...



Das machen wir seit 3 Tagen. Er akzeptiert keine der Zahlen, und wenn dann stellt er sie als "cherrypicking" hin.


----------



## RavionHD (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



thehate91 schrieb:


> @Raven:
> Du bist "Steamspy Backer" bedeutet das , dass du Zugriff auf die genauen Verkaufszahlen bei Steam hast? Falls ja wäre es doch eine gute Ausgangslage. Vergleicht erst einmal nur PC Titel die ausschließlich auf Steam angeboten werden (das sollte ja auch die Retailkäufe mit einschließen).


Ja das habe ich, wobei die Zahlen nicht 1 zu 1 exakt sind, aber den genauen Verkäufen nachweislich sehr nahe sind. Du kannst mir gerne ein paar Spiele nennen, ich werde die Zahlen dazu gerne posten (mit Screenshots). PCGH und andere große Seiten posten sehr oft Verkaufszahlen basierend auf Steamspy.


thehate91 schrieb:


> @DaStash:
> Es gibt keine Ursprungsaussage die Raven bzgl. Forza belegen muss. Er vermutet bzw. könnte es sich gut vorstellen was aber nicht begründet werden muss. Ich gehe mal davon aus das er diesen Titel eben genannt hat weil er auf beiden Plattformen populär ist.
> Ich würde vermuten das sich Forza auf der Xbox besser verkauft da ich keine Lust habe spiele über den MS Store zu erwerben (PC). Meine Vermutung kann ich aber nicht belegen sondern nur aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen.


Das versuche ich ihm auch zu sagen, aber offensichtlich hat er sonst nichts worauf er rumhacken kann.


DaStash schrieb:


> Genau so wie es für deine anderen Behauptungen auch keine konkreten Zahlen gibt. Danke das du das jetzt an der Stelle endlich mal einsiehst, damit können wir nun diese leidliche und unnötige Diskussion beenden.
> MfG


Es wurden konkrete Zahlen gepostet, und diese Zahlen wurden auf Basis einer Methodik berechnet auf die auch PCGH verweist. Ich weiß dass sie Dir nicht passen weil es einfach nicht in Dein Weltbild passt - aber für jeden ist es vollkommen ersichtlich, und sich dagegen zu wehren zeigt eher Deine Hilflosigkeit.


----------



## RtZk (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Welche Spiele empfindest du als PC-Typisch? Für mich eigentlich nur Doom!
> 
> Doom =  PC-Typisch.
> Deus Ex = Unabhängig.
> ...



Würde ich nicht so unterschreiben, zeigen ja auch schon seine Zahlen, Doom, Monster Hunter und Deus Ex tendieren eher zum PC, dass die PS4 trotzdem viele Verkäufe hat liegt schlicht daran wie verbreitet sie ist.


----------



## RavionHD (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht so unterschreiben, zeigen ja auch schon seine Zahlen, Doom, Monster Hunter und Deus Ex tendieren eher zum PC, dass die PS4 trotzdem viele Verkäufe hat liegt schlicht daran wie verbreitet sie ist.


Klar, sind jetzt, Doom ausgenommen, keine klassischen PC Spiele, gerade Monster Hunter doch nicht, kam ja auch viel später für den PC.


----------



## Blackout27 (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Ja das habe ich, wobei die Zahlen nicht 1 zu 1 exakt sind, aber den genauen Verkäufen nachweislich sehr nahe sind. Du kannst mir gerne ein paar Spiele nennen, ich werde die Zahlen dazu gerne posten (mit Screenshots). PCGH und andere große Seiten posten sehr oft Verkaufszahlen basierend auf Steamspy.



Okay cool! Mich würden die Verkaufszahlen von CS GO und PUBG interessieren. 



DaStash schrieb:


> p.s.: Gut, ich "vermute" das Ravion absolut Unrecht hat. Brauch ich a nicht belegen warum ich das vermute aber es ist Fakt das es eine Tatsache ist, die ich aber nur vermute.
> Spaß beiseite, das ist einfach Unfug, er hätte es ja von Anfang an einräumen können und dann wäre gut gewesen aber er hat es "versucht" zu beweisen ohne aber konkret auf sein Gesagtes einzugehen, trotz mehrfacher Bitte. Die Intension ist klar und das im Nachinein jetzt umzudeuten zeigt genau das auf was ich "vermute", um mal wieder die Kurve zu kriegen.



Gut geschrieben als Schlusspost, der Punkt geht an dich 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich habe in meinen Kundenbestand einen ehemaligen Spieleentwickler. Welche Spiele interessieren euch am meisten, ich habe ihm gerade gefragt ob er an solche Zahlen kommen könnte (für bestimme Entwickler). Er meinte das er mal eine E-Mail schickt mir aber nichts versprechen kann. Die Zahlen scheinen wirklich pures Gold für ein Unternehmen zu sein ^^


----------



## Desrupt0r (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht so unterschreiben, zeigen ja auch schon seine Zahlen, Doom, Monster Hunter und Deus Ex tendieren eher zum PC, dass die PS4 trotzdem viele Verkäufe hat liegt schlicht daran wie verbreitet sie ist.



Die Zahlen zeigen das sich die Spiele am PC besser verkaufen als auf der XBOX. AC und Monster Hunter gehören schon immer auf die Konsole, Monster Hunter war das erste Spiel der Reihe das überhaupt auf dem PC spielbar war.


----------



## DaStash (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht so unterschreiben, zeigen ja auch schon seine Zahlen, Doom, Monster Hunter und Deus Ex tendieren eher zum PC, dass die PS4 trotzdem viele Verkäufe hat liegt schlicht daran wie verbreitet sie ist.


Wenn man sich die typischen populären Multiplattformer anschaut, welche ich auch gepostet hatte, ist das Ergebnis sehr eindeutig.  Das zieht sich dann auch so durch die TOP 20 der Spiele. Und auch bei den Ausnahmen wurde ja schon mehrfach dargelegt, warum die vermeintliche Erkenntnis nichts anderes als eine unbewiesene, konstruierte Vermutung ist die aber beharrlich als Tatsache dargestellt wird. 

MfG


----------



## RavionHD (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RtZk schrieb:


> 3 der 6 Spiele sind nur eben typische PC Spiele, nimmt man da mal (ja ich weiß die Zahlen haben wir nicht, aber es wird ziemlich sicher so sein) COD und Fifa mit rein, sieht es sehr sehr düster für den PC aus, letztendlich ist es sehr Genre abhängig.
> Würdest du mir den gefallen tun und mir die Zahlen für Subnautica raussuchen ?


Gerne, Subnautica steht bei gut ~2,5 Millionen verkauften Einheiten auf dem PC. Das Spiel wurde meines Wissens nach rein digital verkauft - ist ja auch ein eher kleinerer Indietitel soweit ich weiß.
CoD und Fifa sind eben klassische Konsolenspiele, ich vermute auch dass die Verkaufszahlen auf den Konsolen dort höher sind.
@thehate91
CSGO: 44 Millionen mal
PUBG: 63 Millionen mal



DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die typischen populären Multiplattformer anschaut, welche ich auch gepostet hatte, ist das Ergebnis sehr eindeutig.  Das zieht sich dann auch so durch die TOP 20 der Spiele. Und auch bei den Ausnahmen wurde ja schon mehrfach dargelegt, warum die vermeintliche Erkenntnis nichts anderes als eine unbewiesene, konstruierte Vermutung ist die aber beharrlich als Tatsache dargestellt wird.
> MfG


Du hast keine konkreten Zahlen gepostet, nenne mir Spiele die auf Steam erschienen sind und ich nenne Dir gerne die Zahlen. Zu AC:O habe ich bereits Zahlen genannt. Und AC:O ist definitiv ein klassisches großes AAA Spiel, wo der PC höhere Zahlen erreichte wie die Xbox One.


----------



## DaStash (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Gut geschrieben als Schlusspost, der Punkt geht an dich


Danke. 
Allerdings vermute ich nicht das hier Schluss sein wird, dazu müssen erst noch viele Vermutungen aufgestellt werden. Ich vermute mal Ravion wird jetzt nicht aufhören zu vermuten. 

p.s.: Hach wie befreiend, wenn man einfach so Dinge schreiben kann ohne die im Zweifelsfall bei Bedarf belegen zu müssen. 

MfG


----------



## RavionHD (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Danke.
> Allerdings vermute ich nicht das hier Schluss sein wird, dazu müssen erst noch viele Vermutungen aufgestellt werden. Ich vermute mal Ravion wird jetzt nicht aufhören zu vermuten.
> 
> p.s.: Hach wie befreiend, wenn man einfach so Dinge schreiben kann ohne die im Zweifelsfall bei Bedarf belegen zu müssen.
> ...


Es wurde alles belegt was behauptet wurde, aber ich gebe Dir die Chance mir noch zu sagen zu welchen Spielen Du gerne konkrete Zahlen haben möchtest (vorausgesetzt dass sie auf Steam erschienen sind).
Dann kann ich als Steamspy Backer diese gerne hier posten, dann haben wir noch mehr Beispiele.


----------



## -Shorty- (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Ich vermute mal diese ganze Verkaufszahlendiskussion von Spielen ist unter Beachtung des Threadtitels hinfällig.

Dazu hab ich mal wieder etwas herausgesucht, was vermutlich das Ende des Threads besiegelt. 

Attraktivität*Attraktivität (lat. attrahere, an sich ziehen, anziehen‘) ist die Anziehungskraft. Auf Menschen bezogen kann sie sowohl auf äußerlichen Eigenschaften (Schönheit) als auch auf Wesenseigenschaften (Charakter, Geist, Charisma, soziale Stellung) oder auf Materiellem beruhen. Sie wird individuell unterschiedlich bewertet und hängt im Wesentlichen von den Erwartungen des Betrachters ab. Als subjektiver Wert ist sie dem sozialen und gesellschaftlichen Wandel unterworfen.

Quelle: Wiki*


----------



## Blackout27 (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> @thehate91
> CSGO: 44 Millionen mal
> PUBG: 63 Millionen mal



Leck mich am Zückerli sind das viele  Mit so vielen Käufern hätte ich nicht gerechnet und das PUBG so verdammt erfolgreich ist auch nicht (rechne 20€ x 63.000.000 )
Kein wunder das man ab und an Millionen Spieler bei PUBG und CS GO gebannt hat. 
Danke für die Zahlen


----------



## RavionHD (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Leck mich am Zückerli sind das viele  Mit so vielen Käufern hätte ich nicht gerechnet und das PUBG so verdammt erfolgreich ist auch nicht (rechne 20€ x 63.000.000 )
> Kein wunder das man ab und an Millionen Spieler bei PUBG und CS GO gebannt hat.
> Danke für die Zahlen


Kein Problem!
Finde es deshalb dann so witzig dass DaStash behauptet der Landwirtschaftssimulator sei letztes Jahr das erfolgreichste PC Spiel gewesen.
Der Landwirtschaftssimulator (2017) liegt bei gerade mal 630K.


----------



## RtZk (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Die Zahlen zeigen das sich die Spiele am PC besser verkaufen als auf der XBOX. AC und Monster Hunter gehören schon immer auf die Konsole, Monster Hunter war das erste Spiel der Reihe das überhaupt auf dem PC spielbar war.



Ändert nichts daran, dass die PC Spieler das Spiel ganz offensichtlich für sich entdeckt haben. Sonst hätte der PC wohl kaum mehr Verkäufe als die PS4.



RavionHD schrieb:


> Gerne, Subnautica steht bei gut ~2,5 Millionen verkauften Einheiten auf dem PC. Das Spiel wurde meines Wissens nach rein digital verkauft - ist ja auch ein eher kleinerer Indietitel soweit ich weiß.



Danke!, sind ja klasse Zahlen für einen Titel wie diesen  , freut mich für sie und eine Fortsetzung würde sicher auch gut ankommen, dieses Mal dann vielleicht mit größerer Renderreichweite^^.




RavionHD schrieb:


> @thehate91
> CSGO: 44 Millionen mal
> PUBG: 63 Millionen mal



Bei CSGO hätte ich eher in Richtung 100 Millionen erwartet, hm, seltsam, ich kenne wirklich kaum jemanden der kein CSGO hat, PUBG haben da deutlich weniger, wenn auch ebenfalls viele, ist aber ja wie immer nicht gerade relevant was im Umfeld ist^^.


----------



## RavionHD (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Ändert nichts daran, dass die PC Spiel das Spiel ganz offensichtlich für sich entdeckt haben.


Ja, das hat mich auch überrascht, und offensichtlich auch den jeweiligen Publisher, ihr nächstes Spiel wird wohl von Anfang an auf dem PC erscheinen, haben wohl nicht gedacht dass so eine klassische Konsolenmarke so gut auf dem PC ankommt.


----------



## DaStash (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Kein Problem!
> Finde es deshalb dann so witzig dass DaStash behauptet der Landwirtschaftssimulator sei letztes Jahr das erfolgreichste PC Spiel gewesen.
> Der Landwirtschaftssimulator (2017) liegt bei gerade mal 630K.


Ich habe einen konkreten Artikel zitiert, wenn Dir also der Inhalt des Artikels nicht schmeckt, dann melde Dich doch bitte bei der Quelle und teile mit dieser deine fundierten Vermutungen. 
Ansonsten mal ein sachlicher Hinweis auf eine erneute Fehldarstellungen.: Du vergleichst ein 2017 Produkt mit einem 2012, siehe CS:GO aber mache ruhig weiter mit deinen Vermutungen, ist wirklich vergleichbar und fundiert. 

MfG


----------



## Desrupt0r (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich habe einen konkreten Artikel zitiert, wenn Dir also der Inhalt des Artikels nicht schmeckt, dann melde Dich doch bitte bei der Quelle und teile mit dieser deine fundierten Vermutungen.
> Ansonsten mal ein sachlicher Hinweis auf eine erneute Fehldarstellungen.: Du vergleichst ein 2017 Produkt mit einem 2012, siehe CS:GO aber mache ruhig weiter mit deinen Vermutungen, ist wirklich vergleichbar und fundiert.
> 
> MfG



PUBG.


----------



## DaStash (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Er hat zwei Beispiele genannt, hast du gelesen oder?

MfG


----------



## RavionHD (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich habe einen konkreten Artikel zitiert, wenn Dir also der Inhalt des Artikels nicht schmeckt, dann melde Dich doch bitte bei der Quelle und teile mit dieser deine fundierten Vermutungen.
> Ansonsten mal ein sachlicher Hinweis auf eine erneute Fehldarstellungen.: Du vergleichst ein 2017 Produkt mit einem 2012, siehe CS:GO aber mache ruhig weiter mit deinen Vermutungen, ist wirklich vergleichbar und fundiert.
> 
> MfG


PUBG erschien im März 2017 und war 2017 das meistverkaufte PC Spiel.
Aber ja, in Deiner Welt hat sich der Landwirtschaftssimulator häufiger verkauft.


DaStash schrieb:


> Er hat zwei Beispiele genannt, hast du gelesen oder?
> MfG


Und Du weißt schon dass thehate91 nach den Zahlen von CS:GO gefragt hat, oder?
Dass CS:GO nicht 2017 erschienen ist ist denke ich jedem hier bewusst.


----------



## Desrupt0r (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Er hat zwei Beispiele genannt, hast du gelesen oder?
> 
> MfG



Ja hat er. Jetzt hast du dir natürlich das ältere Spiel genommen und die Aussage wieder ins Lächerliche gezogen, kann doch nicht dein Ernst sein  PUBG reicht doch um deine Aussage das der Landwirtschaftssimulator das meistverkaufte PC-Spiel ist zu entkräften.


----------



## DaStash (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Wie gesagt, du kannst es noch öfter falsch darstellen nur wird es dadurch nicht richtiger. Ich habe einen "Artikel zitiert". Also, wenn du mit dessen Inhalt nicht einverstanden bist, dann wende Dich bitte an die entsprechende Quelle und äußere da deine Vermutungen. 


Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Ja hat er.


Gut, hälst du also den genannten Vergleich für plausibel, bitte mal ganz einfach mit ja oder nein antworten, danke.

MfG


----------



## RavionHD (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, du kannst es noch öfter falsch darstellen nur wird es dadurch nicht richtiger. Ich habe einen "Artikel zitiert". Also, wenn du mit dessen Inhalt nicht einverstanden bist, dann wende Dich bitte an die entsprechende Quelle und äußere da deine Vermutungen.
> MfG


Du hast eine Quelle gepostet die Zahlen aus dem Retailhandel entnimmt, und schon damals habe ich Dir das gesagt und Dich korrigiert, jedoch hast Du 4 Seiten vorher wieder behauptet der Landwirtschaftssimulator sei das meistverkaufte PC Spiel.
Du willst einfach nicht dazulernen.


DaStash schrieb:


> Gut, hälst du also den genannten Vergleich für plausibel, bitte mal ganz einfach mit ja oder nein antworten, danke.
> MfG


Du musst wirklich verzweifelt sein...


----------



## Desrupt0r (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Du hast eine Quelle gepostet die Zahlen aus dem Retailhandel entnimmt, und schon damals habe ich Dir das gesagt und Dich korrigiert, jedoch hast Du 4 Seiten vorher wieder behauptet der Landwirtschaftssimulator sei das meistverkaufte PC Spiel.
> Du willst einfach nicht dazulernen.



Hast du mir seine Quelle als Link? Finde sie leider nicht.


----------



## DaStash (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Ravion, wenn man Vermutungen, so wie du schriebst, eh nicht belegen braucht frage ich mich, warum du hier eigentlich so viel schreibst? 
! Achtung ! ---> rhetorische Frage. 

MfG


----------



## Desrupt0r (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, du kannst es noch öfter falsch darstellen nur wird es dadurch nicht richtiger. Ich habe einen "Artikel zitiert". Also, wenn du mit dessen Inhalt nicht einverstanden bist, dann wende Dich bitte an die entsprechende Quelle und äußere da deine Vermutungen.
> 
> Gut, hälst du also den genannten Vergleich für plausibel, bitte mal ganz einfach mit ja oder nein antworten, danke.
> 
> MfG



Der Vergleich mit CSGO? Nein.
Der Vergleich mit PUBG? Ja.
Es ging aber hier um keinen Vergleich, thehate91 wollte nur die Zahlen sehen..


----------



## RavionHD (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Hast du mir seine Quelle als Link? Finde sie leider nicht.


Gerne, das hat er gepostet:
Spiele-Verkaufszahlen Oktober 2017: Crash Bandicoot ueberholt Destiny 2 - GamesWirtschaft.de

Dann habe ich ihm gleich darauf erklärt dass der BIU Sales Award nur Retailzahlen nennt und darauf verwiesen: BIU Sales Awards | Video Game Sales Wiki | FANDOM powered by Wikia

Offenbar will er einfach nicht dazulernen.


DaStash schrieb:


> Ravion, wenn man Vermutungen, so wie du schriebst, eh nicht belegen braucht frage ich mich, warum du hier eigentlich so viel schreibst?
> ! Achtung ! ---> rhetorische Frage.
> 
> MfG


Nur blöd dass ich alles belegt habe, und Du Sachen behauptest die nachweislich falsch sind.


----------



## DaStash (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Der Vergleich mit CSGO? Nein.


Ok, danke für deine Mithilfe und das du zustimmst das Ravions Vergleich diesbezüglich nicht plausibel ist. Das kann man dann jetzt hier abschließend so stehen lassen. 

MfG


----------



## Desrupt0r (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ok, danke für deine Mithilfe und das du zustimmst das Ravions Vergleich diesbezüglich nicht plausibel ist. Das kann man dann jetzt hier abschließend so stehen lassen.
> 
> MfG



Sag mal liest du nur das was in dein Weltbild passt? **zensiert**? Ich habe unten gesagt das es kein Vergleich war, sondern er die Zahlen für thehate91 geliefert hat.. ich weiß einfach nicht ob du dich mit Absicht **zensiert** oder das hier alles Ernst meinst, langsam wirds wirklich lächerlich.



*INU-Edit: Kommt schon Leute, spart euch doch bitte die persönlichen Angriffe/Beleidigungen!*


----------



## RavionHD (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Also meine Vermutung ist, dass er den Thread durch konsequentes Spammen zerstören will, weil ihm allein die Umfrage und das Ergebnis nicht passt, Nur blöd für ihn dass wir schon ein eindeutiges Ergebnis haben.


----------



## DaStash (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Sag mal liest du nur das was in dein Weltbild passt? Bist du nur am trollen? Ich habe unten gesagt das es kein Vergleich war, sondern er die Zahlen für thehate91 geliefert hat.. ich weiß einfach nicht ob du dich mit Absicht dumm stellst und trollst oder das hier alles Ernst meinst, langsam wirds wirklich lächerlich.


Also, es gibt jetzt wirklich keinen Grund unsachlich zu werden. Darüber hinaus stimmst du mir ja zu, dass bei den genannten Beispiel von Ravion 50% also die Hälfte falsch sind, dennoch behauptet er immer noch und unverblühmt das 100% seiner Vermutungen Tatsachen sind und ignoriert "sämtliche" Einwände diesbezüglich. Also finde den Fehler. 



RavionHD schrieb:


> Also meine Vermutung ist, dass er den Thread durch konsequentes Spammen zerstören will, weil ihm allein die Umfrage und das Ergebnis nicht passt, Nur blöd für ihn dass wir schon ein eindeutiges Ergebnis haben.


Nun, ich mache es kurz und spare meine Worte und zitiere an der Stelle lieber deinen Mitstreiter.:


Desrupt0r schrieb:


> ...langsam wirds wirklich lächerlich.


Denn anderes kann man das Resumée bei 31 Teilnehmern nicht werten, so mal es zu keinem Zeitpunkt in irgend einer Form deine Ursprungsthese belegt. 
Aber lass mich raten, dass war gar keine These, sondern eine Vermutung und du bist gar nicht RavionHD, sondern Manuel Neuer. 

MfG


----------



## RavionHD (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Es ist hier für jeden ersichtlich was passiert.
Sowohl in Bezug auf den Ausgang der Umfrage, als auch in puncto Verkaufszahlen liegst Du nachweislich falsch, aber anstatt die Niederlage einzugestehen, und freundlich zu sagen dass man sich geirrt hat, versuchst Du durch konsequentes Spammen davon abzulenken. Das ist ein sehr schäbiger Diskussionsstil.

Und für jeden hier ersichtlich.

Aber ja, in Deiner Welt ist der Landwirtschatssimulator das meistverkaufte PC Spiel 2017 (und nicht PUBG) und die Xbox Konsole für PC Spieler die attraktivere Konsole, ich weiß schon...


----------



## DaStash (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Kurzer Faktenchek:


RavionHD schrieb:


> Aber ja, in Deiner Welt ist der Landwirtschftasimulator das meistverkaufte PC Spiel 2017 (und nicht PUBG)


Unwahrheit Nummer 23, denn ich habe lediglich eine Quelle zitiert die das gesagt und mit off. Zahlen belegt hat und ein Querverweis zu PUBG ist zu keinem Zeitpunkt gefallen. 


> und die Xbox Konsole für PC Spieler die attraktivere, ich weiß schon...


Unwahrheit Nummer 24, denn das habe ich zu keinem Zeitpunkt so geschrieben oder dargestellt, ansonsten bitte her mit den Links wo ich das "so geschrieben habe".

Du schnallst nicht das du deine eigene Glaubwürdigkeit durch solche Falschaussagen/ Unwahrheiten/ Lügen selber untergräbst. 
Du wirst keine dieser Behauptungen mit Zitaten von mir belegen können, weil ich das so zu keinem Zeitpunkt jemals hier noch sonst wo geschrieben hatte.

Das ist unschön, reklamierst du doch immer einer gewisse Sachlichkeit für Dich, wozu also solche offensichtlichen Falschbehauptungen? Enttäuschend Ravion, wirklich enttäuschend.^^

MfG


----------



## -Shorty- (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Es ist hier für jeden ersichtlich was passiert.
> Sowohl in Bezug auf den Ausgang der Umfrage, als auch in puncto Verkaufszahlen liegst Du nachweislich falsch, aber anstatt die Niederlage einzugestehen, und freundlich zu sagen dass man sich geirrt hat, versuchst Du durch konsequentes Spammen davon abzulenken. Das ist ein sehr schäbiger Diskussionsstil.



Wir könnten auch eine Umfrage dazu starten, die keine Erkenntnis bringt. Sowas wie:

Grün oder Rot ? Welche Farbe ist fürs Autofahren wichtiger?
Schoko oder Vanille ? Welches Eis ist für Kleinkinder attraktiver?
Sommer oder Winter ? Welche Jahreszeit ist für Sportler attraktiver?
Oben oder Unten ? Wo ist der Fahrstuhl gerade?
Heiß oder Kalt? Muss ich zum Arzt?

Ich hab jetzt leider keine Zeit mehr  muss jetzt nach Hause, hab Feierabend.


----------



## Blackout27 (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Nanouk meinte gerade zu mir er geht in den Hungerstreik wenn ihr jetzt nicht aufhört :/





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Ich wollte nur die Zahlen wissen aus eigenen Interesse auch bzgl. des Steam Marktplatz.


----------



## DaStash (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

sry doppel


----------



## RavionHD (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Kurzer Faktenchek:
> Unwahrheit Nummer 23, denn ich habe lediglich eine Quelle zitiert die das gesagt und mit off. Zahlen belegt hat und ein Querverweis zu PUBG ist zu keinem Zeitpunkt gefallen.


Hast Du Deine eigenen Unwahrheiten mitgezählt?
Mein lieber Freund, ich habe Dir schon auf Seite 17 (!!!) gesagt dass Deine Quelle bloß Retailfassungen zählt, also man sollte doch bitte in der Lage sein 1 und 1 zusammenzuzählen.


DaStash schrieb:


> Unwahrheit Nummer 24, denn das habe ich zu keinem Zeitpunkt so geschrieben oder dargestellt, ansonsten bitte her mit den Links wo ich das "so geschrieben habe".


Tatsächlich? Dan stimmst Du mir also zu dass die PS4 für die Mehrheit der PC Spieler die attraktivere Konsole ist? Darf ich das so verstehen?


DaStash schrieb:


> Du schnallst nicht das du deine eigene Glaubwürdigkeit durch solche Falschaussagen/ Unwahrheiten/ Lügen selber untergräbst.
> Du wirst keine dieser Behauptungen mit Zitaten von mir belegen können, weil ich das so zu keinem Zeitpunkt jemals hier noch sonst wo geschrieben hatte.
> Das ist unschön, reklamierst du doch immer einer gewisse Sachlichkeit für Dich, wozu also solche offensichtlichen Falschbehauptungen? Enttäuschend Ravion, wirklich enttäuschend.^^
> MfG


Ich habe auch nicht gesagt dass Du das behauptet hast, sondern gehe aufgrund Deiner bisherigen Kommentare davon aus dass Du so denkst, und das tut wohl quasi jeder hier der Dich einigermaßen kennt.
Ich zitiere mal jemanden mit dem ich durchaus nicht selten Meinungsverschiedenheiten hatte, aber in Bezug auf Dich wohl absolut Recht hat, das war eine Antwort von ihm auf Dich auf Seite 4:


Auron1902 schrieb:


> Mit dir zu diskutieren macht wenig Sinn und ist im Endeffekt nur Zeitverschwendung du beharrst eben auf deinem Punkt der faktisch nicht nachweisbar ist, es gibt einen 40 Millionen Einheiten Unterschied (wenn man jetzt die Verkaufszahlen der Xbox hocheinschätzt) zwischen der PS4 und der Xbox. Du hast den Konsolenthread in den letzten Tagen damit zugespamt das die One X mehr Leistung bietet, mehr Features hat und Exklusivspiele eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen das ist nix anderes als dumpfes Fanboygelaber.


----------



## Desrupt0r (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Fühlt sich hier langsam an wie ein Acid-Loop!


----------



## DaStash (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

doppelpost, sry


----------



## -Shorty- (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Fühlt sich hier langsam an wie ein Acid-Loop!


Das liegt an den unqualifizierten Beiträgen, Tierbildern und OT- Einwürfen.


----------



## DaStash (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

doppelpost, sry


----------



## RavionHD (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Jop, hatte ich ihm anfänglich auch schon versucht zu erklären, davon ab, es ist egal was für eine Umfrage man macht, Ravion wird diese immer zu seinen Gunsten deuten, genau so wie er Aussagen Dritter konstruieren und verfälschen/fälschen muss um seine Vermutungen zu untermauern, wie man ein Stück weiter oben ja gut sehen kann.^^


Inwiefern habe ich diese Umfrage zu meinem Gunsten gedeutet? 


DaStash schrieb:


> Da hast du Recht und der Hunger kann einem schon einmal vergehen, wenn Diskussionsteilnehmer es nötig haben Aussagen von anderen zu verfälschen um den eigenen Standpunkt damit zu untermauern.
> Und das obwohl man ja Vermutungen eigentlich gar nicht belegen muss aber das scheint wohl situationsabhängig zu sein.
> So, jetzt aber...
> MfG


Hmm, stimmt, merkt man ja anhand der letzten Beiträge wer was macht, Du nimmst Sätze von anderen und drehst sie Dir so um wie sie Dir gefällt, das konnte man beim Thema Verkaufszahlen gut erkennen wo Du auf CS:GO rumgeritten hast.
Und keine Sorge, es ist für jeden ersichtlich wer was belegt hat, und wer eben *nichts *belegt hat.


----------



## DaStash (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Wir könnten auch eine Umfrage dazu starten, die keine Erkenntnis bringt. Sowas wie:
> 
> Grün oder Rot ? Welche Farbe ist fürs Autofahren wichtiger?
> Schoko oder Vanille ? Welches Eis ist für Kleinkinder attraktiver?
> ...


Jop, hatte ich ihm anfänglich auch schon versucht zu erklären, davon ab, es ist egal was für eine Umfrage man macht, Ravion wird diese immer zu seinen Gunsten deuten, genau so wie er Aussagen Dritter konstruieren und verfälschen/fälschen muss um seine Vermutungen zu untermauern, wie man ein Stück weiter oben ja gut sehen kann.^^ 



thehate91 schrieb:


> ...




Da hast du Recht und der Hunger kann einem schon einmal vergehen, wenn Diskussionsteilnehmer es nötig haben Aussagen von anderen zu verfälschen um den eigenen Standpunkt damit zu untermauern. 
Und das obwohl man ja Vermutungen eigentlich gar nicht belegen muss aber das scheint wohl situationsabhängig zu sein.  

So, jetzt aber... 



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Das liegt an den unqualifizierten Beiträgen, Tierbildern und OT- Einwürfen.


Ja genau, was soll das bitte mit dem Hund und den Acid Einwurf, tzzz. 

Ne Spaß beiseite aber gegen Ravions Beiträge kann man halt nichts machen.
Ok, nochmal Spaß beiseite, keine Schnappatmung kriegen Ravion, dass betrifft ja nur 50% der Beiträge.  
Anm.: Hoffentlich sind die Smilies eindeutig genug. 

@hate
Nicht bös gemeint, süßer Wauwau. 

MfG


----------



## hks1981 (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Nanouk meinte gerade zu mir er geht in den Hungerstreik wenn ihr jetzt nicht aufhört :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voll lieb


----------



## RavionHD (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> ....


Gibt es einen Grund wieso Du Deine alten Beiträge löscht, und diese dann in ein neues kopierst?


----------



## hks1981 (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Ihr seht das alle ein wenig eng hier. Ravion wollte hier keine Umfrage starten und dann bestimmt auch nicht 20 Seiten nur Streiten oder Diskutieren. Es ist ihm auch nicht darum gegangen Weltweit welche Konsole nun Attraktiver ist sondern er wollte es hier in der Community erfahren mehr nicht. Finde es auch Interessant, was hier die Pcler eher einsetzen und verwenden. Daher hört doch jetzt auf auf Ravion einzuprügeln. Hier gab es schon viel doofere Umfragen die nicht bekritelt wurden. 

Für mich ist eine Tedenz hier erekennbar und mehr wollte er auch sicherlich nicht wissen. Also seit doch wieder alles etwas ruhiger unt entspannter ohne Zeigefinger, denn wir wollen doch alle nur Diskutieren und uns gegenseitig Helfen oder Erfahrungen austauschen mehr soll das Forum nicht sein.


----------



## hks1981 (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Grund wieso Du Deine alten Beiträge löscht, und diese dann in ein neues kopierst?



Ja weil er eventuell über die Strenge geschlagen hat und dann gleich alles rauslöscht ohne dies jetzt zu editieren. Kommt schon, seit wieder Nett zu einander. Ich lese so gerne über Posts dnen ihr schreibt oft gute Sachen, daher bleiben wir einfach dabei


----------



## Desrupt0r (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Grund wieso Du Deine alten Beiträge löscht, und diese dann in ein neues kopierst?



Blöde Aussagen vernichten


----------



## RavionHD (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Blöde Aussagen vernichten


Nun, dann müsste er aber fast sämtliche Beiträge von sich löschen.

Aber gut, eventuell mal B2T, den aktuellen Zwischenstand der Umfrage würde ich als sehr eindeutig bezeichnen, und genau das was ich letztendlich auch erwartet habe.
Ich werde diese Umfrage auch in einem großen englishsprachigen Forum machen, aber ich gehe von einem sehr ähnlichem Ergebnis aus.


----------



## Desrupt0r (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Nun, dann müsste er aber fast sämtliche Beiträge von sich löschen.
> 
> Aber gut, eventuell mal B2T, den aktuellen Zwischenstand der Umfrage würde ich als sehr eindeutig bezeichnen, und genau das was ich letztendlich auch erwartet habe.
> Ich werde diese Umfrage auch in einem großen englishsprachigen Forum machen, aber ich gehe von einem sehr ähnlichem Ergebnis aus.



Aber das gehört doch nicht zur UrSPrUnGsThESe1!


----------



## DaStash (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



hks1981 schrieb:


> Ja weil er eventuell über die Strenge geschlagen hat und dann gleich alles rauslöscht ohne dies jetzt zu editieren. Kommt schon, seit wieder Nett zu einander. Ich lese so gerne über Posts dnen ihr schreibt oft gute Sachen, daher bleiben wir einfach dabei


Nö, ich habe nichts gelöscht sondern nur zusammengefasst um DPs zu vermeiden. 
Zu deinem oberen Post, wenn es denn so wäre, wäre alles gut aber ursprünglich ging es nicht darum, was konkret aus einem völlig anderen Thread hervorgeht aber das muss er jetzt abstreiten, da er sich da rhetorisch leider in eine Sackgasse manövriert hat, weswegen man es so gut sein lassen kann. Ich persönlich denke ja das user die es als notwendig erachten auf die persönliche Ebene zu gehen es schwer haben, nett bzw. wieder nett zu anderen usern zu sein aber ich lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren, denn, es handelt sich hier schließlich nur um eine Vermutung.  *insider*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Aber das gehört doch nicht zur UrSPrUnGsThESe1!


Übereinstimmung Nummer zwei, geht doch mit Dir.  

MfG


----------



## Taonris (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Nun, dann müsste er aber fast sämtliche Beiträge von sich löschen.
> 
> Aber gut, eventuell mal B2T, den aktuellen Zwischenstand der Umfrage würde ich als sehr eindeutig bezeichnen, und genau das was ich letztendlich auch erwartet habe.
> Ich werde diese Umfrage auch in einem großen englishsprachigen Forum machen, aber ich gehe von einem sehr ähnlichem Ergebnis aus.



DaStash weigert sich von seinem Standpunkt abzuweichen mit ihm zu diskutieren ist gleich sinnvoll wie mit dir zu deinen alten Glanzzeiten Ravion. Die PS4 ist die attraktivere Konsole für sämtliche Zielgruppen da können wir noch so viele Umfragen starten an den Fakten ändern die nix, die Verkaufszahlen sprechen Bände.


----------



## RavionHD (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Aber das gehört doch nicht zur UrSPrUnGsThESe1!



Da hast Du natürlich Recht, das habe ich glatt vergessen.
Wenn nichts mehr hilft, gibt es ja die "Ursprungsthese".

Aber nun ist ja alles geklärt.



Auron1902 schrieb:


> DaStash weigert sich von seinem Standpunkt abzuweichen mit ihm zu diskutieren ist gleich sinnvoll wie mit dir zu deinen alten Glanzzeiten Ravion. Die PS4 ist die attraktivere Konsole für sämtliche Zielgruppen da können wir noch so viele Umfragen starten an den Fakten ändern die nix, die Verkaufszahlen sprechen Bände.


Ich gebe zu eine Zeit in der Hinsicht auch nervig gewesen zu sein, aber doch nicht in diesem Umfang.
Ich ließ ja gerne mit mir reden, auch wenn ich oft eine andere Sichtweise hatte, aber so faktenresistent war ich nun auch nicht.


----------



## DaStash (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Auron1902 schrieb:


> Die PS4 ist die attraktivere Konsole für sämtliche Zielgruppen


Das war vorher schon klar, während dieser Umfrage und danach auch und wird bzw. wurde auch von niemanden in irgend einer Form abgestritten, weshalb ja auch zu Recht die Sinnhaftigkeit dieser Umfrage, vor allem im Bezug zur eigentlichen These, von einigen hier schon festgestellt wurde. 

Oder so wie shorty es feststellte.:
Blau oder Rot, was ist röter?

Aber gut das wir uns jetzt "alle" in dem Punkt einig sind, das Rav mit dieser Umfrage das festgestellt hat, was alle schon wussten, gibt ja so Verkaufsszahlen und Plattformstatistiken, nämlich das die PS4 die beliebtere Konsole ist. 

So gesehen war das gar keine Umfrage mit dem Zweck ein Ergebnis zu bekommen, dass gab es ja schließlich schon, nein, es war eine sozial media team-building Maßnahme zwischen den PCGH usern, um die Interaktivität und Kommunikation dieser zu fördern und auch vor allem zu fordern, was wirklich ausgesprochen gut gelungen ist. In diesem Sinne danke für dein Engagement RAV, eine wirklich Bereicherung also das was du wirklich bezwecken wolltest. Und auch vorbildlich damit nicht hausieren zu gehen und deine guten Absichten nicht so nach außen zu tragen, was halt sehr für deine zurückhaltende und besonnenen Art spricht. Weiter so. 



RavionHD schrieb:


> aber so faktenresistent war ich nun auch nicht.


Man könnte meinen, dass das Wort nach Dir definiert wurde, wenn man damals bei den zahlreichen PC=günstiger als Konsolen Debatten beiwohnen konnte. Nichts für Ungut. 
Aber schön wie du jetzt mal wieder, achtung Fahne drehe Dich, "Vermutungen", die du ja nicht belegen brauchst nach deiner Aussage, als "Fakten darstellst". Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier, alles zurück auf Anfang. 



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Wenn PS4 beliebter bei PC-Spielern, dann XBox beliebter bei Konsolenspielern?


Na zeig mal her wo ich das "so" geschrieben habe. 

MfG


----------



## Desrupt0r (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Das war vorher schon klar, während dieser Umfrage und danach auch und wird bzw. wurde auch von niemanden in irgend einer Form abgestritten, weshalb ja auch zu Recht die Sinnhaftigkeit dieser Umfrage, vor allem im Bezug zur eigentlichen These, von einigen hier schon festgestellt wurde.
> 
> Oder so wie shorty es feststellte.:
> Blau oder Rot, was ist röter?
> ...



Ach, bist du nicht mehr bei deiner Meinung: Wenn PS4 beliebter bei PC-Spielern, dann XBox beliebter bei Konsolenspielern?


----------



## hks1981 (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

@DaStash Umfragen kann man nicht veralgemeinen weil eben viele Faktoren mitspielen. Frag mal im Xbox Forum nach welche Konsole neben dem PC nutzen und genauso in einem Forum der PS. Da hast du es genau umgekehrt. Daher hatte Ravion nur hier erfahren wollen, was auf der PCGHX Seite lieber verwendet wird.


----------



## RavionHD (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Ach, bist du nicht mehr bei deiner Meinung: Wenn PS4 beliebter bei PC-Spielern, dann XBox beliebter bei Konsolenspielern?



Genau das hat er behauptet:


DaStash schrieb:


> Das ist nun einmal die Folgelogik, wenn PC Spieler aus genannten Gründen vermehrt zu PS4 greifen, bedeutet das im "Umkehrschluss" das nicht PC-Spieler öfter(weniger vermehrt) zur X1 greifen.





DaStash schrieb:


> Na zeig mal her wo ich das "so" geschrieben habe.
> MfG


Ups...


----------



## DaStash (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Genau das hat er behauptet:
> 
> 
> 
> Ups...


Alles klar, jetzt verstehe ich, du kapierst nicht was ich da geschrieben habe?

Also, fassen wir zusammen.:


Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Wenn PS4 beliebter bei PC-Spielern,* dann XBox beliebter bei Konsolenspielern?*


Und begründen tust du das hiermit:


			
				DaStash schrieb:
			
		

> _Das ist nun einmal die Folgelogik, wenn PC Spieler aus genannten Gründen vermehrt zu PS4 greifen, bedeutet das im "Umkehrschluss" das nicht PC-Spieler öfter(weniger vermehrt) zur X1 greifen._


Dabei habe ich überhaupt nicht gesagt das "XBox beliebter bei Konsolenspielern"
sondern!!!
"das nicht PC-Spieler öfter(weniger vermehrt) zur X1 greifen(als PC Spieler). Das heißt mit Nichten das nicht-Konsolen Spieler generell öfter zur X1 greifen, wie ihr es euch hier zusammenfantasiert und falsch darstellt(aus welcher Intension auch immer^^). Aus dem Grunde hatte ich extra "weniger vermehrt" geschrieben, was sich schlicht darauf bezieht das wenn PC-Spieler öfter zur PS4 greifen, "Wert A", Konsolenspieler im Umkehrschluss "weniger vermehrt/ oft" zur PS4 greifen. Das heißt aber *nicht *das Konsolenspieler generell öfter zur X1 greifen und das habe ich auch *so nicht geschrieben*. Hätte ich das gemeint, hätte ich es auch so geschrieben, weil ich im Gegensatz zu Dir bei klaren Sachverhalten nicht um den heißen Brei reden muss. 

Also, dass nächste Mal wenn ihr hier Seiten langen Spam produziert, einfach weil ihr etwas falsch verstanden habt, dann fragt doch vorher nach und wir hätten uns hier die Diskussion ersparen können. 

In diesem Sinne danke für die Beihilfe zur Aufklärung eurer Falschannahme und.: Ups... 

MfG


----------



## RavionHD (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Nein nein mein lieber Freund, jetzt bleib schön bei Deiner "Ursprungsthese", Du hast gesagt:


DaStash schrieb:


> Er sagt das PC Spieler eher zur PS4 als zur One X greifen, was im Umkehrschluss bedeutet, dass "nicht PC Spieler=A" öfter zur X1 greifen als "PC Spieler=B".


 Und damit ist alles eindeutig.


----------



## Desrupt0r (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

DaStash: Ursprünglich hat er behauptet PC-Gamer würde eher zur PS4 greifen und würden nur eine extrem kleine Minderheit darstellen als nicht PC Gamer also Konsolen only spieler aber um das herauszufinden müsste man die letzte Gruppe auch befragen und dann die beiden Resultate miteinander vergleichen. Wenn dann das Resultat hier höher ausfallen würde, wäre seine Theorie bestätigt so aber wissen wir jetzt nur das was wir vorher schon wussten, dass die PS4 beliebter als die X1 ist. 

DaStash: Er sagt das PC Spieler eher zur PS4 als zur One X greifen, was im Umkehrschluss bedeutet, dass "nicht PC Spieler=A" öfter zur X1 greifen als "PC Spieler=B".

DaStash: Weil er gesagt hat das es für PC Spieler fast sinnlos ist eine One X zu kaufen, dass bedeutet im Umkehrschluss das es für nicht-PC Spieler sinnvoller ist und deshalb müsste bei einer Umfrage der Wert unter den X1 usern nach Ravions These bei PC-Spieler niedriger ausfallen als bei nicht-PC also Konsolen only Spielern und um das herauszufinden, musst du diese beiden Gruppen befragen, nicht nur die eine, und diese beiden ermittelten Werte dann miteinander vergleichen. Der hier ermittelte Wert müsste der PS4 user müsste dann höher ausfallen als bei der anderen Gruppe um Ravions These zu beweisen, was aber nicht geht wenn man nur die eine Gruppe befragt. Ich kann es wirklich nicht simpler erläutern. 

**zensiert**


----------



## DaStash (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Öfter als Wert B bedeutet nicht das es "gesamt" also Wert A öfter ist , sondern nur größer als, auch wenn du das immer noch nicht verstehen und lieber falsch darstellen möchtest. Sorry Ravion, aber da hast du einfach einen Gedankenknicks. Was ich nur nicht verstehe ist deine mangelnde Einsicht, obwohl ich Dir das schon mehrfach und jetzt zum Schluss noch einmal dargestellt habe. Aber gut das eure Falschannahme hier zum Schluss noch einmal so hervorgehoben wird. 



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> ...


  Deine Einwürfe sind nicht konstruktiv. Du hast etwas behauptet was ich eindeutig belegt und als Falschbehauptung enttarnt habe und dennoch wiederholst du diesen Schmarn und wirst persönlich. Wenn du keine Lust auf einer sachlichen Auseinandersetzung hast, lasse es einfach. Ich habe zu keinem Zeitpunkt gesagt das nicht Konsolenspieler "öfter" zu X1 greifen als Pc-Spieler. Wenn ihr wirklich Argumente und fundierte Fakten hättet müsstet ihr nicht so eine schmierige Rhetorik verwenden um mit dem Mittel der Verunglimpfung eure Fehlinterpretation verschleiern zu müssen.

MfG


----------



## RavionHD (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Was Du gesagt hast ist eindeutig:


DaStash schrieb:


> Er sagt das PC Spieler eher zur PS4 als zur One X greifen, was im Umkehrschluss bedeutet, dass "nicht PC Spieler=A" öfter zur X1 greifen als "PC Spieler=B".


Und jetzt widersprichst Du Dich mehrfach hintereinander.
Vielleicht einfach mal zugeben dass Deine "Ursprungsthese" einfach nur Unsinn war. Damit zeigt sich dann aber dass Du uns gut 20 Seiten mit irgendwas beschäftigt und verwirrt hast woran Du selber nicht geglaubt hast, sehr kurios.


----------



## DaStash (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Es ist ganz klar, und da könnt ihr euch jetzt noch so sehr amüsieren, ihr habt es gerade mehrfach gequoted, dass ihr einer Falschannahme unterliegt. Beunruhigend daran ist allerdings, dass ihr trotz der zahlreichen Erläuterungen und Erklärungsversuche diesbezüglich, euren gedanklichen Irrweg nicht verlasst, verlassen könnt oder aber verlassen wollt. 
Erwachsen ist das jedenfalls nicht. 

MfG


----------



## hks1981 (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Jetz hört aber mal auf! Lest das was dastash geschrieben hat in ruhe dann ergibt es einen Sinn. Es wurde falsch verstanden, er hat es erklärt und nun ist es gut hier oder? Wie viele Seiten muss denn das noch gehen? Hier kann man außer der Disku seit Seite 3 nichts vernünftiges mehr lesen, echt schade....


----------



## RavionHD (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



hks1981 schrieb:


> Jetz hört aber mal auf! Lest das was dastash geschrieben hat in ruhe dann ergibt es einen Sinn. Es wurde falsch verstanden, er hat es erklärt und nun ist es gut hier oder? Wie viele Seiten muss denn das noch gehen? Hier kann man außer der Disku seit Seite 3 nichts vernünftiges mehr lesen, echt schade....


Das Problem ist dass er uns damit vorher seitenweise verwirrt hat, nicht nur mich und Desrupt0r, sondern gefühlt das halbe Forum, und nun versucht er uns etwas zu erklären was mit seiner "Ursprungsthese", wie er es gerne nennt, nicht viel am Hut hat, aber gut.


----------



## hks1981 (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Danke.
> Offensichtlich, leider, besteht aber Null Bereitschaft dazu.
> 
> MfG



Ich habe es vorher auch falsch verstanden, aber dann hast du es erklärt und macht auch einen Sinn. Daher sollte das doch jetzt klar sein und alle wieder im Modus Umfrage weiter machen können.


----------



## DaStash (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



hks1981 schrieb:


> Jetz hört aber mal auf! Lest das was dastash geschrieben hat in ruhe dann ergibt es einen Sinn. *Es wurde falsch verstanden, er hat es erklärt und nun ist es gut hier* oder?


Danke. 
Offensichtlich, leider, besteht aber Null Bereitschaft dazu.  Statt es mal gut sein zu lassen und sich einzugestehen das man da einfach etwas falsch verstanden hat, diskutiert man lieber seit Seite 3 sinnlos rum, statt die Größe zu haben, es dabei beruhen zu lassen. Muss man eben auch können.^^

MfG


----------



## hks1981 (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Das Problem ist dass er uns damit vorher seitenweise verwirrt hat, nicht nur mich und Desrupt0r, sondern gefühlt das halbe Forum, und nun versucht er uns etwas zu erklären was mit seiner "Ursprungsthese", wie er es gerne nennt, nicht viel am Hut hat, aber gut.



Ravion, wenn du mal Zeit und Lust hast lies dir das mal in 2 Wochen nochmals alles durch, dann siehst du das es nur missverstanden, anders ausgedrückt war! Aber das man jetzt einen User fertig macht und dieser sich genötigt fühlen muss um nun Rede und Antwort zu stehen ist auch nicht okay. Lasst es doch jetzt beruhen.


----------



## RavionHD (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



hks1981 schrieb:


> Ravion, wenn du mal Zeit und Lust hast lies dir das mal in 2 Wochen nochmals alles durch, dann siehst du das es nur missverstanden, anders ausgedrückt war! Aber das man jetzt einen User fertig macht und dieser sich genötigt fühlen muss um nun Rede und Antwort zu stehen ist auch nicht okay. Lasst es doch jetzt beruhen.


Ich sehe es grundsätzlich ein wenn sich jemand im Nachhinein korrigiert, und ich bin keiner der dann darauf rumreitet.
Die Sache ist nur die, er hat unsere (und speziell meine) Aussagen immer so gedreht wie es ihm passt, verweiste uns immer auf unsere "Ursprungsthesen" und war nie gewillt zu verstehen was unsere eigentliche Intention bei der Sache ist.

Ich werde mich aber natürlich nicht auf sein Level heruntersetzen und genauso auf solche banalen Kleinigkeiten rumreiten, da hast Du natürlich Recht.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Nochmal: Es hat keinen Sinn Konsolen Only User zu fragen welche Konsole für PC Spieler attraktiver ist.
> Es geht darum wie PC Spieler das beurteilen.


Da hast du recht. Man könnte allenfalls Konsolen-only Spieler befragen, unter welchen Bedingungen sie (auch) auf dem PC spielen würden oder welche Argumente aus deren Sicht gegen den PC sprechen.
Ich hatte früher noch ne PS3, demnach wohl die PS4 Pro. Allerdings muss ich auch sagen, mir fehlt der Vergleich zur X One.
Hauptargument zum Wechsel auf PC waren bei mir: Bessere Abwärtskompatibilität der Spiele (ok, das soll ja nun auch bei der neuen PS5 besser werden), Spiele meist günstiger und keine doppelten Internetgebühren, die bei Konsole ja nochmal anfallen. Kein "ziehendes" Argument sondern eher in die Rubrik "nice to have" fiel bei mir dagegen die bessere Grafik-Qualität auf dem PC bzw. die höhere fps-Rate. Klar, zurück will ich jetzt nicht mehr, aber als Konsolero ist man ja nichts besseres gewohnt und daher grafisch mit dem zufrieden, was man hat.




DaStash schrieb:


> Deine These war das PC Spieler "eher" zur PS4 greifen. Woher willst du das wissen, wenn du die Konsolen only Spieler nicht befragst? Nach deiner These müssten PC Spieler eher die PS4 nehmen und Konsolen only Spieler im Umkehrschluss "vermehrt" die X One, demnach musst du diese Gruppe auch befragen und erst wenn die Werte zu deinen Gunsten differieren bestätigst du damit deine These. Hier fragst du Quasi nur welche Konsole PC Spieler bei PCGH geiler finden, das sagt aber "nichts" über deine These "PC Spieler würden eher zur PS 4 greifen" aus.


Konsolen-Only Spieler interessieren sich wenig bis gar nicht für den PC. Wenn du die befragst, ist das so aussagekräftig wie wenn du eine Umfrage zum Thema "Welcher Hersteller baut die besseren Autos?" unter Leuten machst, die keinen Führerschein besitzen und nur öffentliche Verkehrsmittel benutzen. Es geht hier jedoch um Leute, die beides besitzen. Also sozusagen um jemand, der ein eigenes Auto besitzt, aber auch mal Bus und Bahn fährt.


----------



## RtZk (23. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Kommt ihr euch nicht ein wenig affig vor? Das ist hier echt der reinste Kindergarten.


----------



## RavionHD (24. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Da hast du recht. Man könnte allenfalls Konsolen-only Spieler befragen, unter welchen Bedingungen sie (auch) auf dem PC spielen würden oder welche Argumente aus deren Sicht gegen den PC sprechen.


Klar, Stand jetzt aber nicht wirklich zur Debatte, es soll ja keine PC vs Konsolen Diskussion werden.


Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Konsolen-Only Spieler interessieren sich wenig bis gar nicht für den PC. Wenn du die befragst, ist das so aussagekräftig wie wenn du eine Umfrage zum Thema "Welcher Hersteller baut die besseren Autos?" unter Leuten machst, die keinen Führerschein besitzen und nur öffentliche Verkehrsmittel benutzen. Es geht hier jedoch um Leute, die beides besitzen. Also sozusagen um jemand, der ein eigenes Auto besitzt, aber auch mal Bus und Bahn fährt.


----------



## DarkBeauty (25. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Als Pc und Konsolen Spielerin sag ich.
Die Konsole mit den meisten Exclusiv titeln weil die Multiplatform Titel kann man ja auch alle am Pc Spielen. Dafür braucht es keine Konsole.

Da mus sich aus meiner sicht sagen fällt die Xbox One raus da die exlusiv Titel wie zb Gears of War, Forza udn Halo auch im Windows 10 Store gibt und eher als Microsoft Exclusiv zu sehen sind als Konsolen Exclusiv.
Und das betrifft ja mehrere sogenannte Exclusiv Titel der Xbox One
Im ganzen ist die Exclusiv Titel Situation bei Microsoft derzeit ziemlich mau.
Dat war früher mal anders.

Daher würde ich sagen  die Entscheidung fällt eher Richtung Sony weil die derzeit die meisten Exclusive Titel für ihr System hat wie zb Horizon Zero Dawn, God of War, Spiderman um aktuelle aufzu zählen.

Auch unter älteren Titel gibts da gute wie Tearaway, Gravity Daze (Rush), Last of Us, Uncharted, Killzone, Yakuza.
Es ist natürlich Geschmackssache was man von den Exclusiv Titeln mag.

Bluray abspielen würde ich net so ausschlag gebend sehen und Streaming auch net denn dazu braucht man keine Konsolen.
Abwärtskompatiblität muss selber wissen ob das wichtig ist aber dafür brauch ich auch keine Konsole  bei Playstation weil zb PS Now ja auch auf dem PC läuft.

Remote Play per Pc oder Ps VIta/TV wäre noch ne sache das man die im haus net rumtragen muss


----------



## DarkBeauty (25. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Nebenbei Microsoft veröffentlicht schon ne weile keine verkaufszahlen mehr bei den xbox Geräten.

Wozu brauch ich für Multimedia ne Konsole?
Da reicht doch ein UHD BR Oder BR Player wenn man BR abspielen will.

Und wenn net ne Android Box wie das Fire TV.
Und wenn man 5Ghz WLAN oder LAN hat steam link drauf und los geht's.
Funzt gut mit dem Fire tv 2 ( die stärkste der Fire TV Geräte. [emoji16]

Nebenbei Monster hunter kann man schon einige Jahre net mehr als reines Konsolenspiel sehen. 
Immerhin gibt's pc Ableger schon seit Jahren vor world wenn auch nur im japanischen oder chin raum

Gesendet von meinem VTR-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RavionHD (25. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Eine Xbox One S gehört wohl aktuell zu den günstigsten UHD Playern.
Aber das Streaming hat die normale Disk schon lange abgelöst, die meiste nutzen ja nur mehr Angebote wie Netflix, Amazon Prime und co.

Diese klassischen Disk Leihshops haben mittlerweile fast alle schon zugemacht.


----------



## DarkBeauty (25. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

ja aber wegen Multimedia ne Konsole holen?
Wennn man schon per Netflix und co kauft reicht zb ein Fire Tv oder eine der anderen Android Boxen.
Das ist günstiger sich als ne Konsole zu kaufen die dann nur rumsteht und ausser Multimedia nichts macht.

Nagut ich hab auch lange die PS4 dazu genutzt aber seit ich auf das Fire TV gen 2 dieses Jahr bin nicht mehr.
Ausnahme BR.

Aber sonst ist die Box besser und bequemer als die KOnsole und sie versteht alle formate


----------



## RavionHD (25. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Verstehe ich natürlich, bei uns gibt es zu Hause auch einen Google Chromecast und ein Amazon Fire TV Stick.
Die PS4 nutze ich persönlich nur zum Spielen.

Aber es wird sicher den einen oder Anderen geben der eine Xbox One S als günstigen UHD Player kauft.


----------



## DarkBeauty (25. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

naja ich hab mir extra nen fire tv generation 2 geholt weil das teil von allen fire tv geräten das leistungsstärkste ist.
selbst Steamlink funzt da gut drauf.

ja uhd das ist aber der einzige grund zu ner xbox one s zu greifen und wohl auch der einzigste aus meiner sicht


----------



## hks1981 (25. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DarkBeauty schrieb:


> naja ich hab mir extra nen fire tv generation 2 geholt weil das teil von allen fire tv geräten das leistungsstärkste ist.
> selbst Steamlink funzt da gut drauf.
> 
> ja uhd das ist aber der einzige grund zu ner xbox one s zu greifen und wohl auch der einzigste aus meiner sicht



Sorry aber der fire TV Stick als Stark zu betiteln halte ich gewagt. Sowas von beschnitten das Teil, hab ihn verkauft weil die Apps ein Witz sind und ständig ist das Teil hängen geblieben und die Fernbedienung naja das sagt dan eh auch schon alles.


----------



## fipS09 (25. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Steamlink ist jetzt auch nicht unbedingt ein Indikator für Leistungsfähige Hardware, der Steamlink selbst wird auch von jedem Raspberry Pi verblasen und die App läuft selbst auf Smart TVs.
Wer eine Leistungsfähige Multimedia Lösung sucht dem würde ich eher ein Shield TV empfehlen, ist aber auch eine andere Preisklasse.


----------



## DarkBeauty (25. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



hks1981 schrieb:


> Sorry aber der fire TV Stick als Stark zu betiteln halte ich gewagt. Sowas von beschnitten das Teil, hab ihn verkauft weil die Apps ein Witz sind und ständig ist das Teil hängen geblieben und die Fernbedienung naja das sagt dan eh auch schon alles.



Bitte lies richtig!!! 
Ich hab Fire TV Gen 2 Geschrieben und net Fire TV Stick!!!
Das sind 2 Unterschiedliche Geräte!

Und von den Fire Tv Geräten ( Sticks und TV und Cube) ist die 2te Generation des Fire TV das Leistnungsstärkste Gerät.
Selbst Benchmarks bestätigen das.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU
2 × ARM Cortex-A72 @ 2 GHz und
2 × ARM Cortex-A53 @ 1,573 GHz 
64 Bit Architektur

GPU
Imagination Technologies
PowerVR GX6250 
OpenGL ES 3.0 

Arbeitsspeicher 2 GB 

dazu usb, lan und micro sd slot



fipS09 schrieb:


> Steamlink ist jetzt auch nicht unbedingt ein Indikator für Leistungsfähige Hardware, der Steamlink selbst wird auch von jedem Raspberry Pi verblasen und die App läuft selbst auf Smart TVs.
> Wer eine Leistungsfähige Multimedia Lösung sucht dem würde ich eher ein Shield TV empfehlen, ist aber auch eine andere Preisklasse.



Naja Shield Tv ist etwas teurer als ein Fire TV.
Und Fire Tv kann problemlos Retroarch oder Minecraft, Pubg, fortnite Spielen und  Steamlink geht auch problemlos.

Ein Rasp musste aber auch einrichten unter anderem mit Linux installierne usw das ist mehr aufwand als bei nen fertigen System.

Und was braucht man für potente hardware für kodi, Amazon Prime Video oder Netflix?
Letztere 2 schafft sogar ein PS Vita TV.

Aber hauptsache ein teures Shield TV kaufen  mit so 200 euro und mehr


----------



## Blackout27 (25. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Kann Fire TV Gen2 HDR bzw. Dolby Vision? Ich habe mir gebraucht die 3 Generation gekauft inkl LAN Buchse. Läuft butterweich ohne Probleme, der Fire TV Stick Gen1 war dagegen eine Qual ^^


----------



## DarkBeauty (25. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Kann Fire TV Gen2 HDR bzw. Dolby Vision? Ich habe mir gebraucht die 3 Generation gekauft inkl LAN Buchse. Läuft butterweich ohne Probleme, der Fire TV Stick Gen1 war dagegen eine Qual ^^



Die Gen 2 läuft auch butterweich.
Hat ja mehr Leistung als Gen 1.

Also was ich finde ist das Dolby Atmos und HDR mit Gen 3 also 2 Jahre danach also 2017 das drinne haben.
Gen 2 ist aber auch schon für 4K
Kann daran liegen das Gen 3 Fire OS 6 hat und Gen 2 noch Fire OS 5.

Aber Alles wa snach Gen 2 Kam ist Hardware mässig schwächer und die Anschlüsse sind eingespart wurden.
WOhl auch um Geld mit zusatz geräten zu verdienen


----------



## Blackout27 (25. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DarkBeauty schrieb:


> Die Gen 2 läuft auch butterweich.
> Hat ja mehr Leistung als Gen 1.
> 
> Also was ich finde ist das Dolby Atmos und HDR mit Gen 3 also 2 Jahre danach also 2017 das drinne haben.
> ...



Gen 2 ist eigentlich die beste Box von allen Amazon Fire Geräten. Schade das sie keinen richtigen Nachfolger gebaut haben


----------



## Rapala91 (25. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Ich fand schon immer unfair wenn man überlegt... Ein PC der an die Leistung einer PS4/Xboxone rankommt, da kostet eine Graka schon mehr als die Konsole. Preisleistung würd ich den ganz klaren punkt and die Konsolen geben. Allerdings fand ich Microsoft schon immer "besser" als Sony und auch die Controller der Xbox um einiges besser designed und in der Hand liegend als bei der PS4.. Müsste ich wählen würde ich die Xbox nehmen... Auch wenn Preisleistung besser ist wenns nur ums gamen geht würd ich trotzdem immer meinen PC mit Maus und Tastatur vorziehen.


----------



## RavionHD (25. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Gebraucht bekommst Du GPU's mit der Leistungsfähigkeit einer PS4 z.Bsp. für gut 30-40 Euro (eine gebrauchte HD7870 z.Bsp.), neue GPU's sind halt alle deutlich stärker.


----------



## Blackout27 (25. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Gebraucht bekommst Du GPU's mit der Leistungsfähigkeit einer PS4 z.Bsp. für gut 30-40 Euro (eine gebrauchte HD7870 z.Bsp.), neue GPU's sind halt alle deutlich stärker.



Ganz ehrlich, wenn man schon mit dem PC spielen will dann sind in AAA spielen die Gesetzen Anforderungen höher als die Leistung einer Xbox One S oder PS4. Wenn dann möchte man mit mehr als 30 Fps spielen (Maus und Tastatur) bzw. eine bessere Bildqualität erhalten. Auf myDealz gab es bei Tedi eine neue Xbox One S für 89€, da kann man nicht meckern mit dem geboteten (PS4 für 180€).


----------



## DarkBeauty (26. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Rapala91 schrieb:


> Ich fand schon immer unfair wenn man überlegt... Ein PC der an die Leistung einer PS4/Xboxone rankommt, da kostet eine Graka schon mehr als die Konsole. Preisleistung würd ich den ganz klaren punkt and die Konsolen geben. Allerdings fand ich Microsoft schon immer "besser" als Sony und auch die Controller der Xbox um einiges besser designed und in der Hand liegend als bei der PS4.. Müsste ich wählen würde ich die Xbox nehmen... Auch wenn Preisleistung besser ist wenns nur ums gamen geht würd ich trotzdem immer meinen PC mit Maus und Tastatur vorziehen.


tja und wenns um gamepads geht ist es jeden seine geschmackssache und bei mir zb klar der ps4 controller


RavionHD schrieb:


> Gebraucht bekommst Du GPU's mit der Leistungsfähigkeit einer PS4 z.Bsp. für gut 30-40 Euro (eine gebrauchte HD7870 z.Bsp.), neue GPU's sind halt alle deutlich stärker.



ja ne is klar die schafft full hd mit 60fps in guten details im grossteil der spiele.
sorry da müsste mein schatz mind selbe grafik hinbekommen wie bei mir auf der ps4. 
sry die 7870 ist etwas schwachbrüstig für heutige spiele.

und wenns an 4k dann geht kostet die hardware um längen mehr als ne ps 4 pro oder xbox one x


----------



## DaStash (26. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Konsolen-Only Spieler interessieren sich wenig bis gar nicht für den PC. Wenn du die befragst, ist das so aussagekräftig wie wenn du eine Umfrage zum Thema "Welcher Hersteller baut die besseren Autos?" unter Leuten machst, die keinen Führerschein besitzen und nur öffentliche Verkehrsmittel benutzen. Es geht hier jedoch um Leute, die beides besitzen. Also sozusagen um jemand, der ein eigenes Auto besitzt, aber auch mal Bus und Bahn fährt.


Das Thema ist doch schon abgehakt. Warum es wichtig ist diese Gruppe zu befragen um die gestellte Theorie belegen zu können wurde erst hier auf den letzten Seiten dargelegt und auch endlich von "allen" verstanden. Das muss jetzt nicht wieder von vorne aufgerührt werden.

@Umfrage
Wie sieht es denn jetzt aus, bezogen auf die Originalaussage das nur eine* "extrem kleine Minderheit der PC Spieler eine Xbox kauft"?*
Wie genau definiert sich eigentlich eine "extrem kleine Minderheit", zum Beispiel bezogen auf 100 % und müsste man das nicht eigentlich vor einer Umfrage definieren, damit es nicht im Nachhinein zu Deutungskomplikationen führt? 
Also knapp 30 % sind in jedem Fall keine "extrem kleine Minderheit", von daher, nebst den zu vor einvernehmlich aufgeklärten Missverständnis bezüglich der Richtigkeit der genannten Kontrollgruppe, beweist die Umfrage das die obige Feststellung so nicht stimmen kann. 

MfG


----------



## Desrupt0r (26. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Haben wir uns nicht auf das Wort "UrSpRUngSTheSE" geeinigt?


----------



## DaStash (26. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Du wirst schon wieder unsachlich.
Was ist für dich eine "extrem kleine Minderheit"?

MfG


----------



## warawarawiiu (26. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

37 Seiten fuer eine einfach zu beantworten frage:

Da es praktisch jedes xbox game fuer den PC gibt, faehrt man mit einer ps4 oder switch besser, da man auf beiden Systemen spiele hat, die es am PC und auch woanders generell nicht gibt.


----------



## DaStash (26. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

@warawarawiiu
Sind 30% eine extrem kleine Minderheit?



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Da es praktisch jedes xbox game fuer den PC gibt, faehrt man mit einer ps4 oder switch besser, da man auf beiden Systemen spiele hat, die es am PC und auch woanders generell nicht gibt.


Es sei denn, man zockt gerne und vor allem bestimmte Games lieber im Wohnzimmer, von der couch aus aber der PC steht dort nicht. Eine mit Sicherheit keine so seltene Konstellation und jeder der das Glück hat eine Frau sein eigen nennen zu dürfen weiß, dass ein PC im Wohnzimmer ein nogo Thema ist, weitesgehend. Von daher gibt es natürlich auch Gründe warum man eine Xbox und PC haben kann und offensichtlich sehen das 30 % genau so, wobei ich sagen muss das es hier eine extrem unrepräsentative Umfrage ist. In jedem Fall alles andere als eine "extrem kleine Minderheit". 

MfG


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (26. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Also Uncharted und God of War sind schon cool. Und Horizon macht bock. Bei uns ist es ne PS4 geworden.


----------



## Firefox83 (26. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Kann mir jemand die 37 Seiten zusammenfassen? 

ich bin immer noch der Meinung, es gibt nicht die perfekte Konsole für jedermann, sondern es gibt für jedermann eine passende Konsole.

vermutlich sind Sony und Nintento mit ihren Exklusiv-Spielen klar im Vorteil gegenüber Microsoft. Aber das ist eine reine Geschmacksache...

für meinen Teil, früher hatte ich viele Nintendos, bis ich dann auf die Playstation gewechselt bin. In Zukunft werde ich mir aber wieder eine Nintendo holen, weil halt Nintendo eher kindergerechte Spiele entwickelt (Super Mario Kart zum Beispiel) und meine Kids früher oder später damit spielen werden.


----------



## DaStash (26. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Firefox83 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand die 37 Seiten zusammenfassen?


Die Umfrage bestätigt nicht die Originalaussage das nur eine* "extrem kleine Minderheit der PC Spieler eine Xbox kauft" *

MfG


----------



## RtZk (26. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Firefox83 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand die 37 Seiten zusammenfassen?



2-4 User wollten alle unbedingt recht haben und nachgegeben hat bis zuletzt keiner.
Letztendlich kann man sich das so vorstellen:
"Ich habe recht!"
"Nein ich!"
usw.


----------



## DaStash (26. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RtZk schrieb:


> 2-4 User wollten alle unbedingt recht haben und nachgegeben hat bis zuletzt keiner.
> Letztendlich kann man sich das so vorstellen:
> "Ich habe recht!"
> "Nein ich!"
> usw.



Schön zusammengefasst. Wobei sich ja herausgestellt hat, dass eine Aussage falsch verstanden wurde, ob Absicht oder nicht sei mal dahin gestellt, worauf sich ja dann die Kaugummidiskussion aufbaute, unnötig aber wie man sieht ja leider nicht vermeidbar. Da das aber nun einvernehmlich geklärt ist, kann man ja nun "endlich" zum Thema zurückkommen. 

MfG


----------



## Sir Demencia (26. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Dabei ist's doch so einfach. 
Als PC- Spieler in jedem Fall die PS4 wegen der Exclusiv- Titel. Nintendo wäre vllt. noch ne Alternative. Beide zwar als Media- Center nicht so toll, aber dafür hat man ja den PC. Und bei beiden jede Menge Exkusiv- Titel.

Und wer etwas anderes behauptet :
A) hat  keine Ahnung
B) ist ein Fanboy
C) ist ein Troll
D) ist eine Kombination aus A/B/C

Wo ist jetzt das Problem?!? 

[Ironie- Mod: OFF]


----------



## DaStash (26. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Du hast die Logik dieser Intension gut zusammengefasst. 

MfG


----------



## warawarawiiu (26. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> @warawarawiiu
> Sind 30% eine extrem kleine Minderheit?
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe auch nie etwas von einer "extrem kleinen Minderheit" gesagt?

Ich habe selber die xone X und die xone S und nutze diese vornehmlich als PC Ersatz mittlerweile und um multiganes in schöner als auf ps4 zu spielen. 

Es ist aber nunmal so, dass es eben mehr sinn macht eine ps4 oder switch zu kaufen. 
Alleine wegen den exclusives. 

Ich kauf mit doch keine Xbox zum PC um da die Eichen Spiele spielen zu Koennen.... Nur eben im Wohnzimmer  
Dann könnte ich als PC gamer auch 20 Euro in ein steam link oder etwas mehr fuer 4k in ein Nvidia shield investieren und die Spiele in PC Grafik am TV zu spielen. Xbox Controller dazu und fertig. 

Ich habe das glückliche Szenario, alle Konsolen zu besitzen. 
Und ich spreche aus erfahrung:
Switch und ps4 sind nicht zu ersetzen, xbox und PC aber sind so gleich, dass sie sich gegenseitig ersetzen Koennen (xbox eher durch PC, wegen Maus strategiespiele usw) 

Es gibt meiner Meinung nach daher auch garkeinen Bedarf an einer so langen Diskussion über so viele Seiten. 
Die ursprungsfrage ist einfach zu beantworten anhand der gegebenen Faktoren.


----------



## DaStash (26. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nie etwas von einer "extrem kleinen Minderheit" gesagt?


Ich weiß, mich hatte nur mal deine Meinung interessiert. 
Die Behauptung kam von Ravion, danach dann die Umfrage.

@Xbox
Nicht nur im Wohnzimmer spielen, auch der UHD Player ist ein Vorteil, dann die deutlich schnellere HW, was auch in sichtbar schöneren oder aber performanteren Spielen mündet und zu guter letzt M&T. Letzteres könnte sogar dazu führen das völlig neue genres für Konsolen erschlossen werden können. Es kommt natürlich auf die individuellen Bedürfnisse an. Die PS4 exclusives interessieren mich beispielsweise gar nicht, von daher spricht für mich deutlich mehr für die Xbox als für die PS4 auch als PC Spieler.

Außerdem, für gute Excklusives, abseits irgendwelchen Mangakrams und Ballerspiel X, hat man doch zu Hause mindestens eine Nintendo Entertainment Konsole zu stehen!  Bei mir ist es die Wii U. 

MfG


----------



## Desrupt0r (26. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Naja, mittlerweile kann man sich alles schön in 4k streamen lassen, dafür brauche ich keinen UHD-Player mehr. Auch wenn die Qualität ein wenig darunter leidet. Die schnellere Hardware bringt mir nichts, da man dafür ja seinen PC hat. Wozu sollte ich dann Spiele spielen die es eh auf beiden Geräten (PC & Xbox) gibt, wenn sie auf der Konsole dann doch schlechter aussehen?

Nintendo gebe ich dir Recht, hab auch noch eine Wii U rumstehen und werde mir wahrscheinlich demnächst für Pokemon eine Switch anschaffen


----------



## DaStash (26. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Naja, mittlerweile kann man sich alles schön in 4k streamen lassen, dafür brauche ich keinen UHD-Player mehr. Auch wenn die Qualität ein wenig darunter leidet.


Ich streame viel UHD und freue mich sehr auf einen UHD Player. Es ist ja nicht nur das Bild was sehr deutlich besser ist, es ist vor allem der Sound der Klassen oberhalb vom aktuellen Streaming liegt. Jeder der ein wertige und gute Heimkino Anlage sein eigen nennt, weiß um diese Vorzüge.  Tja und einen PC wirst du in den seltensten Fällen, neben einer Heimkinoanlage und der entsprechenden Technik, in einem "gleichberechtigten" Haushalt genehmigt bekommen.   Davon mal ab gibt es doch zahlreiche Spiele die man dann dank PA bequem und mit Gamepad von der Couch aus daddeln kann. Der Rest dann am PC. Für mich ist das gegenüber dem Streaming die wahre PA Alternative. Fehlt nur noch ein mobile Device, bei Bedarf.  Man kann es also so oder so sehen, klassich oder modern. Keines von beiden ist in jedem Fall richtiger als das andere. 

@Switch
Hach, da bin ich leider raus. Für mich ist das leider keine vern. Konsole eher ein Handheld und das brauche ich nicht.

Mal Hand aufs Herz, sind für Dich knapp 30 % eine "extrem kleine Minderheit"? 

MfG


----------



## warawarawiiu (26. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich weiß, mich hatte nur mal deine Meinung interessiert.
> Die Behauptung kam von Ravion, danach dann die Umfrage.
> 
> @Xbox
> ...



Die Vorteile die du gegenueber der ps4 aufzaehlst, sind genau die, die eine Xbox eben zu einem PC werden lassen... Bessere Grafik, Maus und Tastatur.... 
Du lieferst die Argumente gegen ein xbox +PC Szenario ja selber schon.

Dann noch die fast gleichen Spiele..... 
Eine Xbox macht wirklich nahazu keinen Sinn fuer einen PC gamer


----------



## DaStash (26. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Aber ein PC steht i. d. R., aus gutem Grund, nicht im Wohnzimmer. Und wirklich gute iTX Alternativen gibt es nicht ohne basteln, von daher ist die X1 technisch das Beste was man kriegen kann. Dann noch UHD + M&T, was will man mehr. PA sehe ich wie gesagt, siehe weiter oben, als Vorteil und nicht als Nachteil. Man muss doch nur mal seinen Standpunkt verlassen und sich in die Anforderungen anderer reinversetzen um zu verstehen, dass man das auch alles anders sehen kann. Ich verstehe Dich doch auch. 

MfG


----------



## Desrupt0r (26. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Keine Ahnung wo du deine Zahlen herbekommst, aber hier im Forum sind es nur 25%. Und für mich ist das eine kleine Minderheit, was man unter "extrem" versteht kann ich nicht beurteilen. 
Wenn ich unbedingt meine Spiele auf einem TV spielen möchte dann kauf ich mir ein NVIDIA Shield. Oder steck ein HDMI Kabel an meinem Rechner an, mein TV ist eh nur 5 Meter weg von meinem PC. Und ich kann auch gemütlich mit einer PS4 die Spiele daddeln, oder von meinem Bett aus mit einem Controller am PC..


----------



## DaStash (26. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Daran merkt man halt wie unrepräsentativ die Umfrage ist. Zwei Abstimmungen mehr und schon sind es von knapp 30(28,9 wo ich es schrieb) auf knapp 26 % gefallen. Und deshalb sage ich ja, dass hätte man vorher definieren müssen, um qualifiziert feststellen zu können ab welchen Umfragestand die Aussage von Ravion mit der "extrem kleinen Minderheit" bestand hat oder eben nicht. Jetzt wird das leider wieder so eine sinnlose Auslegungssache. 

Man kann festhalten, extrem klein ist diese Minderheit nicht, von daher ist die Aussage, welche die Umfrage zum Beweis zur Folge hatte, schon einmal Nichtig. Klar ist doch, dass der Wert sehr relativ ist. Eine Gehaltserhöhung in der Größenordnung wäre nicht klein oder gar extrem klein. Schaut man sich die ursprüngliche Aussage an muss man feststellen, dass eben doch nicht so wenig PCler lieber zur Xbox greifen wie behauptet, siehe "extrem kleine Minderheit". Noch schöner wäre es zu wissen wie sich das bei nicht PClern verhält, ob diese dann tendenziell öfter(in Rellation zu diesem Ergebnis also nicht gesamt!!!) zur Xbox greifen, denn dann könnte man auch erst die Ursprungsbehauptung belegen. 

@Couch/Bett / TV PC zocken,
ja, super Junggesellen-komfort-Situation aber mach das mal wenn du in einer Beziehung bist, deine Frau wird Dir nen Vogel zeigen. 

MfG


----------



## -Shorty- (26. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Tja, dennoch gibt es genügend Szenarien trotz PC eine Xbox zu kaufen. Pendler oder wie bei mir, wechselnde Arbeitsorte, teilweise mal ne Woche oder weniger, mit Übernachtung im Hotel. Leider disqualifizieren sich alle Konsolen mit Ihrem Online Abo Müll. 
Gäbe es das nicht, würd ich mir noch ne Xbox anschaffen, Dank der Crossplayfunktion könnt ich mit derselben Community wie am heimischen PC spielen, das wäre jetzt mit ner PS4 nicht so leicht möglich, bzw hab ich nachher 2 Communities, von den ich immer eine  vertrösten muss, weil ich gerade auf der anderen Plattform unterwegs bin, ist für mich auch keine Lösung. Nur um der leidigen Diskussion mal etwas mehr Stoff als Exclusives zu geben.


----------



## Desrupt0r (26. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Daran merkt man halt wie unrepräsentativ die Umfrage ist. Zwei Abstimmungen mehr und schon sind es von knapp 30(28,9 wo ich es schrieb) auf knapp 26 % gefallen. Und deshalb sage ich ja, dass hätte man vorher definieren müssen, um qualifiziert feststellen zu können ab welchen Umfragestand die Aussage von Ravion mit der "extrem kleinen Minderheit" bestand hat oder eben nicht. Jetzt wird das leider wieder so eine sinnlose Auslegungssache.
> 
> Man kann festhalten, extrem klein ist diese Minderheit nicht, von daher ist die Aussage, welche die Umfrage zum Beweis zur Folge hatte, schon einmal Nichtig. Klar ist doch, dass der Wert sehr relativ ist. Eine Gehaltserhöhung in der Größenordnung wäre nicht klein oder gar extrem klein. Schaut man sich die ursprüngliche Aussage an muss man feststellen, dass eben doch nicht so wenig PCler lieber zur Xbox greifen wie behauptet, siehe "extrem kleine Minderheit". Noch schöner wäre es zu wissen wie sich das bei nicht PClern verhält, ob diese dann tendenziell öfter(in Rellation zu diesem Ergebnis also nicht gesamt!!!) zur Xbox greifen, denn dann könnte man auch erst die Ursprungsbehauptung belegen.
> 
> ...



Die Umfrage belegt doch genau das um was es die ganze Zeit ging. PC-Spieler würden eher zur PS4 als zu einer Xbox greifen, du hängst dich jetzt nur an dem Wort "extrem" auf.

Wo ist der Unterschied wenn du auf einer Xbox oder auf einem PC Spiele zockst? Du kannst beides von deiner Couch aus spielen, so wie du es vor hast. Nur das du jetzt anstatt die 160€ für ne Xbox auszugeben dir ein Nvidia-Shield zulegst. Dafür kannst du aber alle PC-Spiele auf deinem TV zocken.


----------



## Desrupt0r (26. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Doppelmoppel


----------



## Desrupt0r (26. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Tja, dennoch gibt es genügend Szenarien trotz PC eine Xbox zu kaufen. Pendler oder wie bei mir, wechselnde Arbeitsorte, teilweise mal ne Woche oder weniger, mit Übernachtung im Hotel. Leider disqualifizieren sich alle Konsolen mit Ihrem Online Abo Müll.
> Gäbe es das nicht, würd ich mir noch ne Xbox anschaffen, Dank der Crossplayfunktion könnt ich mit derselben Community wie am heimischen PC spielen, das wäre jetzt mit ner PS4 nicht so leicht möglich, bzw hab ich nachher 2 Communities, von den ich immer eine  vertrösten muss, weil ich gerade auf der anderen Plattform unterwegs bin, ist für mich auch keine Lösung. Nur um der leidigen Diskussion mal etwas mehr Stoff als Exclusives zu geben.



Billigen Laptop + Shadow Shadow - Verwandel jeden Screen in deinen naechsten Gaming-PC
Gibt doch mittlerweile für alles eine Lösung um immer mit dem PC spielen zu können.


----------



## DaStash (26. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Die Umfrage belegt doch genau das um was es die ganze Zeit ging. PC-Spieler würden eher zur PS4 als zu einer Xbox greifen, du hängst dich jetzt nur an dem Wort "extrem" auf.


Die Umfrage zeigt das auf wonach Ravion gefragt hat aber nicht das "warum" er diese Umfrage gestartet hat, wegen der besagten Behauptung.: *"extrem kleine Minderheit der PC Spieler eine Xbox kauft"
*Und das ist nun offensichtlich nicht der Fall. Deshalb hatte ich ja anfangs auch shcon angemerkt das diesbezüglich die Fragestellung alleine falsch und zumindestens irreführend ist. Letzteres ist wahrscheinlich gewollt, so dass man dann These A mit Fragestellung B "belegen" kann, was natürlich rein sachlich gesehen und konkret auf die Behauptung zurückgeführt nicht geht, siehe oben.^^

Der Unterschied liegt zum einen darin, dass ein PC in den seltensten Fällen im Wohnzimmer steht, deshalb ja die Konsolen und zum zweiten in der Art des Spielens, dass eine ist nativ also von der HW berechnet und nahezu verzögerungsfrei und das andere ist gestreamt(Nvidia shield) mit all den Problemen die das mit sich bringt, vor allem bei zeitkritischen Spielen. Streaming halte ich im Vergleich zu PA deshalb für die schlechtere Alternative.



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Billigen Laptop + Shadow Shadow - Verwandel jeden Screen in deinen naechsten Gaming-PC
> Gibt doch mittlerweile für alles eine Lösung um immer mit dem PC spielen zu können.


Streaming ist Mist, es sei denn du stehst auf 100 ms Verzögerung und Artefakte beim zocken.

MfG


----------



## LinusTECH (26. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Die Marke Xbox lebt doch eh nur noch wegen dem Hurra-Patriotismus der Amerikaner. Seit es die Xbox gibt wurden sie in JEDER Generation immer Letzter was die Verkaufszahlen betrifft. In den USA kaufen halt viele die Xbox als Solidarität und weil sie auch Angst haben dass Sony dann ein Quasi-Monopol hat wenn MS aussteigt. Was Exklusiv Titel angeht ist die Xbox ja der allergrößte Witz. Microsoft hat es mittlerweile seit unfassbaren 5-6 Jahren versäumt eigene gute Entwickler zu fördern oder zumindest welche ins Boot zu holen die für attraktive Exklusiv Spiele sorgen könnten. Seit es Play Anywhere gibt hat die Xbox bis auf die reine Hardware absolut gar nichts mehr was sie als System irgendwie speziell oder interessant macht. Mit Halo 12, Forza 10 oder Gears 9 kann man vielleicht die Amerikaner mit ihrer rosaroten Fanboy-Brille begeistern aber sicher nicht mehr den Rest der Welt.


----------



## warawarawiiu (26. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Aber ein PC steht i. d. R., aus gutem Grund, nicht im Wohnzimmer. Und wirklich gute iTX Alternativen gibt es nicht ohne basteln, von daher ist die X1 technisch das Beste was man kriegen kann. Dann noch UHD + M&T, was will man mehr. PA sehe ich wie gesagt, siehe weiter oben, als Vorteil und nicht als Nachteil. Man muss doch nur mal seinen Standpunkt verlassen und sich in die Anforderungen anderer reinversetzen um zu verstehen, dass man das auch alles anders sehen kann. Ich verstehe Dich doch auch.
> 
> MfG



Nicht falsch verstehen: es gibt sicherlich Leute, die eben bspw einfach die beste konsolengrafik im Wohnzimmer wollen und die vom Kauf von Microsoft exclusives profitieren indem sie ein Game einmal zahlen, aber auf 2 Plattformen spielen Koennen.
Es gibt sicherlich diese Leute, aber das ist eben die Minderheit, eben auch deshalb, weil es weitaus weniger Sinn macht diese Option zu wählen, als die mit der ps4 bzw. Switch die mir die möglichkeit bieten meinen Pool mit verfügbaren und fuer mich spielbaren games massiv zu erweitern.....


----------



## DaStash (26. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen: es gibt sicherlich Leute, die eben bspw einfach die beste konsolengrafik im Wohnzimmer wollen und die vom Kauf von Microsoft exclusives profitieren indem sie ein Game einmal zahlen, aber auf 2 Plattformen spielen Koennen.
> Es gibt sicherlich diese Leute, aber das ist eben die Minderheit, eben auch deshalb, weil es weitaus weniger Sinn macht diese Option zu wählen, als die mit der ps4 bzw. Switch die mir die möglichkeit bieten meinen Pool mit verfügbaren und fuer mich spielbaren games massiv zu erweitern.....


Klar, kann man so sehen, keine Einwände. 
Es gibt aber wie gesagt auch noch andere Gründe, neben der besseren grafik, wie gesagt UHD Laufwerk, PA, was man durchaus als Vorteil sehen kann und eben generell, die entsprechenden Spiele welche man gemütlich von der couch aus spielen kann.

Eigentlich kann man es kurz machen, es gibt theoretisch nur einen Nachteil und zwar die Exklusives von Sony. Wenn einem die sehr wichtig sind ist die PS4 die bessere Konsole, wie ich auch anfangs stets festgestellt hatte, wem das aber nicht wichtig ist, der kriegt mit der Xbox deutlich mehr geboten und im Vergleich zur PS4pro auch fast zum gleichen Preis.  Und wer auf Nummer sicher gehen will, hat sowieso beide Konsolen, ganz einfach. 

MfG


----------



## -Shorty- (26. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Billigen Laptop + Shadow Shadow - Verwandel jeden Screen in deinen naechsten Gaming-PC
> Gibt doch mittlerweile für alles eine Lösung um immer mit dem PC spielen zu können.



Komisch, die Option stand in der Umfrage gar nicht zur Auswahl.

Außerdem setzt das ja wohl hier aus, dass ich meinen Desktop PC aus der Ferne bediene. Damit haben die meisten Versicherungen allerdings ein Problem (dem Betrieb elektrischer Geräte in Abwesenheit). 

Aber ist ja jedem selbst überlassen Erfahrungen in dem Bereich zu sammeln.


----------



## warawarawiiu (26. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Klar, kann man so sehen, keine Einwände.
> Es gibt aber wie gesagt auch noch andere Gründe, neben der besseren grafik, wie gesagt UHD Laufwerk, PA, was man durchaus als Vorteil sehen kann und eben generell, die entsprechenden Spiele welche man gemütlich von der couch aus spielen kann.
> 
> Eigentlich kann man es kurz machen, es gibt theoretisch nur einen Nachteil und zwar die Exklusives von Sony. Wenn einem die sehr wichtig sind ist die PS4 die bessere Konsole, wie ich auch anfangs stets festgestellt hatte, wem das aber nicht wichtig ist, der kriegt mit der Xbox deutlich mehr geboten und im Vergleich zur PS4pro auch fast zum gleichen Preis.  Und wer auf Nummer sicher gehen will, hat sowieso beide Konsolen, ganz einfach.
> ...



Geb ich dir recht. 
Keine der beiden Entscheidungen ist "bloed" l, Xbox oder ps4 oder switch.
Jeder hat andere Prämissen und Vorlieben und bekommt die eben im entsprechenden Szenario befriedigt. Das sind halt im einen mehr und im anderen weniger potentielle Kunden.

Der thread könnte damit auch schon geschlossen werden.... Je nachdem, was man bevorzugt, wählt man eben fuer sich.... Dass meinetwegen 75% so wählen und die anderen 25% eben so, spielt fuer die eigene Entscheidung keine Rolle und macht sie nicht besser oder schlechter


----------



## RavionHD (26. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Extrem kleine Minderheit ist viel etwas grob ausgedrückt, kleine Minderheit trifft es wohl eher.


DarkBeauty schrieb:


> ja ne is klar die schafft full hd mit 60fps in guten details im grossteil der spiele.
> sorry da müsste mein schatz mind selbe grafik hinbekommen wie bei mir auf der ps4.
> sry die 7870 ist etwas schwachbrüstig für heutige spiele.


Mit einer HD7870 kann man gut auf PS4 Niveau spielen, 900p/1080P mit mittleren Details und ~30FPS.


DarkBeauty schrieb:


> und wenns an 4k dann geht kostet die hardware um längen mehr als ne ps 4 pro oder xbox one x


Die schaffen ja meist kein natives 4K.


----------



## DarkBeauty (26. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Extrem kleine Minderheit ist viel etwas grob ausgedrückt, kleine Minderheit trifft es wohl eher.
> 
> Mit einer HD7870 kann man gut auf PS4 Niveau spielen, 900p/1080P mit mittleren Details und ~30FPS.
> 
> Die schaffen ja meist kein natives 4K.


Mittlere Details ist oft schwächer als ps4 Grafik. In modernen Spielen schafft die 7870 nichtmal mittlere Details!
Wir haben hier ne 7870 im Einsatz! 
Hast du ne 7870 benutzt? 





Auch die ps4 pro schafft natives 4k!
Das kommt auf das Spiel und deren engine drauf an.
Klar ein AC Origins oder Odyssey ist nicht nativ. 
Aber kleinere Spiele ohne hardwarelast können auch 4k auf der Pro schaffen.
Die xbox one X kann auch net alles in nativ 4k abspielen. 

Aber nimm eine sehr ähnliche Hardware wie in der Pro oder X als PC Hardware und du kommst nicht an das 4k der Konsolen ran. 
Das würde schon zig Fach bewiesen

Gesendet von meinem VTR-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Desrupt0r (26. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Komisch, die Option stand in der Umfrage gar nicht zur Auswahl.
> 
> Außerdem setzt das ja wohl hier aus, dass ich meinen Desktop PC aus der Ferne bediene. Damit haben die meisten Versicherungen allerdings ein Problem (dem Betrieb elektrischer Geräte in Abwesenheit).
> 
> Aber ist ja jedem selbst überlassen Erfahrungen in dem Bereich zu sammeln.



Nein, du mietest dir die Hardware und kannst dir diese auf alle Geräte streamen.


----------



## RavionHD (26. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist fÃ¼r PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DarkBeauty schrieb:


> Mittlere Details ist oft schwächer als ps4 Grafik. In modernen Spielen schafft die 7870 nichtmal mittlere Details!
> Wir haben hier ne 7870 im Einsatz!
> Hast du ne 7870 benutzt?


Ja war meine Hauptkarte vor vielen Jahren.
Und nein, eine HD 7870 schafft in der Realität PS4 Niveau was Grafik und Performance angeht, eine GTX 750ti auch.
Die PS4 schafft in der Regel 1080P mit mittleren Details und dynamischer Auflösung in fordernden Titeln.


DarkBeauty schrieb:


> Auch die ps4 pro schafft natives 4k!
> Das kommt auf das Spiel und deren engine drauf an.
> Klar ein AC Origins oder Odyssey ist nicht nativ.
> Aber kleinere Spiele ohne hardwarelast können auch 4k auf der Pro schaffen.
> ...


Die Xbox One X ist auf dem Level einer GTX 1060/RX 580:
YouTube
Und die PS4 Pro auf dem Level einer GTX 1050ti/RX 470.
Da gibt es auch zig Videos dazu.

Das soll jetzt aber kein PC vs Konsolen Thread werden.


----------



## DarkBeauty (26. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist fÃ¼r PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Ja war meine Hauptkarte vor vielen Jahren.
> Und nein, eine HD 7870 schafft in der Realität PS4 Niveau was Grafik und Performance angeht, eine GTX 750ti auch.
> Die PS4 schafft in der Regel 1080P mit mittleren Details und dynamischer Auflösung in fordernden Titeln.


Dann bist du wohl nicht auf den Stand.
Selbst in Fallout 4 schafft die 7870 nur mit ach und krach an die Ps4 Grafik ran zu kommen traotz der altbackenden Grafik.
Die 7870 kann das vielleicht auf dem papier aber in real kommt sie bei Full Hd nicht wirklich an die PS4 ran.

Wir haben die 7870 hier aktiv im Einsatz  udn ich weiss da was sie schafft und nicht.



> Die Xbox One X ist auf dem Level einer GTX 1060/RX 580:
> YouTube
> Und die PS4 Pro auf dem Level einer GTX 1050ti/RX 470.
> Da gibt es auch zig Videos dazu.


Auf dem Papier vielleicht.
Es sind immer noch Costum Kerne und damit net wirklich mit ner Pc grafikkarte vergleichbar.
Ausserdem hast du da nen Fehler die Pro wird immer mit ner RX 480 verglichen.

Fakt ist die Ps4 Pro schafft ebenso natives 4K wie die One X.
ABER es ist Spiel abhängig wo sie natives  4K kann.
Das gleiche Problem Hat die One X!
Sie schafft zwar hier und da eher natives 4K als die Pro aber trotzdem schafft sie es eben nicht überall natives 4K zu machen.
Ein Beispiel wäre Assassins Creed Origins setzt ebenso auch Checkerboard Rendering als auch auf dynamische Auflösung.
Ebenso Anthem ist eins der Spiele.
Auch wenn Microsoft fett dran schreibt an die Spiele das die in 4K UHD laufen heisst es nicht gleich natives.
Dazu kamen selbst hier in der Pc Games die Berichte Schon.

Dazu muss man bedenken die Ps4 Pro ist 1 Jahr älter.

Nebenbei was nützt ne Xbox One X wenn sie das selbe wie der Pc abspielt und man da ne bessere Grafik hin kriegt.
Die paar Microsoft Exclusiven Titel laufen auch auf dem Pc.

Wenn man nen PC hat lohnt sich keine Xbox one X um genau die selben Spiele zu spielen.
Wenn dan höchstens wegen dem UHD Laufwerk aber die meisten Streamen doch eher.

Nebenbei hat Rockstar irgendwas falsch gemacht so das HDR auf der PRo das Bild verschlechtert bei RDR 2.

So und jetzt geh ich Ultima Online spielen. ^^


----------



## DaStash (26. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist fÃ¼r PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DarkBeauty schrieb:


> Auf dem Papier vielleicht.
> Es sind immer noch Costum Kerne und damit net wirklich mit ner Pc grafikkarte vergleichbar.
> Ausserdem hast du da nen Fehler die Pro wird immer mit ner RX 480 verglichen.


Richtig und dazu wird dann noch die HW viel effektiver genutzt und angesprochen. Deswegen machen ja auch Vergleiche mit reiner PC HW wenig bis gar keinen Sinn, erst Recht wenn es um bezahlbare Alternativen zu Konsolen geht. Eine X1X für 341 € aktuell oder eine PS4pro alternativ, wird man nicht ansatzweise mit einem PC selber zusammenstellen können, inklusive Eingabegeräte, OS und UHD Player.

p.s.: Ich sehe das mit den Exklusives der Xbox nicht so tragisch, es gibt wirklich mehr als genug Spiele zur Auswahl und viele davon würde ich lieber chillig im Wohnzimmer von der couch aus zocken als auf dem Bürostuhl am PC aber da hat halt jeder so seine eigene Gewichtung.



DarkBeauty schrieb:


> Wenn man nen PC hat lohnt sich keine Xbox one X um genau die selben Spiele zu spielen.


Für Dich vielleicht nicht aber generell, wie dargestellt, kann man das nicht so sehen, genügend Gründe dafür wurden hier schon aufgezählt.

MfG


----------



## DarkBeauty (26. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist fÃ¼r PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Eine X1X für 341 € aktuell


die kostet aktuell 379€ bei saturn und media markt. Reduziert von 499.

428 bei amazon.de die standard edition
normal preis mit spiel im bundel  ~ 470-490€ bei amazon.


wie kommst du auf 341? irgendein black friday mist sale?


----------



## RavionHD (26. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist fÃ¼r PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DarkBeauty schrieb:


> Dann bist du wohl nicht auf den Stand.
> Selbst in Fallout 4 schafft die 7870 nur mit ach und krach an die Ps4 Grafik ran zu kommen traotz der altbackenden Grafik.
> Die 7870 kann das vielleicht auf dem papier aber in real kommt sie bei Full Hd nicht wirklich an die PS4 ran.
> Wir haben die 7870 hier aktiv im Einsatz  udn ich weiss da was sie schafft und nicht.


Selbst eine GTX 750ti performt in Fallout 4 besser wie die PS4:
YouTube


DarkBeauty schrieb:


> Auf dem Papier vielleicht.
> Es sind immer noch Costum Kerne und damit net wirklich mit ner Pc grafikkarte vergleichbar.
> Ausserdem hast du da nen Fehler die Pro wird immer mit ner RX 480 verglichen.


Im Falle der Xbox One X sind es Polaris Kerne.
Die PS4 Pro liegt etwa auf RX470/GTX 1050ti Level, hat eine 4.2 Teraflops GPU (eine RX 480 mit Standardtakt hat 5,8 Teraflops).
Dazu gibt es auch Tests.


DarkBeauty schrieb:


> Fakt ist die Ps4 Pro schafft ebenso natives 4K wie die One X.
> ABER es ist Spiel abhängig wo sie natives  4K kann.
> Das gleiche Problem Hat die One X!
> Sie schafft zwar hier und da eher natives 4K als die Pro aber trotzdem schafft sie es eben nicht überall natives 4K zu machen.
> ...


Ja natürlich kann selbst die Pro einige Spiele in 4K darstellen, aber eben Jene die nicht gerade nennenswert fordernd sind und die eine GTX 1050ti/RX470 auch kann (Spiele wie Fifa).
Und anhand des Videos ist grundsätzlich ersichtlich dass eine GTX 1060/RX 580 auf dem Level einer Xbox One X ist, oft sogar etwas darüber.

Das soll jetzt aber wie schon erwähnt kein PC vs Konsolen Thread werden.
Eine Xbox One X ist zweifellos die beste Konsole für Jene die auf einer Konsole die beste Grafik möchten, ihre GPU ist jedoch nichts Anderes wie eine 2560 Shader Polaris GPU mit angepasstem Takt, leistungstechnisch leicht unter einer RX 580 (6 Teraflops).
P/L einer Xbox One X für 400 Euro ist zweifellos sehr gut.
Jedoch befürchte ich, wenn die neuen Konsolen mit neuen CPU's kommen, dass die Xbox One X die neuen Spiele wohl nicht mehr flüssig darstellen wird, daher denke ich wird der Supportzeitraum nicht allzu lang sein.


----------



## DaStash (26. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist fÃ¼r PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DarkBeauty schrieb:


> die kostet aktuell 379€ bei saturn und media markt.
> 428 bei amazon.de
> normal preis mit spiel im bundel  ~ 470-490€
> 
> ...


Gabs bei BF bei Ebay mit zusätzlichen 10 % beim Kauf eines MM oder Saturnhändlers, als Bundle also 341, statt 379. 

p.s.: Und aktuell ist der Bundlepreis mit Spiel bei MM & Saturn 379. 

MfG


----------



## the_move (26. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

War denn bei dem Angebot von 341€ auch die Option für Paypal, oder nur Überweisung? Falls nur Überweisung/Vorkasse, dann Finger weg!

Da wurde erst kürzlich wieder vor Schwindlern gewarnt. Bei großzügigen Angeboten wäre ich skeptisch. Sonst ergeht's einem ruckzuck so wie rund 30 000 Kunden von KKG Technik, die um 6 Million € geprellt wurden. KKg war auch auf Ebay aktiv und es gibt auch Nachahmer. Und obwohl die Drahtzieher von KKG in Haft sitzen blieben die meisten auf ihren Kosten sitzen.


----------



## DarkBeauty (26. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Naja da mm und Saturn auch bei ebay verkaufen und laut Poster es ein mm war geht das

Gesendet von meinem VTR-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DaStash (27. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



the_move schrieb:


> War denn bei dem Angebot von 341€ auch die Option für Paypal, oder nur Überweisung? Falls nur Überweisung/Vorkasse, dann Finger weg!
> 
> Da wurde erst kürzlich wieder vor Schwindlern gewarnt. Bei großzügigen Angeboten wäre ich skeptisch. Sonst ergeht's einem ruckzuck so wie rund 30 000 Kunden von KKG Technik, die um 6 Million € geprellt wurden. KKg war auch auf Ebay aktiv und es gibt auch Nachahmer. Und obwohl die Drahtzieher von KKG in Haft sitzen blieben die meisten auf ihren Kosten sitzen.



PP. War offizieller Saturn und MM ebay Shop. 

MfG


----------



## DarkBeauty (27. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> PP. War offizieller Saturn und MM ebay Shop.
> 
> MfG


Naja einer de vielen mm und Saturn Accounts.
Da gibt's zu jeden Markt nen eigenen account

Gesendet von meinem VTR-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DaStash (27. November 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Jop. Hat sich schon gelohnt. Auch die 379 aktuell als Spielebundle bei MM und Saturn sind ein guter Preis.

MfG


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (4. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

@Umfrage

Die xbox one x, wenn mir jemand den passenden Fernseher dazu schenkt. 4k Oled HDR 1000 @75 Zoll kosten leider über 2500€. Deshalb ist die Konsole auch so günstig....


----------



## the_move (4. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Ziemlich überzogen, aber wer's braucht...


----------



## DaStash (5. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

In jedem Fall interessant zu sehen das immerhin knapp jeder dritte PCler zur Xone(X) greift, wobei man natürlich ganz klar festhalten muss, dass diese Umfrage keineswegs repräsentativ ist. Man kann also nicht mehr von einer kleinen Minderheit reden, erst Recht nicht von einer verschwindend kleinen aber qualifiziert könnte man das nur mit einer deutlich größeren Teilnehmerzahl feststellen.

MfG


----------



## Desrupt0r (5. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Vorhin nochmal eine neue Umfrage auf Reddit gestartet. 
! Strawpoll: PS4 (Pro) or Xbox One (X) - Which console is more attractive for PC-gamers? Strawpoll ! : pcgaming
74 Votes, 62 PS4, 12 XBox One.


----------



## RtZk (5. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Vorhin nochmal eine neue Umfrage auf Reddit gestartet.
> ! Strawpoll: PS4 (Pro) or Xbox One (X) - Which console is more attractive for PC-gamers? Strawpoll ! : pcgaming
> 74 Votes, 62 PS4, 12 XBox One.



Also zumindest ich kann da keine Umfrage sehen und ich garantiere dir, dass bei Reddit auch Leute abgestimmt haben die nicht einmal einen PC haben.


----------



## the_move (5. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> In jedem Fall interessant zu sehen das immerhin knapp jeder dritte PCler zur Xone(X) greift, wobei man natürlich ganz klar festhalten muss, dass diese Umfrage keineswegs repräsentativ ist. Man kann also nicht mehr von einer kleinen Minderheit reden, erst Recht nicht von einer verschwindend kleinen aber qualifiziert könnte man das nur mit einer deutlich größeren Teilnehmerzahl feststellen.
> MfG



Naja, das bedeutet umgelegt in größere Zahlen, dass von 4 Millionen Geräten anteilig 3 Millionen PS4 wären und lediglich 1 Million Xbox One X wären. Und die Umfrage ist tatsächlich kaum repäsentativ, weil sich in diesem Forum viele "Rohleistungsfetischisten" herumtreiben. Die Reddit Umfrage fällt dafür bisher umso erheblicher aus. Zwar soll sich die X1X laut NPD phänomenal gut machen...aber eben nur in USA, und auch nicht geklärt ist "phänomenal im Verhältnis zu was". Ich behaupte sogar, dass in den USA die X1X nicht mal die PS4 Pro in den Verkäufen überholt hat, denn die war zeitweise (God of War Release, Spiderman Release) sogar ausverkauft. Ein derartiges Phänomen blieb bei der X1X bisher aus.


----------



## Desrupt0r (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Also zumindest ich kann da keine Umfrage sehen und ich garantiere dir, dass bei Reddit auch Leute abgestimmt haben die nicht einmal einen PC haben.



Beitrag wurde gestern entfernt, habe anscheinend irgendeine Regel gebrochen. Hier der Link zum Strawpoll:
PS4 (Pro) or XBox One (X) - Which con... - Results - Straw Poll


----------



## orca113 (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Die Frage kann man doch gar nicht so beantworten. Mit welchem Besser bezogen auf was? Steurung der Spiele, Grafikqualität, Angebot an Spielen... was denn? Also für mich ist es die Xbox aber auch nur weil ich immer eine Xbox hatte nach einer Playstation 3 die mir zu oft defekt war. Bin mit der Xbox dann besser warm geworden. Controller, Xbox Live Features usw... Hatte aber auch alles nichts mit dem PC zu tun. Der war immer parallel.


----------



## the_move (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Komisch...meine PS3 slim „J“ kaufte ich mir 2011...und die funktioniert bis heute ohne Probleme. Meine Xbox 360, die ich 2012 kaufte hielt dagegen gerade einmal bis 2016, und dabei war sie etwa 1 1/2 Jahre  (2014/15) kaum bis gar nicht in Betrieb. Und die Debatte über den Controller gabs bereits öfter.


----------



## Desrupt0r (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



orca113 schrieb:


> Die Frage kann man doch gar nicht so beantworten. Mit welchem Besser bezogen auf was? Steurung der Spiele, Grafikqualität, Angebot an Spielen... was denn? Also für mich ist es die Xbox aber auch nur weil ich immer eine Xbox hatte nach einer Playstation 3 die mir zu oft defekt war. Bin mit der Xbox dann besser warm geworden. Controller, Xbox Live Features usw... Hatte aber auch alles nichts mit dem PC zu tun. Der war immer parallel.



Ging doch nie darum was besser ist, sondern welche Konsole attraktiver aus der Sicht eines PC-Spielers ist. Jeder hat dort natürlich seine eigenen Faktoren die im wichtig sind. Hauptpunkt der sich mittlerweile herauskristallisiert hat sind die Exklusivitel. Die meisten Xbox-Exclusives kann man mittlerweile auch auf dem PC spielen.


----------



## DaStash (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Die meisten Xbox-Exclusives kann man mittlerweile auch auf dem PC spielen.


Eine ziemliche coole Funktion. Freundin schaut ihre Serien und man kann am PC weiterzocken. Genial und tausend Mal besser als Laggy Streaming. 

p.s; Konkret ging es um eine "verschwindend kleine Minderheit" in der Grundannahme und der Tatsache das Konsolen only Zocker im Umkehrschluss öfter zur X1(x) greifen müssten. 

@Reddit-Umfrage, wo genau ist die und wie stellt man da sicher das bei der Abstimmung auch hauptsächlich nur PC user  als relevante Zielgruppe voten? 

MfG


----------



## Desrupt0r (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Eine ziemliche coole Funktion. Freundin schaut ihre Serien und man kann am PC weiterzocken. Genial und tausend Mal besser als Laggy Streaming.
> 
> p.s; Konkret ging es um eine "verschwindend kleine Minderheit" in der Grundannahme und der Tatsache das Konsolen only Zocker im Umkehrschluss öfter zur X1(x) greifen müssten.
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe immer noch nicht was genau ihr abends macht. Du kannst doch auch einfach so am PC zocken oder sitzt ihr zusammen auf der Couch mit einem geteilten Bildschirm (du Xbox sie Serien)?

Gestern habe ich den Zwischenstand gepostet (85% PS4). Anscheinend manipuliert momentan irgendjemand die Ergebnisse, keine Ahnung woher die 120 Votes herkommen und warum wir mittlerweile bei 54% PS4 gelandet sind.

Ich habe den Thread in einem PC-gaming sub erstellt. Merkwürdig ist allerdings woher die 50 neuen Votes herkommen und warum die zufällig ALLE für die Xbox gevoted haben O_o


----------



## DaStash (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Also ich wars nicht. 

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> ...wie stellt man da sicher das bei der Abstimmung auch hauptsächlich nur PC user  als relevante Zielgruppe voten?
> 
> MfG



Wenn du als Nicht-PC-User votest kommt Schaufel-Joe und zieht dir eine über.^^

Es können ja auch Nicht-PC-User ruhig daran teilnehmen und ihre Sicht der Dinge darstellen wie sie es handhaben würden wenn sie einen PC hätten.


----------



## Desrupt0r (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Wenn du als Nicht-PC-User votest kommt Schaufel-Joe und zieht dir eine über.^^
> 
> Es können ja auch Nicht-PC-User ruhig daran teilnehmen und ihre Sicht der Dinge darstellen wie sie es handhaben würden wenn sie einen PC hätten.



Puh, so kompetent sind die meisten Leute auf Reddit nicht. In den Kommentaren hat jeder zweite "Switch" geschrieben. Aber ein deutsches Hardwareforum und einen PC-Gaming Supreddit halte ich dennoch für relativ aussagekräftig. Frage mich allerdings immer noch woher die 50 neuen Votes kommen wenn der Beitrag auf Reddit deaktiviert wurde und wir hier in einem Zeitraum über Wochen nur 43 Abstimmungen bekommen haben. Naja egal.


----------



## Blackout27 (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Ich verstehe immer noch nicht was genau ihr abends macht. Du kannst doch auch einfach so am PC zocken oder sitzt ihr zusammen auf der Couch mit einem geteilten Bildschirm (du Xbox sie Serien)?
> 
> Gestern habe ich den Zwischenstand gepostet (85% PS4). Anscheinend manipuliert momentan irgendjemand die Ergebnisse, keine Ahnung woher die 120 Votes herkommen und warum wir mittlerweile bei 54% PS4 gelandet sind.
> 
> Ich habe den Thread in einem PC-gaming sub erstellt. Merkwürdig ist allerdings woher die 50 neuen Votes herkommen und warum die zufällig ALLE für die Xbox gevoted haben O_o



Total unauffällig  Wirklich lächerlich sowas...


----------



## DaStash (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Scheint dann aber auch kein gutes Vote System zu sein, wenn man mal einfach 50 Stimmen hinzufügen kann. 



Rizzard schrieb:


> Wenn du als Nicht-PC-User votest kommt Schaufel-Joe und zieht dir eine über.^^
> 
> Es können ja auch Nicht-PC-User ruhig daran teilnehmen und ihre Sicht der Dinge darstellen wie sie es handhaben würden wenn sie einen PC hätten.


Aber wenn du eine Aussage über eine Zielgruppe treffen willst, musst du eben auch die Zielgruppe befragen. 

MfG


----------



## Desrupt0r (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Scheint dann aber auch kein gutes Vote System zu sein, wenn man mal einfach 50 Stimmen hinzufügen kann.
> 
> 
> Aber wenn du eine Aussage über eine Zielgruppe treffen willst, musst du eben auch die Zielgruppe befragen.
> ...



Naja die Seite überprüft ob bereits eine Stimme von einer IP-Adresse abgegeben wurde. Mittlerweile ist allerdings jeder in der Lage sich einen VPN einzurichten.
Wie gesagt, die Zielgruppen waren nicht schlecht ausgewählt imo.


----------



## -Shorty- (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die Zielgruppen waren nicht schlecht ausgewählt imo.



Och jetzt nicht schon wieder mit diesem Quatsch anfangen. Es ist doch nun bewiesene Tatsache, dass mit dieser Umfrage kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen ist.

Jetzt geht das hier auf Seite 43 schon wieder von vorn los: " Also ich finde es ja recht passend. "  
IRRELEVANT, so funktionieren Umfragen nicht.


----------



## DaStash (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Naja die Seite überprüft ob bereits eine Stimme von einer IP-Adresse abgegeben wurde. Mittlerweile ist allerdings jeder in der Lage sich einen VPN einzurichten.
> Wie gesagt, die Zielgruppen waren nicht schlecht ausgewählt imo.


Es gibt aber noch viel mehr Sicherheitsmechanismen als die IP, siehe Cookies, Systemdaten etc.. Wenn das die einzige ist kann man solch eine  Umfrage leider eh nicht ernst nehmen, wenn man recht einfach erneut abstimmen kann.

MfG


----------



## DARK-THREAT (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Erinnert ein wenig an die Umfragen 2013/2014, die massenhaft auf anderen Portalen manipuliert worden... von jeweilige Hateboys. In beide Richtungen. 

Umfragen bringen mMn auch nichts. Wird sie auf Reddit im XBOX-Bereich gestellt, hast du 80% XBOX-Votes, wird es im PS4-Bereich gepostet 90% PS4. Oder selbst in anderen Ländern: in den Staaten wirst du nahezu 50:50 haben, wären in Deutschland 80:20 oder in Japan 99:1 als Ergebnis bekommst.

Meine Güte, zockt doch mit dem was ihr für das Beste haltet. Warum müssen andere, fremde Leute zustimmen für was ihr euch entschieden habt? Sowas habe ich noch nie verstanden.


----------



## the_move (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Wenn du als Nicht-PC-User votest kommt Schaufel-Joe und zieht dir eine über.^^
> Es können ja auch Nicht-PC-User ruhig daran teilnehmen und ihre Sicht der Dinge darstellen wie sie es handhaben würden wenn sie einen PC hätten.


Es müsste dann aber PC-Spieler oder PC-Gamer heißen. PC-User ist de facto jeder, der einen PC daheim nutzt, und sei das nur für EDV.


----------



## Desrupt0r (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DARK-THREAT schrieb:


> Erinnert ein wenig an die Umfragen 2013/2014, die massenhaft auf anderen Portalen manipuliert worden... von jeweilige Hateboys. In beide Richtungen.
> 
> Umfragen bringen mMn auch nichts. Wird sie auf Reddit im XBOX-Bereich gestellt, hast du 80% XBOX-Votes, wird es im PS4-Bereich gepostet 90% PS4. Oder selbst in anderen Ländern: in den Staaten wirst du nahezu 50:50 haben, wären in Deutschland 80:20 oder in Japan 99:1 als Ergebnis bekommst.
> 
> Meine Güte, zockt doch mit dem was ihr für das Beste haltet. Warum müssen andere, fremde Leute zustimmen für was ihr euch entschieden habt? Sowas habe ich noch nie verstanden.



Ach wirklich? Wenn ich in einem Veganer-Reddit frage ob jemand Fleisch isst wird das Ergebnis dementsprechend auch so ausfallen, deshalb wurde sie ja auch in zwei PC-Gaming-Foren gestellt. 

DaStash In jedem Fall interessant zu sehen das immerhin knapp jeder dritte PCler zur Xone(X) greift, wobei man natürlich ganz klar festhalten muss, dass diese Umfrage keineswegs repräsentativ ist. Man kann also nicht mehr von einer kleinen Minderheit reden, erst Recht nicht von einer verschwindend kleinen aber qualifiziert könnte man das nur mit einer deutlich größeren Teilnehmerzahl feststellen.

Deshalb habe ich aus Interesse nochmal eine Umfrage gestartet, weiß nicht was hier alle für ein Problem haben. Und Cookies sind auch so schwierig zu umgehen, man kann sich bestimmt keine 100 User in Chrome anlegen (ohne irgendwelche Mails)


----------



## RtZk (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Beitrag wurde gestern entfernt, habe anscheinend irgendeine Regel gebrochen. Hier der Link zum Strawpoll:
> PS4 (Pro) or XBox One (X) - Which con... - Results - Straw Poll



Hast du eigentlich selbst noch mal reingeschaut  ? 
Das Ergebnis ist repräsentativ ziemlich sicher Unsinn, wahrscheinlich haben nur Amis abgestimmt.


----------



## Desrupt0r (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich selbst noch mal reingeschaut  ?
> Das Ergebnis ist repräsentativ ziemlich sicher Unsinn, wahrscheinlich haben nur Amis abgestimmt.



Habe ich. Der Beitrag wurde auf Reddit entfernt. Als das passiert ist waren wir bei 74 Votes. Anscheinend haben jetzt nochmal 58 User von PCGH abgestimmt. Halte ich allerdings für unwahrscheinlich, da wir auf die Umfrage im Forum insgesamt nur 43 Stimmen sammeln konnten. Komischerweise hat hier auch jeder für Xbox abgestimmt, obwohl wir hier nur 13 Stimmen für Xbox sammeln konnten. 

Naja falls das alles Amis waren wäre das Ergebnis als der Beitrag entfernt wurde nicht bei 62-12 für PS4 gewesen.


----------



## DaStash (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Ist doch Wurscht. Mir gefällt das Ergebnis und es ist schön zu sehen bei der ganzen Kampfrhetorik hier, wohin das Pendel schlägt. Das sind die Geister die Ravion und Desruptor gerufen haben. Ich sage nur Karma 1, Rav und Des 0. 

MfG


----------



## the_move (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Naja, mir gefällt das Ergebnis nicht. Eine Parität wäre schöner. Um so eine zu erreichen wäre es für MS jedoch erforderlich ihre Megalomanie aufzugeben und sich wieder auf "echtes Konsolenbusiness" zu konzentrieren, anstatt ihrer derzeitigen "Gleichmacherei-Eskapaden".


----------



## Immunglobulin (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Warum kann ich hier keine Nintendo Konsole auswählen?


----------



## DaStash (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



the_move schrieb:


> Naja, mir gefällt das Ergebnis nicht. Eine Parität wäre schöner. Um so eine zu erreichen wäre es für MS jedoch erforderlich ihre Megalomanie aufzugeben und sich wieder auf "echtes Konsolenbusiness" zu konzentrieren, anstatt ihrer derzeitigen "Gleichmacherei-Eskapaden".



Nun 35 %, dafür das die X angeblich nur eine verschwindende Minderheit der PC Spieler anspricht, halte ich für ein ziemlich gutes Ergebnis. Es gibt halt eben auch für PC User genug Gründe die X zu nutzen. Und wie schon geschrieben, PA halte ich für das grundsätzlich bessere und vor allem vernünftigere streaming. An dem Punkt exkl. arbeitet MS bereits, wobei ich mir generell eher weniger Exklusivität wünschen würde, im Sinne aller Spieler.  Dann noch die mögliche Genreerweiterung durch M&T Support. Eigentlich spricht sogar vieles eher für die X. 

MfG


----------



## Desrupt0r (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Eigentlich spricht sogar alles für den PC.


----------



## DaStash (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Aber darum ging es nicht bei der Fragestellung. 

MfG


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Ok, SNES. Ich hab recht.


----------



## Bartolas (16. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Das kann man schwer so Pauschal beantworten Grafisch ist es für einen PC spieler der 4 Fliederfarbene in seinen PC gesteckt hat wohl eher Not gegen Elend. Intressanter ist wenn man den eine will wohl eher die PS4 weil die Exklusiven Titel dort in der Regel nicht auf dem PC  erscheinen. Gewählt habe ich PS4 aber ich selber hab ne XBox  .


----------



## the_move (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Nun 35 %, dafür das die X angeblich nur eine verschwindende Minderheit der PC Spieler anspricht, halte ich für ein ziemlich gutes Ergebnis. Es gibt halt eben auch für PC User genug Gründe die X zu nutzen. Und wie schon geschrieben, PA halte ich für das grundsätzlich bessere und vor allem vernünftigere streaming. An dem Punkt exkl. arbeitet MS bereits, wobei ich mir generell eher weniger Exklusivität wünschen würde, im Sinne aller Spieler.  Dann noch die mögliche Genreerweiterung durch M&T Support. Eigentlich spricht sogar vieles eher für die X.
> MfG


Wo liest Du 35% heraus...aus dieser Umfrage? Wer weiß, wer da alles draufgeklickt hat. Am Ende keine PC Nutzer. Welche Gründe gibt es denn für PC Nutzer die Xbox One (X] zu Nutzen? Die Spiele? Wohl kaum, dank Play Anywhere? Der UHD Player? Hat sich als lauter Billig-Ramsch herausgestellt. War ja klar, dass MS irgendwo sparen muss. Wer das als Grund nimmt sollte auch nicht über die Lüfterlautstärke der PS4 wettern. Die PS4 unterstützt mittlerweile auch M&T... PS4: Mit Maus und Tastatur spielen | spieletipps und Shooter sollte man - wenn man was auf sich hält - künftig VR zocken. PSVR plus AIM Controller sind da genau der Schritt in die richtige Richtung. 

Und weniger Exklusivität ist schlecht für Konsolen, weil weniger Verkäufe schließlich das Aus bedeuten können. Und ich bin sicher hätte Sony ihre Exklusivität aufgegeben und Xbox diese behalten würden die Xbox Jünger genauso argumentieren wie derzeit die von Sony,..abgesehen davon, dass Sonys Konsolenabsätze einbrächen.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



the_move schrieb:


> Die PS4 unterstützt mittlerweile auch M&T... PS4: Mit Maus und Tastatur spielen | spieletipps und Shooter sollte man - wenn man was auf sich hält - künftig VR zocken. PSVR plus AIM Controller sind da genau der Schritt in die richtige Richtung.
> 
> Und weniger Exklusivität ist schlecht für Konsolen, weil weniger Verkäufe schließlich das Aus bedeuten können. Und ich bin sicher hätte Sony ihre Exklusivität aufgegeben und Xbox diese behalten würden die Xbox Jünger genauso argumentieren wie derzeit die von Sony,..abgesehen davon, dass Sonys Konsolenabsätze einbrähe



Ist aber keine native M+T Unterstützung. Hat somit mehrere Nachteile. Bzw wird ja im Link gesagt dass eine Menge nicht geht. Für Games werden die M+T Adapter empfohlen. Die simulieren aber nur über die Controllereingabe drüber.
Getrennte Lobby für wirklich Faires gibt es dann erst recht nicht.

VR nur noch für Shooter?  Battle Royal sähe sicherlich lustig aus wenn sich alle über die Karte waren weil man sich nicht wirklich frei bewegen kann. Außer man riskiert dass einige Leute sich im Wohnzimmer übergeben. Mag mit Fahrzeugen noch eher gehen.

Optional immer gern aber erzwingen würde ich da nichts. Meisten dürften für eine Runde Shooter nicht immer eine VR Brille anschaffen.


----------



## the_move (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Ist aber keine native M+T Unterstützung. Hat somit mehrere Nachteile. Bzw wird ja im Link gesagt dass eine Menge nicht geht. Für Games werden die M+T Adapter empfohlen. Die simulieren aber nur über die Controllereingabe drüber. Getrennte Lobby für wirklich Faires gibt es dann erst recht nicht.


Die Trennung gibt‘s doch auch bei MS Xbox Play Anywhere „mehr und mehr“ nicht mehr. Siehe Sea of Thieves oder Gears 4
YouTube Und überall da, wo es strauchelt, seitens PC oder Xbox werden auch da die User zusammengeschmissen, egal welche Eingabegeräte sie nutzen. 


KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> VR nur noch für Shooter?  Battle Royal sähe sicherlich lustig aus wenn sich alle über die Karte waren weil man sich nicht wirklich frei bewegen kann. Außer man riskiert dass einige Leute sich im Wohnzimmer übergeben. Mag mit Fahrzeugen noch eher gehen.


Wieso VR nur noch für Shooter? Es geht mir echt auf den Sack wie Leute hier nach eigenem Gusto Argumente uminterpretieren. Nein VR nicht „nur“ für Shooter, aber auch. Und man merkt, dass Du noch nie Shooter auf VR gespielt hast, sonst würdest Du nicht so einen Unsinn reden von wegen sich nicht frei bewegen können (Skyrim VR? Borderlands 2 VR?) oder sich im Wohnzimmer übergeben. Der AIM Controller hat Analogsticks wie ein gewöhnliches Joypad. Diese dienen zur Bewegungseingabe, sprich man kann darüber laufen,...ohne sich im Wohnzimmer bewegen zu müssen, was auf Grund der beschränkten Abtastung der Kamera gar nicht in dem Radius geht. Zielen/schießen tut man hingegen wie „in echt“, was ungemein die Immersion steigert. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EoIbCKzeblI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und da man nicht stehen braucht, sondern bequem im sitzen spielen kann (Oberkörper sollte lediglich frei beweglich sein) stören auch etwaige Kabel kaum an den Beinen und man stolpert nirgendwo drüber. Bewegungskrankheit ist auch dabei weniger...gegen die gibt‘s zudem Tabletten, wer‘s wirklich nötig hat, z.B. Dimenhydrinat (Vomex).



KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Optional immer gern aber erzwingen würde ich da nichts. Meisten dürften für eine Runde Shooter nicht immer eine VR Brille anschaffen.


Hat auch keiner von gesprochen. Bitte mit der Interpretation aufhören. Ich sage aber wer in Zukunft was auf sich hält zockt VR-Shooter. Firewall Zero Hour zeigt, wo die Reise hingeht. Sicher wird‘s weiterhin Shooter auf TV/Monitor und mit M&T/Joypad geben, aber M&T ist schlicht nicht (mehr) das Eingabemedium schlechthin dafür.

@DASTASH
Hör bitte mit den Brown-Noser Likes auf.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Ich habe genug VR gezockt um es zu beurteilen. Freund hat auch die PSVR. Selbst Killzone 3 mit Movecontroller besessen.

Mit einem 360° Laufband wäre es geil aber Sowas werden die Wenigsten nutzen noch wollen Leute am Feierabend nach 15min aus der Puste sein.

Die wollen zurückgelehnt auf der Couch ihr CoD oder Battlefield zocken am TV.

Die sind auch keine Kandidaten für einen 144Hz Monitor mit hochwertiger Maus+Tastatur.

Wie gesagt kann man es optional gut finden aber die breite Masse wird Sowas wohl nicht wollen.

Für viele reicht der normale Controller und Auto-Aim um Erfolg und Spaß zu haben.

Bei PvE ist ein Zusammenwürfeln von PC und Konsole eh kein Problem. Auch bei Genre wie Rennspiele wo man eh Controller ja Lenkrad antrifft. Beat'm Up usw.

Für alles andere sollte es halt getrennte Lobby geben die Anhand der Eingabe erkannt werden. Geht bei Adapter weniger die ja weiterhin als Controller im System sind plus Auto-Aim nutzen können.

Bei Spielen wie Gears geht PC vs Konsole doch im Ranked Match gar nicht.


----------



## the_move (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Ich habe genug VR gezockt um es zu beurteilen.


Anscheinend nicht, oder woher kommen sonst die fehlerhaften Argumente, von wegen „im Wohnzimmer rumlaufen“, geschweige ein auf die Wohnzimmergröße beschränktes Areal und Erbrechen?



KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Mit einem 360° Laufband wäre es geil. Sowas werden die Wenigsten nutzen noch wollen Leute am Feierabend nach 15min aus der Puste sein.


Es ist auch so geil, und da braucht es kein 360 Grad Laufband a la Ready Player One, wo jemandem nach 15 Minuten möglicherweise die Puste ausgeht. Und ein Vibrationsanzug braucht es auch nicht. Nochmal, hock Dich einfach hin und lass den Oberkörper dabei beweglich, sprich gepolsterte Sitzbank ohne Lehnen. Gelaufen wird weiterhin einfach per Analogstick, und nicht per vollem Körpereinsatz. Ebenfalls werden über kurz oder lang damit auch Flug-Action-Spiele wieder Konjunktur haben. Dahingehend bin ich sehr gespannt auf Ace Combat. Interessant wäre natürlich ein Star Wars Spiel mit Todesstern (X Wing), Hoth (Snowspeeder), Endor Mission (Speeder Bikes), usw. Die kleine Einlage bei Star Wars Battlefront brachte bereits einen Vorgeschmack.



KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Die wollen zurückgelehnt auf der Couch ihr CoD oder Battlefield zocken am TV.


Du vielleicht. Aber je mehr Leute a) begreifen wie man VR spielen sollte (jedenfalls nicht so verkrampft wie Du es hier darstellst) und b) letztlich Gefallen daran finden, umso mehr werden auf den Zug auch aufspringen. Heisst nicht, dass sie nur noch so spielen werden, aber es wird zunehmen.


KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Die sind auch keine Kandidaten für einen 144Hz Monitor mit hochwertiger Maus+Tastatur.


Wofür? Die nächsten VR werden sicher 120Hz beibehalten und irgendwann nativ darstellen. Und M&T bedarf es bei VR nicht. Zielen und Schießen tut man ja „wie in echt“, und für alles Andere hat man noch genug Bedienelemente.



KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt kann man es optional gut finden aber die breite Masse wird Sowas wohl nicht wollen.


Den Satz hab ich schon oft gehört und dann kam es doch andersherum. Was die Leute wohl bisher abgeschreckt hat, war der Preis vor Peripherie und die schlechte User-Propaganda (wie aus Deiner Feder). Aber auch das ändert sich immer mehr.



KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Bei PvE ist ein Zusammenwürfeln von PC und Konsole eh kein Problem. Auch bei Genre wie Rennspiele wo man eh Controller ja Lenkrad antrifft. Beat'm Up usw.


 ähm, nö! In Sea of Thieves gibt es keine Trennung von PvE und PvP, und da trifft M&T auf Joypad..., zumal es für den PvE Bereich nicht toll ist, wenn die M&Tler durch ihren „Vorteil“ mehr Punkte erzielen. Aber letztendlich wird bei den Spielen mit geringer werdenden Spielerbasen auch die PvP Barriere fallen und M&Tler und Joypadler zusammengeschmissen, gerade bei Play Anywher, weil Microsoft seine Spiele damit retten will.



KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Bei Spielen wie Gears geht PC vs Konsole doch im Ranked Match gar nicht.


Doch, denn die Option für Konsoleros ohne PC Spieler MP spielen zu dürfen wurde bei Gears 4 komplett gestrichen. Das heisst Du hast überhaupt keine Kontrolle mehr darüber mit wem, bzw. gegen wen Du spielst. Egal ob PvE, Custom MP, oder Ranked Match. Grund dafür ist die stark gesunkene PC-Spieleranzahl.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



the_move schrieb:


> Anscheinend nicht, oder woher kommen sonst die fehlerhaften Argumente, von wegen „im Wohnzimmer rumlaufen“, geschweige ein auf die Wohnzimmergröße beschränktes Areal und Erbrechen?



Willst mir doch jetzt nicht allen Ernstes erzählen dass es technische Gründe hätte dass in den meisten VR Games man sich auf Schienen oder per Teleportation fortbewegt? Es wird gemacht weil vielen Leuten sonst recht flau im Magen wird weil die freie Bewegung gegenüber der körperlichen Wahrnehmung im Wiederspruch steht. Teil mag es abkönnen aber so massenkompatibel ist es nicht. Also hast Einschränkungen die man nicht für Jeden öffnen kann.
Dazu bräuchte es eher eine Möglichkeit wie ein Laufband wo es abgemildert wird. Der Aufwand ist aber zu hoch.

Da fällt mir immer der Absatz ein:

"
Das mag sogar stimmen – aber wenn das die Voraussetzung ist, dann ist Virtual Reality für den Massenmarkt bereits kein Thema mehr. Denn der normale Nutzer hat keine Lust, die eigene Wahrnehmung gezielt gegen Übelkeit zu trainieren. Bis das passiert ist, rotiert schon längst wieder die 2D-Variante von Call of Duty 17 1/2 in der Konsole."

Quelle:

Virtual Reality: Das noch ungeloeste Problem der Fortbewegung






> Du vielleicht. Aber je mehr Leute a) bergreifen wie man VR spielen sollte (jedenfalls nicht so verkrampft wie Du es hier darstellst) und b) letztlich Gefallen daran finden, umso mehr werden auf den Zug auch aufspringen. Heisst nicht, dass sie nur noch so spielen werden, aber es wird zunehmen.



Ob sowas zunimmt wird man sehen ob VR in paar Jahren noch Thema ist oder weiterhin eine Nische für Begeisterte.. Die PR-Welle scheint eher gerade wieder abzunehmen. Ich sehe keinerlei Anzeichen dass große Shootermarken wie CoD oder Battlefield VR gehen und sich dafür grundlegend eignen.
Restliche Unterstellung ignorier ich mal da bei mir nichts krampfhaft versucht wird.






> Den Satz hab ich schon oft gehört und dann kam es doch andersherum. Was die Leute wohl bisher abgeschreckt hat, war der Preis vor Peripherie und die schlechte User-Propaganda (wie aus Deiner Feder). Aber auch das ändert sich immer mehr.



Ob sich was ändert werden wir ja spätestens bei der Vorstellung von PS5 und One Two sehen ob VR noch groß beworben wird. Ich sehe immer noch keine Anzeichen dass es jetzt durchstartet. 



> ähm, nö! In Sea of Thieves gibt es keine Trennung von PvE und PvP, und da trifft M&T auf Joypad..., zumal es für den PvE Bereich nicht toll ist, wenn die M&Tler durch ihren „Vorteil“ mehr Punkte erzielen.


 Hängt von der Balance des Game ab. Bei Destiny 2 sehe ich keine großen Nachteile im Abschuss wenn ich da am PC mit Controller mitspiele. Der Entwickler muss es nur vernünftig Balancen. Bei CoD Black Ops 4 wurde sogar das Auto Aim am PC mit Pad komplett deaktiviert weil sich M+T Spieler in den letzten Teilen davor sogar benachteiligt gefühlt haben. Kannst im Netz nachlesen dass die über die Deaktivierung heilfroh waren. Steht eher im Wiederspruch dass man mit M+T immer überlegen ist. Nicht wenn der Controller-Zocker halt eine leichte Zielhilfe hat. Man darf es halt nur nicht wie in CoD übertreiben wo das Fadenkreuz einem Gegner über den halben Bildschirm folgt ohne dass man den Stick bewegt.^^
Ansonsten halt Spiele zocken die strickt auf getrennte Lobby setzen. Werden die Entwickler hoffentlich merken dass man es nicht übertreiben soll.


----------



## the_move (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Willst mir doch jetzt nicht allen Ernstes erzählen dass es technische Gründe hätte dass in den meisten VR Games man sich auf Schienen oder per Teleportation fortbewegt?


Und ob ich das will, vor Allem im Falle von PSVR. Die Move Controller haben keine Analogsticks. Aber auch dafür gibt es mittlerweile Tricks für Free Roam, wie Apex Construct, etc. zeigen. Oder alternativ die Unterstützung des Navigation Controllers, ebenfalls aus PS3 Zeiten, oder eben AIM. Locomotion wurde in vielen Spielen nachträglich ergänzt, z.B. Arizona Sunshine und Doom VFR. Sprich keine Schienen und kein Teleport mehr notwendig. Sie sind natürlich noch drin, aber bewegen kann man sich absolut frei wenn man will (In den Spielen! Nicht im Wohnzimmer! Bevor es wieder absichtlich falsch verstanden wird).


KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Es wird gemacht weil vielen Leuten sonst recht flau im Magen wird weil die freie Bewegung gegenüber der körperlichen Wahrnehmung im Wiederspruch steht. Teil mag es abkönnen aber so massenkompatibel ist es nicht. Also hast Einschränkungen die man nicht für Jeden öffnen kann. Dazu bräuchte es eher eine Möglichkeit wie ein Laufband wo es abgemildert wird. Der Aufwand ist aber zu hoch.


Tschuldige, aber bzgl. Bewegungskrankheit scheinst Du Dich herzlich wenig auszukennen. Erstens ist das Problem weit geringer als Du hier zum Besten gibst. Zweitens nimmt es in der Regel im Alter ab. Drittens hilft auch ein Laufband dagegen nicht. Zumal, wie willst Du damit Steigungen und Neigungen bis hin zu Rotationen simulieren? Oder wenn Dich jemand zu Boden streckt? Die Frage ist auch, ob das wirklich das Ziel von VR ist. Wohl eher ist die Faszination einer uneingeschränkten Sicht, plus zusätzliche Interaktionsoptionen das Ziel, und nicht eine ultrarealistische Darstellung aller Begebenheiten und Umstände. Für mehr „freie Sicht“ unterhalten manche PC Gamer übrigens bis zu 3 Monitore oder einen teuren curved Ultrawide mit weitaus weniger Immersion (Zumal da vertikal nichts erweitert wird. Dann bräuchten sie auch noch mehr Monitore.) und keine neuen Eingabemöglichkeiten.

Gegen die Bewegungskrankheit helfen weit einfachere Tricks, wie sie z.B. Bei Farpoint implementiert sind. Dort kann konfiguriert werden, dass bei einer Drehung ohne Körpereinsatz das Bild unscharf wird und zusätzlich wird ein Fokussierpunkt eingeblendet. Das ist tatsächlich sehr gut wirksam und bedarf keines großen Hardwareaufwands.



KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Ob sowas zunimmt wird man sehen ob VR in paar Jahren noch Thema ist oder weiterhin eine Nische für Begeisterte.. Die PR-Welle scheint eher gerade wieder abzunehmen. Ich sehe keinerlei Anzeichen dass große Shootermarken wie CoD oder Battlefield VR gehen und sich dafür grundlegend eignen. Restliche Unterstellung ignorier ich mal da bei mir nichts krampfhaft versucht wird.


Diese Marken haben ganz andere Probleme als VR, nämlich ihren Erhalt als solche. BFV ist nen Flop, genauso ist Fallout 76 ein Reinfall und auch CoD WWII hat nicht die Popularität seiner Vorgänger. Und ein Interesse solcher liegt letztendlich an der Verbreitung eines Mediums. Wir sind aktuell bei etwa 7 Millionen VR Usern komplett, die Hälfte davon sind PSVR User. Bei der 5fachen Quantität wird die Investitionsfreudigkeit der Firmen diesbezüglich anders aussehen als jetzt.



KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Ob sich was ändert werden wir ja spätestens bei der Vorstellung von PS5 und One Two sehen ob VR noch groß beworben wird. Ich sehe immer noch keine Anzeichen dass es jetzt durchstartet.


Für die PS5 wird es zumindest eine neue Brille und neue Controller geben...Oculus ist übrigens mit Go weitaus erfolgreicher als mit Rift. Das zeigt, dass das größte Hemmnis der Preis für Zusatzperipherie ist und nicht die Bewegungskrankheit. Auch zeigt es, dass die Leute eben sehr stark auf den Preis schauen und nicht auf die vermeintlich absolut beste Bildqualität. Da muss eben noch ein anderes Bewusstsein her, oder eben wie im Falle von Go günstige Alternativen.



KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Hängt von der Balance des Game ab. Bei Destiny 2 sehe ich keine großen Nachteile im Abschuss wenn ich da am PC mit Controller mitspiele. Der Entwickler muss es nur vernünftig Balancen. Bei CoD Black Ops 4 wurde sogar das Auto Aim am PC mit Pad komplett deaktiviert weil sich M+T Spieler in den letzten Teilen davor sogar benachteiligt gefühlt haben. Kannst im Netz nachlesen dass die über die Deaktivierung heilfroh waren. Steht eher im Wiederspruch dass man mit M+T immer überlegen ist. Nicht wenn der Controller-Zocker halt eine leichte Zielhilfe hat. Man darf es halt nur nicht wie in CoD übertreiben wo das Fadenkreuz einem Gegner über den halben Bildschirm folgt ohne dass man den Stick bewegt.^^
> Ansonsten halt Spiele zocken die strickt auf getrennte Lobby setzen. Werden die Entwickler hoffentlich merken dass man es nicht übertreiben soll.


Ich rede hier aber von Gears 4, Sea of Thieves und Microsofts Linie ihre eigenen Vorgaben für Play Anywhere zu brechen, sobald irgendwo der Spielerstamm einbricht. Das ist in meinen Augen schlicht ein Vertrauensbruch. Wenn sie den Xbox Spielern die Option geben ohne PC Spieler zu spielen, dann sollen sie diese Linie im jeweiligen Spiel auch beibehalten, anstatt nach eigenem Ermessen einfach zu streichen.


----------



## Hans_ (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Ich bin eigentlich nen PC Zocker aber habe mir vor 3 Monaten ne Xbox One X mit Battlefield 5 geholt. Anfangs habe ich in BF5 nichts getroffen, da ich überhaupt kein Aim hatte... mittlerweile habe ich mich dran gewöhnt und es geht. Finde aber das man solche Spiele lieber auf PC zocken sollte, fühlt sich einfach besser an.

Habe auf der Konsole vor Kurzem Sea of Thieves, Rise of the Tomb Raider und Sniper Elite in 1080p gezockt und war enttäuscht. Sea of Thieves nur 30 FPS, Rise of the Tomb Raider hat teilweise extrem geruckelt und Sniper Elite 4 ist einfach nur Pixelmatsch und ruckelt auch...war so schlimm, dass ich es nicht weitergezockt habe. Bin insgesamt enttäuscht von der Konsole, da einfach jedes Spiel mMn viel schlechter aussieht als auf PC, von der Performance ganz zu schweigen.

Wenn man an PC Performance und Grafik gewohnt ist, wird sich erschrecken. Habe auch gedacht das die One X es schafft Spiele ruckelfrei wiederzugeben, dem ist nicht so. Habe bis jetzt kein Spiel gezockt das keine FPS Drops hatte. Von wegen 60 FPS auf der X. Alles nur Marketing gequatsche.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



the_move schrieb:


> Tschuldige, aber bzgl. Bewegungskrankheit scheinst Du Dich herzlich wenig auszukennen. Erstens ist das Problem weit geringer als Du hier zum Besten gibst.



Wo habe ich denn bitte eine Angabe gemacht wie hoch die Quote ist? Den Abschnitt zeigst du mir. Dass es trotzdem sicherlich locker 20-30% trifft dürfte ja durch die angewendeten Methoden und Berichte zu VR ja bekannt sein. Somit ist es nicht 100% kompatibel mit der komplett breiten Masse. Es hängt natürlich auch immer vom Game ab. Bei Dirt Rally ist das Auf und Ab kein Problem aber bei DriveClub z.B. drückt es mir dann schon in den Magen wenn es über einen Hügel geht.
Bei den Freunden ist beim VR Abend auch immer unterschiedlich. Aber meist reicht es nach 1 Stunde für Jeden und dann wird wieder klassisch gezockt. Da kann sich keiner vorstellen 3-4Stunden unter einer Brille zu verbringen. Mal von geringen Lüftungspoblemen durch Wärme und Schwitzen abgesehen je nach Jahreszeit.
Dann kommt noch hinzu dass manche sich beim Zocken nebenher doch mit Frau, Kind oder Hund/Katze beschäftigen. Da jedesmal die Brille absetzen und neu kalibrieren ist für einige halt nicht so 100% tauglich.
Da kommen halt einige Faktoren dazu die das Gefühl "VR" Erlebnis bestimmen.



> Drittens hilft auch ein Laufband dagegen nicht. Zumal, wie willst Du damit Steigungen und Neigungen bis hin zu Rotationen simulieren? Oder wenn Dich jemand zu Boden streckt?


Ich habe geschrieben dass es einige Dinge abmildern kann, aber nicht dass es die 100% Lösung für alles ist. Sind ja auch nicht auf dem Holo-Deck. Bewegungsraum und Möglichkeiten sind je nach Genre begrenzt. Sowas wirst ohne zusätzlicher Hilfsmittel bei VR nie komplett lösen können.



> Die Frage ist auch, ob das wirklich das Ziel von VR ist. Wohl eher ist die Faszination einer uneingeschränkten Sicht, plus zusätzliche Interaktionsoptionen das Ziel, und nicht eine ultrarealistische Darstellung aller Begebenheiten und Umstände. Für mehr „freie Sicht“ unterhalten manche PC Gamer übrigens bis zu 3 Monitore oder einen teuren curved Ultrawide mit weitaus weniger Immersion (Zumal da vertikal nichts erweitert wird. Dann bräuchten sie auch noch mehr Monitore.) und keine neuen Eingabemöglichkeiten.


Dass das Erlebnis toll und faszinierend ist war auch nicht der Punkt. Eher dass die breite Masse wegen paar Dinge nicht ihre alltäglichen Shooter damit zocken wird. Darum ging es ursprünglich. Wie willst Pad, M+T und VR Zocker zusammenwürfeln? Geht ja dann noch schlechter. Also hast vorerst nur einen kleinerer VR Kreis unter sich der solche MP Games füllt. Sprich das Gegenteil was Cross Play gerade zwischen PC und Konsole bewirkt mit volleren Lobby.





> Diese Marken haben ganz andere Probleme als VR, nämlich ihren Erhalt als solche. BFV ist nen Flop, genauso ist Fallout 76 ein Reinfall und auch CoD WWII hat nicht die Popularität seiner Vorgänger. Und ein Interesse solcher liegt letztendlich an der Verbreitung eines Mediums. Wir sind aktuell bei etwa 7 Millionen VR Usern komplett, die Hälfte davon sind PSVR User. Bei der 5fachen Quantität wird die Investitionsfreudigkeit der Firmen diesbezüglich anders aussehen als jetzt.



Ich bin da erst mal gespannt ob da überhaupt große Titel kommen. Wenn selbst der GT Sport Schöpfer VR nur halbherzig einbaut mit einem KI Fahrer und nicht gerade überschwengliche Worte dafür findet. Mal sehen ob Sony dann überhaupt in ihren Exklusivtitel mehr VR Erlebnis künftig einbaut. Für so ein paar Demolevel sehe ich keine Revolution im Gamingbereich. Wenn dann muss man die Titel schon komplett durchzocken können. Spiele die mal 20 Stunden dauern und nicht unter 10 wie bei einigen VR Spielen.



Für die PS5 wird es zumindest eine neue Brille und neue Controller geben...Oculus ist übrigens mit Go weitaus erfolgreicher als mit Rift. Das zeigt, dass das größte Hemmnis der Preis für Zusatzperipherie ist und nicht die Bewegungskrankheit. Auch zeigt es, dass die Leute eben sehr stark auf den Preis schauen und nicht auf die vermeintlich absolut beste Bildqualität. Da muss eben noch ein anderes Bewusstsein her, oder eben wie im Falle von Go günstige Alternativen.[/quote]

Dazu habe ich oben schon die Meinung von Freunden geschrieben. Die haben aber zum Teil kein Problem sich eine Switch für über 300,- (mit Spiel und Zubehör eher 400,-+) als Zweitkonsole anzuschaffen. So sehr kann der Preis da nicht ins Gewicht fallen wenn das Spieleangebot und Technik überzeugt. VR gab es bei Sony zum Teil schon für 199,-.






> Ich rede hier aber von Gears 4, Sea of Thieves und Microsofts Linie ihre eigenen Vorgaben für Play Anywhere zu brechen, sobald irgendwo der Spielerstamm einbricht. Das ist in meinen Augen schlicht ein Vertrauensbruch. Wenn sie den Xbox Spielern die Option geben ohne PC Spieler zu spielen, dann sollen sie diese Linie im jeweiligen Spiel auch beibehalten, anstatt nach eigenem Ermessen einfach zu streichen.



Ich halte es auch nicht für ideal und man sollte es abändern. Trotzdem besser als beim MP vor leeren Servern zu stehen. Bei Killzone SF hatte ich auch den Zusatz-DLC gekauft. Da waren nach paar Tagen zum Teil keine 10 Leute unterwegs.
Wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe auf PC mit Xbox oder Switch Freunden zu zocken dann wird es herzlich von allen angenommen. Da geht es eher um den Spaß zusammen und nicht verbissenen E-Sport Ambitionen.
Letzten Endes muss es der Entwickler richtig umsetzen. Denn nicht das Konzept ist das Problem sondern wie man es aufzieht.


----------



## the_move (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*



KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Wo habe ich denn bitte eine Angabe gemacht wie hoch die Quote ist? Den Abschnitt zeigst du mir. Dass es trotzdem sicherlich locker 20-30% trifft dürfte ja durch die angewendeten Methoden und Berichte zu VR ja bekannt sein. Somit ist es nicht 100% kompatibel mit der komplett breiten Masse. Es hängt natürlich auch immer vom Game ab. Bei Dirt Rally ist das Auf und Ab kein Problem aber bei DriveClub z.B. drückt es mir dann schon in den Magen wenn es über einen Hügel geht.


Es gibt dafür keine berechenbare Quote, denn es kann jeden jederzeit erwischen. Es können sogar Seeleute nach 20 Jahren Beruf noch seekrank, ergo bewegungskrank werden. Im Übrigen gibt es auch immer noch hier und da NichtVR-Spiele, von denen Leute nach ner Zeit Kopschmerzen kriegen, hat der Zockerei aber insgesamt auch keinen Abbruch getan, oder. 



KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Bei den Freunden ist beim VR Abend auch immer unterschiedlich. Aber meist reicht es nach 1 Stunde für Jeden und dann wird wieder klassisch gezockt. Da kann sich keiner vorstellen 3-4Stunden unter einer Brille zu verbringen. Mal von geringen Lüftungspoblemen durch Wärme und Schwitzen abgesehen je nach Jahreszeit.


Ich dagegen habe bereits Stunden am Stück in VR gespielt. Ja, bei dem Sommer konnte man schon ins Schwitzen geraten. 



KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Dann kommt noch hinzu dass manche sich beim Zocken nebenher doch mit Frau, Kind oder Hund/Katze beschäftigen. Da jedesmal die Brille absetzen und neu kalibrieren ist für einige halt nicht so 100% tauglich.


Das ist aber pP. Und die Kalibrierung der Brille ist lediglich ein Knopfdruck.



KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Ich habe geschrieben dass es einige Dinge abmildern kann, aber nicht dass es die 100% Lösung für alles ist. Sind ja auch nicht auf dem Holo-Deck. Bewegungsraum und Möglichkeiten sind je nach Genre begrenzt. Sowas wirst ohne zusätzlicher Hilfsmittel bei VR nie komplett lösen können.


Die Techniken werden besser, und solch große Unternehmungen sind dafür gar nicht nötig.


KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Dass das Erlebnis toll und faszinierend ist war auch nicht der Punkt. Eher dass die breite Masse wegen paar Dinge nicht ihre alltäglichen Shooter damit zocken wird. Darum ging es ursprünglich. Wie willst Pad, M+T und VR Zocker zusammenwürfeln? Geht ja dann noch schlechter. Also hast vorerst nur einen kleinerer VR Kreis unter sich der solche MP Games füllt. Sprich das Gegenteil was Cross Play gerade zwischen PC und Konsole bewirkt mit volleren Lobby.


Wer redet denn überhaupt von zusammenwürfeln? Ich sagte, wer wirklich was auf sich hält, der ballert zukünftig in VR aus der Hüfte oder echtem ADS, anstelle Maus und Tastatur oder Joypad. Einfach, weil es so auch wie in echt ist. Ich brauche kein Crossplay und kein Play Anywhere. Letzteres gäbe es nach meinem Gusto erst gar nicht.



KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Ich bin da erst mal gespannt ob da überhaupt große Titel kommen. Wenn selbst der GT Sport Schöpfer VR nur halbherzig einbaut mit einem KI Fahrer und nicht gerade überschwengliche Worte dafür findet. Mal sehen ob Sony dann überhaupt in ihren Exklusivtitel mehr VR Erlebnis künftig einbaut. Für so ein paar Demolevel sehe ich keine Revolution im Gamingbereich. Wenn dann muss man die Titel schon komplett durchzocken können. Spiele die mal 20 Stunden dauern und nicht unter 10 wie bei einigen VR Spielen.


 Jaja, Produktionen für Multimillionen haben wollen, aber erst dann Kunde werden wollen wenn sie verfügbar sind. Nochmal. Bevor der Kundenstamm nicht groß genug ist kommt da nichts von wegen AAA. Keine Firma entwickelt ein Spiel für 100 Mio Dollar, wenn sie aus dem Kundenstamm aktuell nur maximal 20 Millionen RoI rausholen können. Ist das echt so schwer verständlich? Deswegen sind die Spiele aktuell meist kleiner im Umfang, weil eben günstiger produziert. Immerhin werden sie ja auch günstiger verkauft. Und nicht jedes Spiel, was unter 10 Stunden Spielzeit hat ist schlecht, genauso wie nicht jedes Spiel über 20 Stunden gut ist. Und stell Dir vor, manche Spiele mit kurzer Spielzeit haben sogar großen Wiederspielwert. Denk mal über a) Deine Erwartungshaltung und b) Prioritäten nach.



KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Dazu habe ich oben schon die Meinung von Freunden geschrieben. Die haben aber zum Teil kein Problem sich eine Switch für über 300,- (mit Spiel und Zubehör eher 400,-+) als Zweitkonsole anzuschaffen. So sehr kann der Preis da nicht ins Gewicht fallen wenn das Spieleangebot und Technik überzeugt. VR gab es bei Sony zum Teil schon für 199,-.


Die Switch ist ne eigenständige Konsole, VR ist Peripherie. Da liegt seitens Konsumenten leider eben die Sicht komplett anders drauf. Quasi der Vergleich Äpfel zu Birnen.

Oculus Go = 149€
Oculus Rift = 349€

Die Verkäufe von Go liegen dreimal so hoch wie von Rift. Wird‘s damit vielleicht deutlich? Schon in den 80ern und 90ern war es schwierig bei einer Konsole kostspielige Peripherie zu etablieren. Bzw. es war kaum möglich. Sei es das CD ROM für Heimcomputer wie den Amiga oder das Sega CD, sei es das Laufwerk für das N64, was bereits in Japan gefloppt ist. Die Leute wollen für Peripherie schlicht kein Geld ausgeben, bzw. zumindest keinen dreistelligen Betrag. Würde die PSVR 49€ kosten, wäre sie aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach bereits in 20 Millionen Haushalten zu finden.


----------



## Nettertyp (26. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Ganz klar die PS4 Pro, weil Sony einfach die besseren Spiele hat, da kann die One X noch so stark sein.


----------



## RavionHD (5. Januar 2019)

*AW: PS4 (Pro) oder Xbox One (X) - welche Konsole ist für PC Spieler attraktiver?*

Interessantes Ergebnis bis jetzt, wäre nicht davon ausgegangen dass die Xbox die 30% Marke übertrifft.


----------

